# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Gerry G's TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR Final Chapter -- The Mighty Californian's return

## gerryg123

OK, let's get right to it. Here is the continuation from the TOA report, where we went from warm to medium, and now we're going to HOT HOT HOT.

_The first Trail of Ashes tour starts here:_

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...urns-to-Negril

And thus, we're up to date.

It was Monday morning, my first morning in Negril. Boardie sighting. Tawnee, the beautiful tattoed lady from Canada, is getting some early rays by the pool. We spent a lot of time together the past two or three reaches, and it was nice to see her again. I sliced a bagel, toasted it up, positioned my orange juice in front of me, and together we caught up on all things good.

I took a ride down the hill. One of the first ones I bumped into was an elderly man named David, a local I've known for years. I think most of the negril.com readers know my feelings about folks begging for money -- I hate it -- but David is elderly and of ill health. Every reach, he gets a little thinner and frail, a little more tired, a little more rundown. Poor soul, he also apparently is suffering from mental-health issues, and I ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS give him a couple of dollars. He recognized my face, didn't remember my name, but he stuck his hand out as I turned around on the scooter to greet him, and I kicked him down somethin' ....

I made my way to Seasplash, my official beach home. It was sunny and beautiful, and I thought about my father, who had died a month earlier from a rare disease that took away his breathing capacity (he never smoked or drink a thing in his whole life and had treated everyone he had ever known with warmth and kindness).

My, how my father would have loved Negril. He loved the ocean, particularly deep-sea fishing, and like you-know-who he also loved hotels and being pampered. 

I had my spear gun, and the first fish I caught would be in my father's honor.

Alicia was bartending early at Sea Splash, having remembered the video we did together last time of her blending the fruit drink, step by step. Rasta Dave appeared, happy and joyful as ever though he no longer works at the hotel in an official capacity -- instead he voluntarily helps the tourists, having fallen in love with Seasplash's little spot on the beach, and it appears Rasta Dave has no desire to leave no matter the circumstances. He's a good man.

Roger pulled up in Vincent's snorkel boat -- the Famous one has the day off today, Roger said -- so I gulped down my smoothie and hopped on board. The sun was shining, the breeze was providing some cool comfort, and the ocean was like glass. Ya mon, it's going to be a good first day in Negril

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Mobay VIP service, Welcome to Jamaica, ya mon

2, Nice to see my fav Negril dog, Boy, when he and Seastar worker Garrett visited my room

3, Sea Splash Rasta Dave, one of the first familiar faces this reach ....

----------


## butch

I was going to ask if you were going to do some spear fishing this reach. That would be a great skill to learn and enjoy! What do you do with your catch? I assume knowing you that you make sure everyone around you enjoys the catch of the day! I figure you have a favorite chef that does it up right....enjoy this reach to the max (like always)

----------


## Vince

This is going to be a good trip here!!~Enjoy gerryg!!

----------


## walleyed99

Hey Gerry enjoy the reach, not like there was ever a question! Your saying in the new rooms at Seastar right? At least I think that's what you posted a while back. I am in room 17 in Early January and would love a sneak peak of the room and the view if you can  :Smile: . Looking forward to your updates, it will help pass my 18 day countdown  :Wink: . 

Have a great holiday!
Cheers
W99

----------


## Marko

nice meeting Gerry123 this week and him loves his Jamaican food............yah mon

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Walleye D, you're welcome in my Room 19 twenty-four hours a day, my friend. You can even sleep on the floor. 

Quite an adventurous spear-fishing day today, but I'm in real-time now -- it's lunch time Wednesday at the Seastar Inn and I've managed to convince Barbara to serve me spaghetti as a side order with my lobster -- and soon we'll get to that spear-fish part when I catch up.

I will say this: I am having an incredible time, having totally surrendered myself to the sun, and I have not broken a single law all day.

Ya mon. Marko, see you at Bentley's tonight ....

----------


## VVHT

> and I have not broken a single law all day.
> ...


Gerry , it is still early!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## captaind

Gerry,

See you at Seastar tomorrow afternoon!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Right on!

----------


## brasi

MC you should just move to Negril...

See you in a few days my friend.

----------


## Hussyband

From Gerryg's trip reports, we tried bentleys when we were in negril over thanksgiving... It was our thanksgiving dinner in fact.  The man had a great laugh, and spoke highly of Gerry... I think you are givi him a following.

We also met Barbara at seastar (although we stay at tensing pen) this last trip.  She saved a table at the buffet for us, and even shooed some folks off that had the audacity to take our spot.

It amazes me how much Gerry's crazy reports (donkey pony is a personal favorite) and others brought our lat trip to life In spite of 13 previous trips to the island.

Gerry, I want to make sure to give you a personal thanks for this early in what will most likely become a long thread, and hope to meet you there one day.  A thanks also goes to everyone else, but this is the gerryg123 thread... Ya mon.  Nice donkeypony.

----------


## STRIPER

What's this final chapter bull,you know something about Friday the rest of us don't? :Smile:

----------


## justchuck

Keep it coming!  I'm glad to see the adventure continue.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I shared a few Redstripes with Rasta Dave at Bourbon Beach a few weeks back, great guy!
Hope to run into you on the 31st if your still there Gerry.

----------


## M&G Montreal

The Mighty Californian's return?  Really, Ger?  

I love it!

----------


## gerryg123

The Jamaica ocean was just as beautiful as I had remembered. The sun rays were glistening off the glassy sea, and a few other snorkelers had joined in as we laughed and smiled our way to the reef.

I jumped in and was immediately surrounding by beautiful fish of all colors, plus eels and rays and squid and Jack fish and even a sea turtle. Seems I lost my shooting touch and did not hit much, but I had just as much fun snorkeling and splashing around and trying to keep up with Vincent and the rest of the group.

I love being underwater looking at the sea life and the beautiful corral. The water was warm and calm, and everyone had a great time.

All of us wanted the excursion to continue at Booby Cay, a small island about a mile off shore, and there we landed the boat and all picked out lobsters from my long-time friend Homie to cook. After the requisite arguing and bargaining about the size of the lobster and prices – just before we hit the shore, I volunteered my services to bargain for EVERYONE so we would get a group deal – and a few moments later for $20 each, there were sat, eating lobster and garlic bread, drinking stripes and enjoying watching the sting rays who would swim close to the shore, put on a little show, then disappear for a bit before an encore or two.

I didn’t want to leave, but I was eager to see Bentley, a local restauranteur with whom I get along really well. It’s a perfect relationship – he is fun and easygoing and serves large portions of the best food in Negril, and me, well I’m gerryg123.

Bentley has been calling me every few days in the USA for nearly six months – sometimes up to twice a day – because he’s been so eager for me to return. When I motored up the hill, made a left about halfway up on a small street called Ella Lane and parked in front of his crab shack, Bentley hugged me so tight it was like I was returning from the army.

God I love Negril.

----------


## VVHT

My morning ritual, hot cup of coffee, read Gerry's latest adventure...

Good stuff,

Keep it coming  :Smile: 

VVHT

----------


## Lady Jane

> My morning ritual, hot cup of coffee, read Gerry's latest adventure...
> 
> Good stuff,
> 
> Keep it coming 
> 
> VVHT


Ditto!

----------


## TizzyATX

I'm stoked to see this....

but really Gerry?  The "final" chapter???

I doubt that.  :Wink:

----------


## kaycee

Loving the relationship you have with Bentley...very genuine :Smile:

----------


## Marko

looking forward to finally meeting brasi.....yah mon

it's Happy Hour here at da Canoe.......Kirby's 7 Rum Punch rocks.......
Gerry123 just drove by on his scooter........maybe him will join us.......yah mon

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## VVHT

Yo Hippolyte,

Start posting some tales from the wicked west end! 

Please give my best to Patty and Kirby.

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Marko

lol......tales eh.......lol........special cake tales..........lol

will say hi to kirby and pattie for you mon.....

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Vince

I feel a good canoe web cast soon!!!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

I rolled my way up the hill to Seastar Inn, took a little rest, then headed to Out of Town pastry, a little store on top of the hill that is a combo bakery/general store (great coco bread and patties and great toothbrushes with tough brissles.)

There was an 82 year old man there, a German tourist whos been living in Negril for 20 years, and the nice man behind the counter had found the old fellas wallet and was returning it to him  so there is proof that not everyone is a hustler in this town.

I have met the old German before, and the whole scene warmed my heart.

I stopped by Bantons, a little bar up past Moondance Cliffs towards Westender Inn. Banton was not there, and I knew our friend from across the street, Keith from Philly, was gone, too, because a rasta named Delmar who knows both of us had told me Keith left a little while ago and was back in the USA.

I bought my usually cherry juice  good for the joints, I hear  then found my way to Catcha Falling Star for sunset. Then, just as the sun was on the horizon, I hit Bentleys for a little snack (two pound lobster with five things on plate), then I ran into Rob and Bnewb of all folks back at Seastar Inn, and all of us spent a couple of hours enjoying rum punch and beers. It was fun.

After a drink or two, the blood started flowin and the g-rated entertainment was not gonna do it for me anymore. I called a party girl whom Ive known from past trips and said, Ya mon, its gerryg123.  Forty-five minutes later, she was at the front door.

----------


## poolguywindsor

LMAO, even though I have not met you live in person, I can picture the scene like I was there!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

hahaha!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Alright! Just like Grand Funk Railroad... "Some Kinda Wonderful"!

Wheeeee!

 :Cool: 
Happy Travels...

Skb!

----------


## LLAP

Love reading your reports gerry. Nobody does Negril quite like you!  I agree with the others about the "Final Chapter" title. Something along the lines of Episode I, II, III, IV etc.. ALA Star Wars would be more appropriate.
Live, Enjoy, Share

----------


## gerryg123

Back to real time, I'm tore up from Thursday night at the Jungle and all the ensuing pursuits, but here are some photos (top to bottom):

1, Bentley in a good mood

2, Nice day on the ocean

3, Let the good times roll

4, nice smile

5, the first in a long series of smoothies

----------


## Marko

answer your cellie Gerry........lol........busy........ busy........busy.........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## VVHT

NICE..........................

Thank you,

VVHT

----------


## HuskerJohn

:Cool:

----------


## bjritz

Hey GG123 was the wata pic from a floatie or boat? Just a great shot. Makes me feel warm as I glance at the snow covered yard out my office window.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Ahhhhh... gerryg123, The great States of Colorado and Washington give much respect to a brotha, hehehe!!!


Skb!

----------


## gerryg123

I went out again with Famous Vincent on Tuesday morning, and the ocean was spectacular.

I had a little work to do, and then among the highlights of the day was a return visit to DeBars, a great chicken place on the Cliffs across from Sunset on the Cliffs (still no guard or gate in front of the hotel -- a BIG security risk). 

At the corner bar later that evening, I made friends with a quartet of tourists who were kind of the white, tie-dye, Grateful Dead-followin' type of folks, one of whom was tall with a little beard and long hair, about 30, and he looked like Jesus. All the locals were trippin' on this guy, calling him Jesus over and over again. He liked it!

At one point, a local was pushing too far on the begging, and another local, a big guy, came to the rescue and shoe'd him away. I had rarely seen such a thing in Negril. I was half-expecting the big guy working unofficial security to then ask for a tip himself, but he did not. He simply performed a good deed.

It was another good day in Negril. I am having an amazingly good time. I have left my troubles in the USA, and I've been wearing a big smile since my arrival on the island. Yeah mon.

PS: I have some great videos!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Next stop, Booby Cay island

2, Marko chillin at Bentleys 

3, Nice plate of food at Bentleys







Here are some pics (top to bottom):

----------


## poolguywindsor

The elusive Marko!

----------


## sbeth

The plate and tablecloth in the food pic have a great 60s vibe.

----------


## justchuck

That food looks good!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Feelin' a bit crabby

2, Lembert, the Love Bus driver, lives on same street at Bentley 

3, On the Rocks servers

4, Guess who this is and win a free Stripe .....

5, On the way 2 Booby Cay

----------


## Delcey

Tayon......did I spell it right?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yeamon you spelled it right, sitting at the picknik table out front like usual.

----------


## gerryg123

On Wednesday morning, I woke up early and was among the first at the breakfast table, where I enjoyed a nice bagel and orange juice before making my way down the hill to the local hardware store to buy a bungee chord. 

I find the chord helpful to tote stuff on my scooter. There were four or five patrons milling about in the store, and while I waited, a local lady with a cool old-school fro approached to give me her pitch. She showed me pics of a few slabs that formed the foundation of small building on a vacant field of grass and said she was trying to build a school for the kids somewhere off in the hills.

I was skeptical but awarded her points for originality and slid her a few dollars. Meantime, she had heard me ask two or three times if a bungee chord was available without anyone acknowledging me, and she blurted out, Hey, I have a bungee chord for you! She opened her trunk and sure enough she had a couple of them and handed me one. I was impressed! I gave her a few more dollars, though she did not ask. She was a nice lady. I think she is honest and is really building a school.

Just as I turned to my scooter, there was Ann, a long-time vendor on the beach next to Bar B Barn (used to be my regular spot, I know her well.) Ann has been working in Negril for 30 years selling nick nacks and necklaces, and she has a fun spirit about her. I always put on my best smile and ask her out, and she always turns me down. Its been going on for years!

----------


## Delcey

Since I can't be there for that free beer please donate my prize to Negril.com Rob!  As per usual I am loving your report Gerry.  Can't tell you how many doors were opened for me during my last stay at the end of November when I told people I was stopping by to meet them and check out their services since reading out them in one of your reports.

----------


## booger

Gerry,

Post some pics of your room. I have it soon and want to check out what it looks like. Does it have the lip by the bathroom where everyone stubs there toes?

Packing list:
Camera
Ja Phone
Blacklight

----------


## Clarity

"Final Chapter" - Who are you kidding Gerryg123? 
Well, I've said _that_ before too... lol
You know you'll be back  :Wink: 

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Negril is truly the place to go to heal and embrace the memory of your loved ones. This Island has always provided me with a sense of peace and inner clarity too. I truly understand. 
My condolences to you and your family...

I'm really enjoying your new trip report so far! Thank you for sharing this with us!
Looking forward to your next update  :Smile:

----------


## sunray

Are the donkey-ponies behaving? :Confused:

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry,
> 
> Post some pics of your room. I have it soon and want to check out what it looks like.


The room is too messy, Booger ....

----------


## gerryg123

> Are the donkey-ponies behaving?


I did ask about the donkey pony. She's still around but has not poked her head out yet ....

----------


## Juli

Had a ride on the famous scooter yesterday, Thanks to my friend GerryG123.... Many pon da road, know the man on the scooter!

----------


## bjritz

> Had a ride on the famous scooter yesterday, Thanks to my friend GerryG123.... Many pon da road, know the man on the scooter!


Whoa! I'd like to see a picture of that!

----------


## HuskerJohn

Tayon is looking good!  We always stop by on our walks down the road.  Someday I would like to be in Negril for the Canadian/Jamaican Pool Tournament.  I guess it can get crazy!

----------


## gerryg123

> Whoa! I'd like to see a picture of that!


Me too ....

----------


## STRIPER

> Tayon is looking good!  We always stop by on our walks down the road.  Someday I would like to be in Negril for the Canadian/Jamaican Pool Tournament.  I guess it can get crazy!


When is that tourney? Can a Yankee sneak in?

----------


## Marko

> Had a ride on the famous scooter yesterday, Thanks to my friend GerryG123.... Many pon da road, know the man on the scooter!


mi saw on the West End Rd.......wondering who it was.........now mi know.......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## HuskerJohn

> When is that tourney? Can a Yankee sneak in?


Last time I recall it was the second week in February.  I think anyone can get in.

----------


## STRIPER

Sweet ,I'll be there on the 15th I'd love to get in.I try to make it  to tayons at least once a reach they always make me feel welcome,merry Christmas all!,

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Jerk chicken from Season to the Bone near Ricks

2, Jenny's cake

3, Blue Cave Castle

4, grilling lobster on Booby Cay island

5, Enjoying the ocean

6, Westender Inn workers Jermaine and Kevin

----------


## T&A

Now I'm hungry! Nice mon  :Smile:

----------


## Juli

Got on the scooter today!!! A quick ride up the road, to Xtabi for a Christmas float in the sea, Thanks GerryG123

----------


## LLAP

Nice- wish we were there

----------


## gerryg123

I motored to Seasplash and hung in front of the bar for a bit with young server named Romaine (nice kid), then I met a boardie at the bar, a long-time lurker from Canada named John. We would meet up nearly every morning, me with my spear gun and him with his morning cup of coffee.

Once we hit the ocean, it was a bit choppy, and at one point the tip of my spear fell off. I tried to grab it from the ocean floor but pushed it against a rock. Then I couldn’t find it anymore – I was frantic – but Roger came to the rescue and miraculously retrieved it a few moments later. 

While he was out there looking for my spear tip – had he not found it, the gun essentially would be worthless cause there is no way you can find a replacement here – he also managed to catch an octopus.

I had lobster at Seastar Inn for lunch and chicken at Bentley’s for dinner. Marko joined at Bentley’s, and we spent a good three hours talking and laughing the evening away. 

I spent the rest of night doing stuff you can't report on the Net, lol.

It was a great day.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some pics (top to bottom):

1, Famous Vincent on horizon

2, Nice lobster cookout

3, The pool at Westender

4, Teddy, the chef from Blue Cave Castle

5, The back cabins at Westender Inn (best deal in Negril!)

----------


## Flipadelphia26

gerry, are you staying at the westender this time?

i love the property, just way too isolated for me.

----------


## poolguywindsor

The last picture is definitely Westender, but not the back cabins, Gerry did you post these with a sub,lol

----------


## gerryg123

> The last picture is definitely Westender, but not the back cabins, Gerry did you post these with a sub,lol


Oh yes, that's the front of the Westender .... The back cabins I will post soon, my bad ..... Not staying there but visiting!

----------


## bherald

Gerry, how does Seasplash look, we arrive in 2 weeks?  Are there people staying and do they still have live music on Sundays?  Are peep hanging at the bar?

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Hope you are having a super getaway and time to reflect!

I can only imagine what's not printable,lol!


Merry Christmas....

Skb

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry, how does Seasplash look, we arrive in 2 weeks?  Are there people staying and do they still have live music on Sundays?  Are peep hanging at the bar?


Seasplash is nice but like most hotels on the beach it's quiet. Not sure about live music. They're on their third manager of the year, and they lost my green raft after about one week -- I had tipped two of the workers a total of 10 dollars to look after it -- but I would give the place an A-minus.

----------


## booger

You still in town tomorrow? Should hit Negril before 3 if all goes as planned.....

----------


## Vinny Bogan

Hey Gerry,

I totally stole the BCC pic and put it on my Facebook page, since I am there sitting on my patio trying to avoid, well, you know  . . .

----------


## M&G Montreal

There sure are a lot of Canadians in this thread, Gerryg!  We are infiltrating everywhere!  I wonder if our 25 cm snowfall today has anything to do with the migration of the Snow Birds to sunny, WARM, SNOWLESS Negril?   Ya think?

----------


## gerryg123

It's Thursday morning in Negril, and the ocean is especially calm. It's usually that way in the morning, but especially so today. It's like you're floating in an aquarium. 

You do a lot of thinking when it's just you and the ocean. There's a calming force in the water, and you can feel it as you float along. I'm most happy in the ocean, either on top enjoying the sounds of waves and the calling of birds in the background, or under it snorkeling and spearfishing and, on each excursion, discovering something a bit different than anything I've ever seen before on the reefs.

How others can enjoy Negril without ever submerging themselves in the ocean is a mystery to me. I gotta have it.

My fries are cooking and the boat is coming, and I'm hoping my snack is ready before my pick-up. That's the only worry in the world I have right now, and that's a pretty good position to be in. 

I do love Negril. I love it more than any place in the world. I will cherish every moment. Today, for the first time, I am really feeling at home. The rhythm of the reach is in sync with my own feelings and emotions -- I knew I'd get there soon, thank god -- and I'm ready and willing to embrace the day.

Ya mon.

----------


## nutz4travel

> I do love Negril. I love it more than any place in the world. I will cherish every moment. Today, for the first time, I am really feeling at home. The rhythm of the reach is in sync with my own feelings and emotions -- I knew I'd get there soon, thank god -- and I'm ready and willing to embrace the day.


Very cool - well said!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Ya Mon! Ya!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

I'm really getting the hang of spear fishing. I was red-hot out there. I nailed two in a row before Roger even got his little net together. He later said the only reason I outperformed him was because he was too busy looking for lobster. Roger is great guy. He has taught me well. 

We headed to Booby Cay and cooked up the fish. The little island off the coast from Point Village/Hedo is buzzing today. Lots of lobster-hungry tourists dishing out $20 for lobsters as fast as Homie and his friends can cook 'em. They put the butter and garlic on for you, and they throw in a nice thick piece of bread. There's a older lady there that sells drinks and trinkets. She's a little grouchy, and I'm a little too over-the-top for her, but she's getting used to me.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice little snack at Out of town Pastry

2, Good place, good vibes. Coco bread to die for ....

3, Just me on the West End ....

4, Goats in the road out near Westender Inn

----------


## billndonna

Keep them coming gerryg,you have us hooked!! Thanks for sharing your vacation!!

----------


## gerryg123

What would a TRAIL OF ASHES report be without the usual gerryg123-ya mon video? Here's some footage from my FIRST meal at Bentley's, and we did things up in grand style .....

----------


## Smokin Kevan

3 legends on one page... Marko, Bentley and gerryg123.... Yea for making my mouth water in Dallas!

I hear ya Bentley,lol... Sometimes it takes two plates of yummy, buttery, succulent, deliciousness!

It's been so long since I've been a fan of something(Heck, I have fans,lol) and Gerry, you've made me a fan of Bentleys...

I had to highlight this on my Facebook page and call Bentley, who'd just finished cooking for the evening...

We now have an official invite to dine nightly,lol...  Good times are coming, babay, baaaaby!

Happy Travels

Skb

----------


## Marko

> 3 legends on one page... Marko, Bentley and gerryg123.... Yea for making my mouth water in Dallas!
> Skb


lol.........legends eh........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Maryann

I'm so sorry about your dad, Jerry.  Went to Negril after losing my mother and it was exactly what I needed.  Enjoying your trip report!

----------


## gerryg123

Going to the ATM at the Scotia bank at the roundabout is always an adventure. The place is surrounded by locals begging for money, some of them aggressive, and I always get a bit nervous and apprehensive pulling out $300 USD. I've said many times before how I loathe beggars, though that does not mean I don't sometimes fork over a few bucks. The bank is a good place to do this. The nearest guy gets 100j or so, and I am out of there.

Everyone has their little pitch. One told me: "I'm an old lady. Can I have 100j?" Seemed fair enough to me.

I stopped by the Chinaman shop for supplies, specifically overproof rum and fruit punch. On the way up the hill, I waved at Sexy Rexy.

Shayne, my long-time cabbie and errand person, came and visited at Seastar Inn. We shared a pizza together and got caught up on all things good.

The Jungle party is tonight, so I took a nap to get ready for the evening festivities.

----------


## gerryg123

It's the afternoon now, and I'm sitting with Francine, the co-owner of Seastar Inn. I'm not sure the news has broken on negril.com, but Francine is six months pregnant with a baby daughter expected this coming spring, and she says it's OK to let the whole world know. She is beaming and proud, as she should be. In fact, Chris should be proud, too, considering Francine is roundly regarded as the most beautiful woman in Negril, and I'm sure it will be a very exciting time when the baby is born.

Like I said, I had ordered a pizza, one of the best deals in town. It's a big pizza with great cheese and crust -- hard to find in Negril -- and it's big enough for two to three nice meals. I enjoy a few slices and put the rest in the my fridge. The whole room smells like a Subway restaurant, wink wink. I'm having a very good time, very loose.

Originally, it was going to be just me and Chris going to the Jungle together -- a boys' night out -- but there were others that wanted to go, so there were two van trips -- an early one at 10:30 p.m., then another at midnight. Henry drove, and I jumped on the early ride. 

Being a single male tourist at the Jungle can be a real trip sometimes. You have to be in the mood for it, or the whole experience can be a bit too much on the senses. I figured what the heck, you only live once, so I handed the bartender a $100 bill USD, pointed out my sliver cross to remember who I was, and told him to feed me two rum punches at a time until I hit 80 dollars, then you can have the rest. It seemed like a pretty fair deal for both of us.

So that's what happened, and by the time the second van load from Seastar was ready to arrive, the whole thing was pretty much a blur. When I woke up the next morning, everyone told me I had a great time, so I took their word for it!

----------


## Vince

This is going to be a wild one tonite gerry!!!-be safe-I guess we will hear from ya around noon tomorrow

----------


## Limo Mon

Gerryg , slow down don't buy up all the rizzlas before i get there.  Limo Mon Soon Come

----------


## gerryg123

On Friday, I came to, shook off the cobwebs and  toted one of my green rafts to Xtabi, where I camped out for the morning. It was nice to be back there, as Xtabi is among my favorite places to hang in Negril. I floated around and enjoyed the shade of the Cliffs in the morning. I toweled off and had breakfast, then later in the morning I made my way to Westender Inn and said hi to some of the workers there whom I've come to know through the years, specifically Kelvin and Jermaine (great guys).

After returning to Seastar Inn for a bit, I picked up a long-time friend, Nicky, and together we headed to Blue Cave Castle, where I bumped into fellow boardie Vinny Bogan, who is an excellent writer and publisher of Negril Notes, a fun Blog about Negril. Blue Cave Castle cook Teddy showed his face, and Nicky and I enjoyed a meal overlooking the ocean. 

I was so blown away with the good food and great scenery that, in a daze, I forgot to pay the bill! Never did that one before!!!

I was all the way up the hill at Seastar by the time I realized it, so I nervously called to apologize and to let them know I'd be back soon to pay the bill and to please don't call the police! It was a fax machine or no answer in the office for a bit, and that got me more nervous, but eventually Petrona, Blue Cave's well-liked manager, picked up the phone and gave me a soothing "no problem, mon."

Another boardie, Seveen, was visiting Seastar at the time and was smiling at my dilemma when I explained what was happening. 

Anyway, I did soon return and paid Teddy with a good tip as an apology, then the busy day found me back all the way up the hill, first to visit Banton's, a little bar near Moondance Cliffs, and then back to Westender Inn, my home away from home away from home. I had a smoothie and enjoyed the rock pool, then went back to Seastar Inn for lobster and to tip the maids 1000j to wash my beach towel for me and to compensate for the big mess in Room 19 every day so far including the following mishaps -- broken glass with rum punch in it, big spill in the fridge, seeds and stems all over the floor, etc.

Today is Friday, and I'm excited. Brasi, my bestest boardie friend, is arriving this afternoon with his two kids, 17 and 18. I was eager to see the stocky New Yorker again and to meet his adolescent offspring.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little video on the ocean:

----------


## Lady Jane

I want to hang around with you for just 1 day, anymore and i don't think I could keep up! Have fun and hi to Brasi

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Last call? Are you kidding me???

2, Nicholette, the great server at Catcha

3, The beautiful Westernder Inn

4, Yeah mon

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Yup!  Marko, lets call this The "New" Boardie Legends of Negril! 

Kinda has a ring!

Happy Travels

Skb

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Clarol, the great server for Seastar Inn

2, gerryg123 out on the open seas

3, Alicia from Seasplash: 'This smoothie is for you'

----------


## gerryg123

The boardie population at Seastar Inn is building up. Cabbie Shayne arrived with Brasi and his two teen kids today, joining the likes of myself, Juli, CaptainD and a couple of others. 

Brasi is staying in room 7 for one night, then switching to No. 20 tomorrow next door to my room. 

I went to Catcha Falling Star for sunset, and the rest of the evening was filled with good food, overproof rum and a German sax player providing entertainment at Seastar Inn.

I crashed hard and slept well. The plan is to go spearfishing early tomorrow beginning at 7 a.m.

----------


## wpyogi

<3 Clarol!  She was so sweet to us in October.

Sorry for your loss, GG.  Sounds like you are having a super chill time.

----------


## gerryg123

Yes, Clarol is very attentive and always in a great mood. She is one of the top workers at Seastar Inn, and I probably drove her crazy with all my little special requests, but she was always all smiles.

----------


## LLAP

Sound's like things are starting to hop now.
 I was wondering what happened to Brasi. I haven't seen him on here in a loooong time.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some pics from the country ....

----------


## JaJodi

GerryG, lovin it as always - really appreciate the pictures. I am howling at the Last Call picture - it is my favorite so far.Perfect expression, I feel your pain!

----------


## gerryg123

It's early Saturday morning in Negril, and the wind has picked up a bit -- that's bad news because it's too choppy to snorkel/spearfish, so I have to figure out another way to occupy myself.

Since I was awake and ready to do something, I decided to start up the motor bike and cruise down the hill, past Rockhouse and the little shops across the way, past Canoe (I waved to Kirby, who was making coffee), past the strip of hotels on seven mile, past Long Bay, all the way to the RIUs -- that's where I first started in Negril about 12 years ago. I like to tell folks I graduated from the RIU! 

I returned to Seastar Inn and hung with Brasi and few others for a bit, then made my way to Westender to visit with Negril Bill, who works there. There were four expat ladies from the USA hangin' out at Westender Inn, and it was fascinating getting to know them. All of them had fallen in love with young Rasta men, and wow did they have some stories, mostly good but a few bad ones, too. One of them was single, a nice lady from New Hampshire named Margi (wants to be in report), and we made loose plans to maybe hook up later. She is blonde with dreadlocks, and her beautiful hair intrigued me.

Back at Seastar Inn again, Juli was hangin' out. She's a beautiful boardie with a great spirit, and she, Brasi, CaptainD and myself have been spending a lot of time together. In the afternoon, I made my way towards Rick's Cafe, not to check out the divers and tourists but to buy a nice plate of roadside Jerk from Season to the Bone, a young local who cooks a mean chicken.

I took a little rest, preparing for the big Saturday night party at Seastar Inn. I have a feeling it's going to be a great night.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, the back cabins at Westender Inn

2, Blue Cave Castle fries

3, Lots of goats in Negril on West End

4, Nicky at Blue Cave Castle

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks for the report.  Didn't know they had cabins in the cliff side at Westender.  Kool!  If you see Bill again tell him Husker is ready for JIGGY BEERS!

ps    Can't wait to get back to the Castle!

----------


## sbeth

Sounds like a lovely trip!

----------


## gerryg123

The Seastar Inn party on Saturday was off the charts. It was great to see Steven West and the rest of the band do their thing, though this was the first time I saw the drummers without the great Francine. Also, there is a new young lady who sings a short set of originals plus some covers, highlighted by Whitney's "Somebody to Love," and not only can this newbie sing but she's ultra hot, too!

I spent most of the night sitting on the patio near the pool with Brasi, his two sons (very well-behaved), Juli and boardie Brenjalee, who is staying at Fun Holiday on the beach. Brenjalee is from Los Angeles, and amazingly we're both good friends with the same person back home -- crazy considering we're sitting in Negril together, 4,000 miles from home.

Remember the one at Corner Bar a few nights back who looked like Jesus? He's here, too, along with a few other familiar faces. Towards the end of the night, I hung with Vinny B, and we had a good time comparing war stories and talking late into the evening about everything Negril. He's a great guy, but unfortunately he leaves tomorrow.

I had my own supply of rum punch in my room, and between the main bar and and the mini-bar in No. 19, I consumed many drinks this night. For some reason, I can drink a LOT in Negril while still remaining relatively lucid. By the end, I am not sure I could have walked a straight line, but sometimes a crooked line is even more difficult, and that I could do lol ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a nice little video with Marko in front of Bentley's ....

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^ Enjoyed that  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Jane

^^^ me too

----------


## Caught

That was great.  Now I can put a face *and* a voice with a few names.
Thanks.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Out of Town guy Colin

2, An expat lady makes these necklaces and sells 'em to Rastas for 200j, and they sell 'em to tourists for more ....

3, Rock pool at Westender. I need a raft at at least three properties to be happy in Negril!

4, Every time you turn your head in Negril, there is something beautiful to photograph

----------


## Fun in the sun

You really are a kind spirit. I enjoy all of your travels and insight ~ I love out of town bakery! Colin ... hes a class act. 
When u say gerry g 123 yah mon in your videos, it cracks me up everytime. You should def look into getting a little place down there, you will never stop going so u might as well.
Thanks for sharing, your a funny man.

----------


## gerryg123

> You should def look into getting a little place down there, you will never stop going so u might as well.


What about the title of this report???

----------


## Lady Jane

> you really are a kind spirit. I enjoy all of your travels and insight ~ i love out of town bakery! Colin ... Hes a class act. 
> When u say gerry g 123 yah mon in your videos, it cracks me up everytime. You should def look into getting a little place down there, you will never stop going so u might as well.
> Thanks for sharing, your a funny man.


like

----------


## Lady Jane

Dat mean you are going to live in Negril G123? No more ashes, the fire isn't going to go out, coz you are not leaving?

----------


## gerryg123

Guess we'll have to wait till end of report to find out!

----------


## Lady Jane

:Cool:

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video of a nice day on the ocean, snorkeling with Vincent and Roger ....

----------


## Fun in the sun

There is always another chapter ! I do not think that you could ever NOT go to jamaica! It is in your bones!! I do like how you say that we have to keep reading to find out.
I would like to be like you when I grow up! LOL
It will be very intresting to see how this trip ends!

----------


## Vince

Trip report ROCKS!!~Pics and videos to mix it up,YA MON!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

I am having a lot of fun. It's Sunday morning, and an early highlight was reheating my Jerk chicken from Season to the Bone from last night. Sweet, spicy food tastes really good after getting into meditation mode. I am down to my third raft (one is at Xtabi and another is at Seasplash, plus from friend from Kentucky, MaryJayne, left Seastar Inn the day before my arrival and had bequeathed to me a blue bonus raft), and I toted my raft to Westender Inn.

On the way to Westender, a cab had broken down because of a flat tire, and the interesting part was a British passenger was fixing the tire as the cabbie observed.

"It's all part of the experience," the tourist said. 

What the heck, I even tried to help out, and I know nothing about fixing tires.

I returned just before 11 a.m., and a bunch of Seastar Inn guests were piling into the hotel van for the morning ride to the beach -- Brasi and his sons included. They were going to Bourbon Beach.

Juli missed the bus, so I volunteered to take her down on my motor scooter, and she surprisingly agreed! We headed to Bourbon Beach (the big football game was on the TV, and Brazzz is a big Redskins fan), and on the way down we bumped into Marko.

I met Kevin, the owner at Bourbon Beach, and he was a great guy, very accommodating. However, a big security guard named Shane, a really young guy, needs to improve. Between Brasi and I, we tipped him a total of 10 dollars to watch our stuff on the beach -- "My whole vacation is in that bag," Brasi said -- but the guard was kind of aloof and simply would not pay close enough attention.

Also, the jerk chicken was so-so and the pizza had the typically bad Jamaica crust, despite the fact I asked in advance if the pizza was typical Negril and they said no it's homemade. Not good. I am VERY picky about my pizza. Just my humble opinion, folks. I give almost everyone I meet a thumbs up, but I gotta keep it real.

Just then, my cell phone rings, and it's Margi, the expat I had met the day before at Westender who had gone out of her way to let me know she was single! She says she wants to come meet me. Ding ding ding!!!!

----------


## VVHT

Gerry,

Very Very Good Stuff! Keep it coming!! Ding ding ding!! LMAO

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Juli

Hey, GerryG just wanted to give you a big "Thank You", for the rides,hanging out with you at Xtabi on Christmas day, Dinner at Catcha for Brasi's special day. Brethren for Life..  Until next time, love ya GerryG!!!

----------


## brasi

Mighty Californian & Juli,

Thanks a ton for the reasoning sessions and the birthday dinner @ Ivan's. It was very nice to spend time with you both and get to know Juli in 3D.

Soon come again, I hope...

I am lurking more than posting now, but am loving your report Mr 123.

Bless.

----------


## gerryg123

Thanks Juli! It was great hangin' with you, too -- but don't give away too many plot lines!!!

Meantime, here are shots from the country and along the coast:

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video of some incredible scenery deep in the West End near Westender Inn ....

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks for all the vids Gerry.  Those are high cliffs out by Westender.  Lots of John Crows make their nests up there.

----------


## davevols

Thanks for what you do gerryg123.

I have followed along from the beginning, and your reporting/pics/video in this final chapter are epic.  

Not worried about the end of the TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR though, the name of the tour always changes.  Maybe the next act
will be on the Travel Channel, "This is gerryg123, from Negril, Jamaica on the Travel Channel, brought to you by Negril.com".

And thanks to everyone else that takes time to post reports, I read and appreciate every one of them.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice drink at Xtabi

2, Lobster plate, 22 dollars at Seastar Inn

3, Scenic pic on the way to Negril

4, Little shack in country

----------


## pretty40

what would we do without a "Mr 123"? Thanks for taking us along with ya...

----------


## Lady Jane

> what would we do without a "Mr 123"? Thanks for taking us along with ya...


Indeed.

----------


## captaind

Hey Gerry,

Any time you want to go out to hills let me know. You can visit my family.

cap

----------


## gerryg123

Margi soon arrived and joined all of us at Bourbon Beach. 

Here was the scene: It was Brazzz and his two teen sons watching the NFL game; Juli being pampered by a local worker who was beautifying her eyebrows (why, I don't know because you should never mess with perfection!); a group of fellow tourists enjoying the sun (including a topless European lady, bam!); the oversized but clueless security guard; and of course myself, the Mighty Californian indulging in subs one after the other.

I don't think you could point to anyone who was not having a great time. But you know me -- I am always on the go go go. Margi, a sweet soul who is utterly artistic with a love for nature and trees and animals (a Vegan) and that sort of stuff, jumped on the back of the scooter with me, and like someone squishing a watermelon seed we busted out of there, hit the open road, and pushed it to full throttle (40 mph) to Half Moon Beach.

Half Moon was just as lovely as ever. When it's a bit windy and choppy on seven-mile, it's usually calm at Half Moon, located about 10 miles towards Green Island and Lucea.

We had the place to ourselves, and it was bliss. We frolicked in the water, enjoyed a red stripe or two, and of course told each other our life stories with all the dramatic twists and turns. There is a special bond between Negril tourists, a mutual love of Jamaica that brings you close in a flash. A day together in Negril can form a life-long friendship quicker than you can say: "gerryg123, ya mon!"

We had a nice time. God I love Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a nice little video of folks filling the Seastar Inn shuttle van to go to the beach. Among those featured are owners Francine and Chris, driver Henry, tourist Brasi (rare video footage) and of course myself with the usual ya-mon commentary ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Famous Vincent's new second mate, Babyface

2, Nice drink at Seasplash

3, Seastar Inn's Garrett hangin' in room No. 19 and unwrapping American gum

4, Perfect sunny day on the beach

----------


## gerryg123

The lobster came out so nice at Seastar Inn that Barbara, the hotel's esteemed server, suggested we do a little video of the plate. I was using my USA cell, so the volume is a little shaky, but I think we get the idea .....

----------


## dash

'Was that" bring your kids to work " day for the servers at Seasplash?

----------


## Vince

another KOOL video and pics THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Margi wanted to hang at Seastar Inn, so we made our way up the hill. We ate and swam and smoked, all the fun stuff there is to do in Negril, and we promised to see one another soon.

We said our goodbyes, and I took a little rest in room No. 19 and prepared myself for the night's festivities -- not sure where I was going, what I would be doing, or with whom, but I just knew it was going to be a great night. When the sun sets and the stars come out in Negril and the tree frogs let you know all is gleeping well in the world, there is no where more relaxing than Negril.

I went to Bentley's later and hung out with Marko, and we must have sat and talked for three hours about everything Negril, and of course Bentley would chime in with his wild thoughts and unbelievable memories, all of which he swears are true even though some are so outrageous you have to raise an eyebrow. One thing for sure, when you eat at Bentley's you get a floor show because the host sure knows how to tell stories. 

I guess one of the reasons Bentley embraces life with such passion is because it almost ended many years ago when he was 15 and was hit by a car while walking his grandmother home. Bentley almost died in the street that night, but he says now he still remembers a guardian angel from above helping him to stay alive -- his surrogate father, a white tourist from the East Coast who joined his mother in raising him, drove Bentley to the hospital that day -- and Bentley now says that when he closes his eyes at night, he can still see that guardian angel. I believe him.

I gave Bentley a big batch of candy bars when I left. He doesn't ask for 'em, but I know he enjoys them (he never has dessert!). He also loves Pepsi. Sometimes I bring a bag of stuff (rum, punch, candy bars, etc.) and tell him he can sell what he can or otherwise he and I will consume it ourselves. Marko helps him too. Bentley doesn't ask (well, he does ask for some stuff!), but he's got the kind of personality that draws people in.

On the way back, I ran into a local guy I've known for a while, a friend of Jodie's when she used to live near Sir D, and through the years I've seen this guy go through a lot of ups and downs. He often begs for dollars but on this reach he was way up on his luck with fancy new clothes and a brand-new shiny red motor scooter. He even paid his own way into the Seastar Inn party later in the week.

After yet another drinking and eating session back at Seastar Inn, I fell asleep and dreamed of good things. I dreamt of being on the ocean, of riding my scooter through the hills, of meeting new friends and reacquinting with old ones, of writing trip reports and watching the view count shoot through the roof! 

I am really in my element in Negril. People say I have a good time in Los Angeles, but that ain't nothing. I don't know if I could keep the pace for 52 weeks here (or even three weeks), but wow I am feeling good, having left all of my troubles 4,000 miles away. Let the good times roll.

Oh, and if you're wondering if I am exagerating or over-doing it about how fun it is to be a single tourist in Negril, please believe me 100 percent: This is the greatest place on Earth. If you like beach vacations and having the F-ing time of your life, then please, I beg you, buy a round-trip ticket from wherever you are in the world, book a Negril room one category higher than you can usually afford (lol), and strap yourselves in. It's one heck of a ride.

----------


## jamaicarob

hell ya, soon come

----------


## NRV

I hear ya gerryg123..... Leave your worries behind & party like it's 1999!!!

----------


## HuskerJohn

> When the sun sets and the stars come out in Negril and the tree frogs let you know all is gleeping well in the world, there is no where more relaxing than Negril.


Always a magic time in Negril. :Smile:

----------


## captaind

Gerry,

I was remiss in not offering my condolences for your family loss.

Glad to see you moving forward.

Regards

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I'm sensing it's almost the end of the trail.  Until the next time....  Thanks for another great tag a long.

----------


## kaycee

:Smile:  you have the best trip reports!

----------


## gerryg123

> I'm sensing it's almost the end of the trail.  Until the next time....  Thanks for another great tag a long.


No no, the best is yet to come .....

----------


## gerryg123

It's Monday morning, Christmas eve, and it's snowing on the east coast in the USA but a perfect balmy day in Negril.

The plan was to go spearfishing early in the morning, but Famous Vincent had to switch things around for a fishing trip -- more money, so I understand -- so I did a little work on the Net (only ONE non-boardie in the whole world knows where I am, and that's the way I like it!), and then I hung out at Seasplash for a bit with the new friends I've made. 

One is the previously mentioned John, a boardie from Canada who is staying there, a single guy on a scooter so you know we can relate to each other. He's a boardie lurker who says he loves my reports but does not want to be in it (imagine THAT), yet it's all good. I don't want to be in it, either, but I guess I have no choice since it's all about me. ha ha. 

Another is a nice expat named Steve who runs a recording studio in Negril and lives in the hills in a big house. He invited me over a few times, but I never made it there, and he also was considering going spear fishing with me, but he says he prefers underwater tanks. I scuba, too, but not this trip.

The third is an older Negril vet staying at the Palms -- he says the place needs some updating -- and he's one of those typical tan tourists with the gold chains. Nice guy. God was he bummed on the last morning when he had to go home and was counting down the minutes.

Anyway, I am laying on my raft, kind of thinking about my life and about my father, who had died in November from a disease. God, how I loved my father. He was my Little League coach, my mentor, my moral compass before the desocialization kicked in (just kiddin'), and a good provider who above all else loved to have a good time -- and who does that remind you of???

It was a sad ending to his life because I would visit him daily at the hospital, and he would always implore me and my brother to stay a little bit longer. He did not like being alone, and he was always optimistic he would get better, though the doctor had privately told us this was the end. It's incredibly heart-breaking not being able to tell your dad he's dying, to keep a happy face when confronted with such a morbid reality. He was suffering at the end, unable to breath without a machine, so God took him at the right time because there was no way he was going to get better, and he did live a full life through 76 mostly happy years. But the last two or three months were very tough, and it took a lot out of me to bury him.

I needed some relief. I needed to get away. I needed some 'me' time. Negril was the cure, the elixir, the feel-good potion that renewed and invigorated me and made everything OK again.

Meanwhile, during all this deep thinking and sentimental looking-back, I had unwittingly drifted on the raft all the way past Treehouse, and when I finally looked up, for a moment I had no friggin' idea where I was!

Eventually, I toweled off, found my way back to the Seasplash bar and ordered two of everything to go.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some pics from Half Moon Beach (top to bottom):

1-2, Beautiful Half Moon Beach (no rastagal777 sighting)

3, "Chris, please have my lobster plate ready, mi soon come!"

4, Doesn't Margi have great hair???

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Great report. Negril is a healing place. I've been sharing your reports with the Mrs. who suggested yesterday that perhaps I needed some time in Negril to recover from my loss, as well. That was always my plan, but having used all my vacation and sick time on FMLA, that went by the wayside... Now in 2013 with 25 new off days at my disposal, I am starting to dream and thanks for giving hope to all of us, that Negril can help heal!

Happy Travels

Skb

----------


## MoFromMonroe

It is a wonderful place for healing "what ails you"; no matter what that is.  So glad it is not almost over.  Can you try to keep it going until April???

----------


## lathomas

Gerry:
Nice trip review...you party like a rock star...good for...

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video of having a smoothie on the Cliffs at Xtabi ....

----------


## justchuck

Always great reporting, but keep it going - I don't arrive till May.

Here's a few pics from your trip last summer . . .

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Here is Marko, and he speaks patois

2, Chris behind the bar at Seastar Inn

3, Alvin at Seastar Inn

4, A contemplative moment at Xtabi

----------


## Marko

> Here's some more pics (top to bottom):
> 1, Here is Marko, and he speaks patois


mi try to speak Patois....lol....lol......at least mi understand most Patois these days......

Bentley says hi Gerry123..........wi miss you guy!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Spearfishing was poppin' today. I got a few nice ones, but in a typical fish story, the big one got away -- I speared a huge moray eel, must have been six feet, but it was too fiesty and fast and slipped away and went under a rock.

The fish I did catch I brought to Bentley as a bonus for him. I did that a lot last reach, but this time I've been giving them to Roger, Vincent's first mate. Roger helps me a lot and has kids, and he loves to cook the fish and kind of looks at me with those puppy-dog eyes when I pack them up to take somewhere.

I ate some Seastar Inn left-over food for lunch, asking new server Nicky to heat it up for me. She's a new face at the bar, and she looks like a fashion model from South Beach Miami or something like that -- very pretty and very American-looking. She's also really nice.

I tipped the one-armed gardener, then headed to Westender Inn to visit Kelvin, but he wasn't there so I jumped in the rock pool for a bit. Later, I stopped by C & D/Jenny's for more special cake -- I've been eating it fairly consistently this week, and I love it. One piece is just perfect.

After sunset, it was time to get ready for Brasi's birthday dinner at Catcha Falling Star. I think he is turning 21 today.

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us Gerry!

----------


## gerryg123

What a beautiful night in Negril, Christmas eve with Brasi, his two teen sons and a few others including Juli, all celebrating together at town's most reputable restaurant. 

Under the moonlight with the waves gently caressing the Cliffs in front of us, the service and food were both superb at Catcha, the evening an conglomeration of fancy cocktails and red stripes, shrimp and lobster, spicy pasta dishes and fancy desserts. We laughed, we toasted, and, remarkably, we showed constraint by not singling out Brasi with an embarassing, candle-lit version of "Happy Birthday."

Brasi and I know each other well, having been in Negril together for the same week three or four times now and often talking on the phone when we're in USA, and he is a shy type who would not appreciate the attention. Me, I might have done it to him anyway, but I was relaxed because of the Jenny's special cake that kind of saw me sinking in my chair, so I didn't care much to move around much or to make sneaky arrangements with our server, Nichollette, the same one who waited on us last reach when we had a feast for the ages with M & G Montreal and their young daughter this past summer.

We all walked back to the Seastar Inn together -- rare for me, as I don't like to walk anywhere that's more than 100 steps away.

I slept well that night. Tomorrow is Christmas.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video of lobster at Booby Cay island:

----------


## Kristine

Thanks for sharing gg123...soon come!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Braz kids ....

2-3 Catcha Falling Star entrees

4, Seastar Inn's new server, Nicky

----------


## Lady Jane

Braz boy on the left is a spitting image of his father.

----------


## nutz4travel

> Braz boy on the left is a spitting image of his father.


That's for sure!

----------


## suzieQ

Wow Gerry! I really miss our scooter adventures in Negril. What memories!
So nice to see the familiar faces and places. Thank you! I hope we can meet up again!

So sorry to hear about your Dad, he must have been a great guy.

----------


## gerryg123

For a week, Roger and I have been trying to do spear fishing all by ourselves early in the morning with no one else around, but there has always been something in the way: a fishing trip comes up last minute; the waves are too choppy; I was planning on partying hard the night before, etc. 

On Christmas day, it all came together. It was Roger and I at 7 a.m. without a soul in sight. The water was so clear you could spot a starfish taking a pee ....

In Negril, among the biggest and most challenging fish to catch are the garfish. They look kind of like small baracuda but with a beak with nasty sharp teeth, and they're big and swim at the top. Roger and I first started spearfishing together a few reaches together, and Roger would rarely shoot the garfish, instead focusing beneath the rocks mostly. 

I started hitting the gars because they would allow me to get close (he is a much faster swimmer than me), but they're hard to handle because they're strong and squirm away even when you spear 'em good. Plus they BITE you, so when you hit them low in the body, they're very much alive and mad at you as you try to retrieve it, and it's tough to get 'em in the little net especially without a glove. 

In the offseason, I watched videos to learn more about spearfishing (very little on the Net about this sport btw), and big fish you're supposed to finish off with a knife while you're under water, but we never do this.

Anyway, whenever I hit a gar, which is rare (I usually get about three to four fish the whole time while losing two or three, and Roger gets about seven or eight and rarely loses any), I am always frantic for Roger to come quick and help. He does like 75 percent of the work, usually. But I am getting better, and getting more independent. I was SO proud when I got a gar, all by myself, and did everything with Roger like 100 feet away. I just swam up with the limp gar and handed it to him, and he looked at me like a proud papa. It was a big achievement!

Everything we spear gets eaten. A few times we have taken the fish to Booby cay to eat (you can see my gar in one of the previous pics), or Roger cooks 'em or Bentley cooks 'em. 

Spearfishing an incredibly fun activity.

Later in the day, I went with Juli to Xtabi. We explored the caves, took some photos, visited the bar and ate some food, and of course floated upon the ocean, taking turns with my green raft. She's a really nice lady, a woman who loves Negril and has been back many times. She likes to split her time between the Cliffs and beach, and I think she leaves tomorrow for Fun Holiday. I guess Juli comes from a kind of small, conservative town, and she really loves vacationing in Negril and celebrating all that's good in life.

It takes a special kind of woman, a strong one, to do the single-in-Negril thing, and Juli pulls it off perfectly. Everyone treats her with the utmost respect.

Also, Patty S is expected to arrive today, later in the afternoon or the evening, plus Seastar Inn is doing a special Christmas dinner buffet.

I only have two more evenings in Negril. It's Tuesday and I leave Thursday. I hate counting down the days, but I just can't help myself. 

It's weird the little patterns I find myself in when I go to Negril. Some reaches, for example, I visit Xtabi every day. Others, I never stop. Some reaches, I stop at the same jerk chicken corner and check in with the same cook like 20 times, just to say hi. Then six months later, I will come back, see his face again, and simply wave hello the first time and never look in his direction again. 

When I drive by Bar B Barn, I know there a friends I've met again and again through the years, but on some trips I just keep going and never check in.

Some trips I go to Valuemaster like ten times, other trips I do Weisechoice. Some trips I dock myself at Rockhouse, this time I never stopped the motor bike there at all.

This trip, obviously, I have heavily focused on Seastar Inn, along with Westender, Xtabi, Seasplash, Out of Town Pastry and Bentleys. I guess I don't want to stop as often as I used to. I'm very focused on where I want to be and what I want to do.

----------


## Vince

Thank you gerry123 for the report.Its ealry but when is your next reach?

----------


## gerryg123

> Thank you gerry123 for the report. It's early but when is your next reach?


Next reach? Didn't you read the title????

----------


## Muck

> Next reach? Didn't you read the title????


So that's it??? No more trips to Negril??? 

SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

He's probably retiring and moving there.

----------


## Muck

> He's probably retiring and moving there.


Wouldn't surprise me in the least....

----------


## Vince

> He's probably retiring and moving there.


Yes I read the title.Thats what i was kinds thinking.Next chapter.....gerryg123 Negril Bound fer good mon!!!-One way ticket please :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Keep 'em guessing Big Man, see you soon. Like tomorrow, right?  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some shots from the Caves at Xtabi with Juli....









:

----------


## irie always

When did they start charging to go down into the caves at Xtabi?

So a new book will be starting up next - I'm thinking!

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little video of the rock pool at Westender Inn ....

----------


## Baylee

Gerry G!, I love your videos! Where is this Westender place located?

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry G!, I love your videos! Where is this Westender place located?


Past Ricks and keeping going going going ....

----------


## gerryg123

Christmas day was bustling in Negril. Everyone was milling about in their nice new clothes, the Seastar Inn was abuzz with lots of new check-ins, and gerryg123 was ready to take a little trip.

Towards the end of the night, I took a ride down to Tedd's for some mushroom tea with honey. It had been a long time, a few years.

I didn't want to be too strongly affected, so I was eating a big dinner right afterward to kind of absorb everything, and then I simply decided to go to sleep. 

Wow, some technicolor drums. Serious Christmas lights!!!

----------


## Lax1724

If Honey Boo Boo can get a reality show, surely Gerryg123 can get one too if he ups and moves to Negril.  It would have to air on a "pay" channel but the ratings would have to be through the roof, mon.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Hmmm... Never tried he schroom tea.... Seriuos Christmas lights,lol...Hmmmm,lol!

Right on, gerryg123!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, A beautiful sight

2, Parasailing in horizon

3, Officially endorsed by Coppertone

4, Seastar inn bar

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some classic Bentley video:

----------


## leebabysimms

lol that vid of bentley is the best!!!  5 things on di plate soon come

----------


## gerryg123

It’s the day after Christmas in Negril, a day I’ve been looking forward to because Michael Guirigay is arriving – one of my best boardie friends – along with the lovely Sweetie Pie of course, but it’s also a somber day because it’s my last in Negril before heading back to Los Angeles tomorrow.

I slept great (obviously, lol) and woke up early, like I usually do, and before breakfast I went to Xtabi to take one last solo session on my raft, floating against the Cliffs. It’s just great way to start the day, and it’s also a good way to say goodbye, kind of ritual I always do. If I can’t float in the ocean on my last full day, I feel like I have to start all over again ….

----------


## justchuck

Thats what we all want to do on our last day of the trip, start over again . . .

----------


## gerryg123

Later I hit the ocean for my last spearfishing adventure, and though Vincent and Roger both said they wanted to buy my spear gun -- I had given them one for free the past two visits -- neither could come up with any money. I had treated both of them well, tipped them well, and rode in boats filled with tourists paying 25 dollars each all week long, so I shook my head a little bit. 

Was I being taken advantage of? They said others wanted to pay for it, and that they wanted mine for 100 bucks, so I came up with a novel idea: i said, OK, I will take the spear with me, and you guys call me later and work it out with your "friends" who want to buy it, and we will all meet up. At first, they were talking about 100 dollars, but I told 'em they could have it for 50.

The whole thing put me in an interesting position with me the one trying to get money from a local instead of the other way around.

I had been very generous and did not want to get taken advantage of. If I give it as a gift or a tip, that's one thing, but of everyone on the beach, especially Vincent, I knew they had money cause I was among those giving it to them. I had tipped Roger close to 100 this week and paid Vincent more than 200.

I know times are tough but they already had two free spears, so fair is fair. Plus, I had asked them repeatedly all week long to bring the other spears so I could spearfish with a friend, and they always came up with excuses. I have no proof they still have the two prior spears.

So I said F-it, I am the music industry and know how to play hardball if I want to, so I did NOT pay for my snorkeling trip this final time, meaning I owed THEM 20 dollars (they charge me a little less each trip because I'm one of their best customers for years and years), and Roger looked at me with wide and confused eyes when I bolted, but I told Vincent I would leave the 20 dollars with Chris at Seastar Inn if he couldn't work it out by purchasing the gun later.

Well, I did close the deal. Later, miraculously, Roger came up with some money, 50 dollars, and said we had a deal. We met later near Burger King, and I took 30 and gave him the rest, and I thought it was fair. Roger did too, he was happy.

It was the first time in my long Negril history that a local had given me money instead of the other way around.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Random Negril dogs are always nice

2, Half Moon Beach picturesque shot

3, Hangin' at Bourbon Beach

4, The beautiful Westender Inn hotel -- a great place to get away from it all!

----------


## Guirigay

Well played, Gerry, well played.

----------


## gerryg123

December 26, the day after Christmas, is actually a bigger day than Christmas itself. It's called Boxing Day, a long tradition from back in the plantation days when Jamaicans would labor through Christmas and have their off day on the 26th plus some "boxed" leftovers from Christmas day, and there you have it.

There are more local families enjoying themselves today more than any day I've ever been in Jamaica (this is my first Christmas pon the Rock). Everyone was all smiling, and all the little kids were dressed up in their fancy Christmas-present clothes, and it was fun riding around and seeing all the families outside playing soccer in the yard and selling drinks and snacks to tourists.

At Seasplash, someone took the holiday a little too seriously and "boxed" away my raft, as I couldn't find it and neither could Rasta Dave. It was a big loss for both of us cause I had told Rasta Dave he could have the raft, and it was just ONE more day at this point.

----------


## Craig123

> December 26, the day after Christmas, is actually a bigger day than Christmas itself. It's called Boxing Day, a long tradition from back in the plantation days when Jamaicans would labor through Christmas and have their off day on the 26th plus some "boxed" leftovers from Christmas day, and there you have it.


Being a Canadian we have always recognized Boxing Day. I just took it for granted. 

*Just had to google the history:*
Why is it Called Boxing Day:

Arguments abound on the origins of the name Boxing Day.
 A Christmas Box in Britain is a name for a Christmas present.
Boxing Day was a day off for servants and when they received a Christmas Box from the master. The servants would also go home to give Christmas Boxes to their families.
 A box to collect money for the poor was placed in Churches on Christmas day then opened the next day.
 Great sailing ships when setting sail would have a sealed box containing money on board for good luck.If the voyage were a success the box was given to a priest, opened at Christmas and the contents given to the poor.

Who Knew?

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little snippet video with Garrett, a key behind-the-scenes figure at Seastar Inn:

----------


## gerryg123

I enjoyed some special cake at Jenny's, then headed to Xtabi again for a meal. In all my visits, I had never enjoyed one of their famous conch sandwiches.

The conch sandwich was indeed great, but their was a new server working, and the service was pathetically poor. He got my drink wrong -- alcohol instead of being a virgin smoothie as ordered -- plus the conch sandwich had mayo and all this stuff after I very specifically called for a dry bun, and then another waiter asked me to move to a different table though there was no one and I mean NO ONE else on the whole property, AND the first server made a mistake on the bill (in my favor!) that I fixed for him to be nice.

The server was smiling and repeating "no problem mon, no problem mon, no problem mon" the whole time, and I laughed my way through the whole misadventure. But the whole thing did turn me off a bit because I think peeps should take pride in what they do, ESPECIALLY when you're the only patron in the restaurant.

OK, rant over. Wait, one more thing: Earlier in the week, at Bourbon Beach, they also mistakenly put alcohol in my smoothie. There, the server said it was my fault, but Margi was sitting right next to me and totally called out the server, saying she heard loud and clear that I had ordered it with no alcohol.

Service in Negril is a mixed bag. You must be tolerant or you'll drive yourself crazy.

Guirigay arrived later, and together we hung out with Brasi for a mini-roof party above the new rooms. You can just see the sun setting into the ocean from up there. We had pizza and enjoyed drinks up there. 

I drove each one back to Catcha Gardens separately on my scooter.

We had plans to meet later at Catcha for dessert, but I conked out and fell asleep.

The next day, they admitted they had fallen asleep, too, so it was all good.

Tomorrow I go home. I will miss Negril, but I miss my little daughters back home, too. I'll be ready to return to Los Angeles.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics from the country ....

----------


## poolguywindsor

Garret never really has a whole lot to say, but a super nice guy.

----------


## gerryg123

yes very shy ....

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Good times, my brotha, good times!

----------


## gerryg123

I'm leaving at 11:30 a.m. today, and I haven't even packed. Guirigay and Sweetie Pie came to Seastar Inn for breakfast to help see me off and guide me through the depression of leaving my favorite place on earth. I still managed to visit Westender and Xtabi before Clives's is coming to pick me up. I gave out a bunch of subs, tipped some of the workers and made special arrangements for Garrett to help me pack; without him I could not have made it in time.

Every time I leave Negril, I'm not quite sure when I will be back. Usually I return soon, but you never know, and 2013 I have more responsibilities than ever. I've got my usual work, plus I'm a certified Paralegal now, and I have my daughters, 7 and 8, half the time back in Los Angeles.

I've been thinking a lot about if I really WANT to return. Much as I love Negril, the town hurts my feelings sometimes. Plus, it's hard to keep spending so much money when I have other things going on. 

Then again, I say that every time, and look what has happened.

I've got an hour left.

----------


## Clarity

Gerryg - I've been loving all your pictures and reports (especially the pictures from the country and Half moon bay - so beautiful!)
What day did you leave? We just missed each other! I think we were just arriving as you were flying out!  :Frown:  I was hoping you'd still be on the rock and we could surprise you with a visit!
Regardless, you know you'll be back in Jamaica sooner then you think  :Wink:

----------


## DConkle

gerryg123 I so enjoy reading your reports! I too have had some hurt feelings over the 14 years my husband and I have been going to Negril. As a result of that we have had to change up the way we do things sometimes. The good  far out weighs the bad tho. Negril is my favorite place on the planet too. I hope you do return. Your writing transports me there,and helps the time between visits go by more quickly! We only get there once a year now. Take care :Embarrassment:

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerryg - I've been loving all your pictures and reports (especially the pictures from the country and Half moon bay - so beautiful!)
> What day did you leave? We just missed each other! I think we were just arriving as you were flying out!  I was hoping you'd still be on the rock and we could surprise you with a visit!
> Regardless, you know you'll be back in Jamaica sooner then you think


Yeah, too bad. I left the 27th and you arrived a couple of days later. I know you kept it quiet on the board, but in Negril the news that you and Marcus were returning was simply too BIG to keep hush about it. Maybe I will see you in April ... MAYBE .....

----------


## gerryg123

> gerryg123 I so enjoy reading your reports! I too have had some hurt feelings over the 14 years my husband and I have been going to Negril. As a result of that we have had to change up the way we do things sometimes. The good  far out weighs the bad tho. Negril is my favorite place on the planet too. I hope you do return. Your writing transports me there,and helps the time between visits go by more quickly! We only get there once a year now. Take care


Thanks, Dsconkle, that means a lot to me. Thanks so much.

----------


## Craig123

Hey Gerry. I truly believe that people are a product of their envireonment. That says alot about your recenty passed father. I hope to meet you someday in Nengril. Please don't stop going!

Regards

----------


## Fun in the sun

I know exactly what you mean about the town hurting your feelings ... Its just bitter sweat brutal at times! I would love for you to explain what excatly hurts your feelings to better understand?
Paradise is lost in the town of negril at times. Please explain what you meant when you wrote that.
Thanks!

----------


## jay

Gerryg123 I’ve been checking in several times a day just to see if you’ve posted.
 I love your personality it shines through in your writing……….as does your pain !
 I can’t speak for Negril as I mentioned before I’ve only passed through,
I’m more familiar with the north coast but for sure Jamaica as much as she can give you the greatest of highs she can also bring you down and yes leave you feeling hurt…………

You’re a good man Gerryg  cut yourself some slack, give yourself time to come to terms with the loss of your Dad, you don’t always have to be the life and soul of the party………..Tears of a clown and all that.

Take care Gerryg123 ya mon………….(Been watching to many of your vid’s, because I know your voice I feel like I know you I apologise if this is a little too personal)
Jo x

----------


## Maryann

"You’re a good man Gerryg  cut yourself some slack, give yourself time to come to terms with the loss of your Dad, you don’t always have to be the life and soul of the party………..Tears of a clown and all that."

I totally agree.  Be kind to yourself, Gerry, and spend lots of quality time with your beautiful daughters.  That will bring you more joy and peace than anything.  You'll be back.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1-2, nice shots of the beach on a sunny day 

3, Bentley wears Chicago Bears garb

4, The Negril bar staff in action

----------


## gerryg123

> I would love for you to explain what excatly hurts your feelings to better understand?
> Paradise is lost in the town of negril at times. Please explain what you meant when you wrote that.
> Thanks!


Hard to put into words, especially when I would prefer not to say anything bad about Negril period, but let's just say I've come to terms with my so-called popularity in Negril -- a lot of peeps I meet are simply interested in how much money I can give them .... but then again, so was my ex-wife, and we had some good years, lol.

Also, I've had a few mishaps with some thieves, and I would prefer to just leave it at that. 

Margi, an expat, has seen it all in Negril, and she put it to me in a good way: "If you can be really 'tolerant', Negril is the greatest place in the world." But for me, the IF can grow bigger and bigger sometimes.

----------


## suzengrace

Hey Gerry...I know where your coming from..I always tell my friends who go to Jam that you need to know your pretty much seen as a only a walking dollar sign...
Some people(lets say Many) will come off as your BFF -but really ,when it comes down to it its about what you have $$$ and what they can get..I'm not saying ALL jams-there are some who would sincerely help you and not expect anything in return.This goes for foreigners living there as well...not just visiting tourists..

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little video on the ocean looking up at a parasailer .....

----------


## Creasemon

Gerry - I do enjoy your ramblings and the Vid's & Photo's , but sometimes wondered why you are the one who is seldom smiling in them ? Maybe you put yourself out there too much and try to be the Life of the Party 24/7. Negril is a special place to all of us on the Board and there are always ups & downs anywere you go. Take the time to Grieve you Father and be the best Dad to your daughters you can be , but be true to yourself . You have touched many people and made many friends in JA now relax & reap the seeds you sowed. Dr. Frasier Crane out !

----------


## gerryg123

> You have touched many people ...


Dat true ... Maybe I should smile more in the pics after all ....

----------


## Lady Jane

Gerry, I see you as a fun loving guy, who makes the most of your time while in Negril. Your reports are terrific and adventurous and I appreciate you sharing them with all of us. 
I say keep going to Negril. You know who your friends are by now so hang with them and leave the takers to their own devices.

----------


## TizzyATX

Wow, funny, Me and boog were having a conversation kind of along these lines just this weekend....

Anyways....Really sorry about losing your dad Gerry, can't imagine how hard that is.  As much as I love your reports and hope to see you again in Jamrock....I can understand where your coming from, and hope that you'll take whatever time you need for YOU, your bbygirls, and real life.  

Negril is like a fantasy....i'm sure you get where i'm going w that.....not good at putting words down i end up just rambling on and on....

Basically I wish you ALL the best GerryG123, and appreciate everything you contribute to this board.

----------


## Muck

Gerry-

You sound like a great guy and I hope our paths cross someday in Negril...I don't know you (other than reading these fantastic trip reports, so take this advice for what it's worth), but maybe it's time to mix it up a little. If Jamaica is getting a little stale, try something different. Maybe the act of visiting a new locale will reignite that spark to come back to Negril, maybe not.

----------


## JitterBug

> Hey Gerry...I know where your coming from..I always tell my friends who go to Jam that you need to know your pretty much seen as a only a walking dollar sign...
> Some people(lets say Many) will come off as your BFF -but really ,when it comes down to it its about what you have $$$ and what they can get..I'm not saying ALL jams-there are some who would sincerely help you and not expect anything in return.This goes for foreigners living there as well...not just visiting tourists..


true words spoken . . . we have to remember that jamaica is 3rd world, i know many would disagree but i see it that way!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Little windy at beach

2, Juli at Seastar Inn

3, I surrender to the sun

4, Nice day at Moon Beach

----------


## captaind

Juli is a neat person. 

Her son is a member of the same Fraternity as I and I was able to answer some questions she had.

Hope she's reading this as would like to get in touch with her son

Gerry,

I hope you're there when I am again. Please come out to my yard and you may see the Jamaica without the dollar signs

Respect

----------


## marley9808

Wow! Juli looks like Marilyn Monroe in that pic, so pretty!

----------


## mikecee

Read the whole thread yesterday, now my account is activated and I was able to check out all the pictures! Excellent thread, vivid writing, terrific pictures... ya mon..

----------


## gerryg123

It's weird the thoughts that race through your head the last hour you're in Jamaica -- and not sure if you'll ever be back.

Like an injured baby, I was swathed in One Love, as Brasi and Guirigay spent the last moments with me, sitting at the Seastar Inn as I hurried my last meal, took care of all the little details including paying my food/drink/incidental bill -- only 300 bucks for 12 nights, not bad -- and de-contaminating all my clothes and pockets.

A HUGE part of me did not want to go. If I was a millionaire, I would have said something like: "Clarity and Marley and the others are coming? I can't leave now, I owe it to myself and all the negril.com readers to stay (yeah, right, lol)."

But I missed my two daughters, and I had a life out there in the USA waiting for me. I had only called home a couple of times the whole trip, selfishly dedicating nearly every waking moment to "me" time.

Leroy from Clives arrived right on time. Goodbye, Negril. I will miss you.

----------


## marley9808

Well we definitely missed seeing you, especially riding around town on your scooter with that smile on your face.
But we had a real nice meal at Bentleys, in your honor  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## tfw73

We had a quick sighting back in July, when he rode by 3 Dives on his scooter!

----------


## bjritz

Hey there GerryG123! Just caught up on this trip report after not dropping in for a bit. Wow! Just Wow. You made me laugh so much.



> I don't want to be in it, either, but I guess I have no choice since it's all about me. ha ha.


 Can you get any funnier?



> The water was so clear you could spot a starfish taking a pee ....


Ya mon, you just did.

Thanks for the pictorial intro to Juli, hat tip to you, m' lady. One of my favorite boardies.
I like the respect you show, the honesty in your reports, and the love of the place and people comes through. 
These vidios are so fun, just wonderful. 
You made my day, ya mon.

----------


## Juli

Captaind, Awesome to meet you! Gave your card to my son, he was amazed to the connection and will give you a call. GerryG, how's it going? Wish you could have stayed longer to hang out a bit with everyone.
I KNOW we will meet again, my friend. Happy New Year!!

----------


## gerryg123

A few more videos, a few more pics, a few more thoughts, and that will be it. Here's some video of the entrees arriving at Brasi's b day dinner at Catcha Falling Star. Not much light, so I put the candle up to my face .....

----------


## marley9808

Omg, seafood linguine and Jerk penne pasta......that's the two best meals right there

My mouth just watered!

----------


## sbeth

Thanks for your trip report and I'm so sorry about your Dad.

----------


## BR Mon

Mr 123.....I have a musician friend that used to do a song in his set...."Party til the money runs out"....goes like this in the bridge.......

"Party til the money runs out, Party til the money runs out....If you wanna know who the real friends are just party til the money runs out" the message is watch the place clear out once you close your bar tab........Your real friends stick aroud and make sure you get home ok....

----------


## Craig123

> watch the place clear out once you close your bar tab........Your real friends stick aroud and make sure you get home ok....


Profoundly true!

----------


## gerryg123

Some more pics (top to bottom):

1, juli floats away

2, This dirty banana is for YOU

3, View from Xtabi caves

4, Sunset After Dark

----------


## marley9808

I forget what the girl bartenders name is from Sunset After Dark (last photo) but she makes one hell of a Rum Punch!

----------


## vikman

> I forget what the girl bartenders name is from Sunset After Dark (last photo) but she makes one hell of a Rum Punch!


I think her name was Monique .

----------


## booger

> I forget what the girl bartenders name is from Sunset After Dark (last photo) but she makes one hell of a Rum Punch!



Yes ma'am and Patrick is a cool guy as well and I hope he doesn't close down this time till AFTER the end of April.

----------


## marley9808

I know! He was really nice, but I think he will be closed again before we arrive in April....such a shame, I would love to hang out there again

----------


## wpyogi

> Some more pics (top to bottom):
> 
> 1, juli floats away
> 
> 2, This dirty banana is for YOU
> 
> 3, View from Xtabi caves
> 
> 4, Sunset After Dark



Kevin!!!!!  That's my dirty banana, lol...




> Your real friends stick aroud and make sure you get home ok....


So true.

----------


## gerryg123

Action footage: Lobster cooking on the grill at Booby Cay island:

----------


## TizzyATX

Daaayum. Who's the bartender with the dirty banana??

----------


## kaycee

> Daaayum. Who's the bartender with the dirty banana??


  I asked myself the same thing! :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## suzengrace

That hot dirty banana???? You gals will just have to go to Xtabi and find out ....LOL

----------


## Sam I Am

Ha!  I was thinking the same thing but was not gonna be the first to say something  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

The ride back to the airport found me by myself again, as no other Clives pick-up were scheduled for this time (most flights home leave in the morning, but I've found the afternoon departures better even though I don't get back to L.A. until midnight which is really 3 a.m. Negril time).

For some reason, I wanted to be alone. I wasn't in the mood for a where-you-from-where-you-stay session with other travelers. I did have an incredible stay in Negril, but like I've been saying, I was not sure when, or IF, I would be back.

These were thoughts going in, hence the title of the report. In the back of my mind, I was leaning against coming back. That's why I booked the VIP Mobay service and -- in an utterly rare move for me -- had upgraded to first class for the trip home.

Was this a goodbye gift to myself?

----------


## DConkle

I don't know you gerryg,but really do enjoy your reports. I hope to see a new one from you soon. That said,sometimes it's time to make a change. And nothing says you can't change back,right? And I am sorry for the loss of your Dad. Best of everything to you! Take care 

                                    Dconkle

----------


## wpyogi

> Daaayum. Who's the bartender with the dirty banana??





> I asked myself the same thing!


Did you girls not read my post???!!  Kevin....lol......

----------


## wpyogi

> The ride back to the airport found me by myself again, as no other Clives pick-up were scheduled for this time (most flights home leave in the morning, but I've found the afternoon departures better even though I don't get back to L.A. until midnight which is really 3 a.m. Negril time).
> 
> For some reason, I wanted to be alone. I wasn't in the mood for a where-you-from-where-you-stay session with other travelers. I did have an incredible stay in Negril, but like I've been saying, I was not sure when, or IF, I would be back.
> 
> These were thoughts going in, hence the title of the report. In the back of my mind, I was leaning against coming back. That's why I booked the VIP Mobay service and -- in an utterly rare move for me -- had upgraded to first class for the trip home.
> 
> Was this a goodbye gift to myself?


ahhhh, gerryg......you are giving me a heavy heart here...

----------


## booger

Gerry is often misunderstood, but the reality is quite simple. Gerry is a big teddy bear and shows great appreciation to his friends. Guaranteed if you have time to spend with the Mighty Californian you will surely have a great time. Gerry, I look forward to hanging out with you again in Negril. Soon come......

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice day at beach

2, Brasi and son at Seastar pool

3, Cigarette man

4, Xtabi

----------


## Lola

Gerry, I really like the way you share photos - just a few at a time and identifying them at the beginning of the post.

You can buy friends for a couple hours but maybe can't buy friendship...

Seems your boardie/tourist friends love you lots so come back and party with them!

----------


## suzengrace

Lola is right-Lots of folks on this board seem to really like you..I met you once and we had some good laughs and conversation-your a very generous person and sorry if some may have taken advantage-but screw them...come back and party with your board friends-and why dont you spread your wings a bit and get out and see other parts of Jam...

----------


## gerryg123

I was glad I made arrangements with VIP Mobay. A rep met me and guided me through security, and with a long line behind me that saved about an hour. There is a free open bar (for some reason, I don't like to drink before getting on a plane), complimentary appetizers including sushi, and free wifi with lots of comfy chairs and tables to set yourself up.

There is even a shower. I didn't use it but I stole all the towels (just kiddin').

----------


## sbeth

Lol I didn't use it but I stole all the towels! Love it.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics ....



Booby Cay island




Here's a good benefit if you know how to spearfish




Pretty girl ....




Best thing about Negril is the beautiful blue ocean

----------


## jamaicarob

thanx for the great pics, soon come

----------


## gerryg123

EPILOGUE:

Well, it's been a bit more than two weeks since my return, and I have to admit I do miss Negril. 

When I go to sleep at night, all my dreams are of Jamaica. I just can't shake the place. I have many passions in my real life -- my work is incredibly rewarding, the kind of job millions of Americans would LOVE to have; my two daughters are the greatest thing in my world, and I am ultra dedicated to them; and among other things, the sub sandwiches in Los Angeles are MUCH better than Negril -- but still my heart goes back to that sleeply little town against the Cliffs in the Caribbean.

I can not shake Jamaica. Like a great lover, she can hurt me, but she can't push me away forever.

I will back. Soon.

----------


## Marie

Aww Gerry as if the outcome  would be any different.

----------


## groove16

gerryg123, love to read about your excursions in negril....party like a rock star, my friend....hope to party with you on the island one day...

----------


## DConkle

I'm smiling

----------


## pretty40

we knew you'd be back!!

----------


## Lady Jane

So glad you will be back! I want to meet you one day, I hope. And I'm buying!

----------


## gerryg123

> I want to meet you one day, I hope. And I'm buying!


In that case, why wait? Come to L.A. .... lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

gerryg.  since this is the last chapter... what's the name of the new book?

----------


## gerryg123

> gerryg.  since this is the last chapter... what's the name of the new book?


Has "Rich Dad, Poor Dad" been used yet?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

How about Gerry G's "Life on a Scooter: Tales of Negril"

----------


## Lax1724

I'm only buying it if the title is "GerryG Uncensored"

----------


## gerryg123

Goodbye Negril. Until we meet again ....

----------


## JitterBug

gerry, you wear your feelings openly . . . . in jamaica, as you know, sometimes, we, kindhearted souls, get chewed up and spit out real fast . . . that does not mean we don't go back . . . there is something very infectious about that "jamaican vibe" that i have not been able to find anywhere else . . . 

and, so it goes, we go back for more . . .

looking forward to more of your adventures!!!

----------


## captaind

After 40 years in Jamaica being as kindhearted as I can be I have never been "chewed up and spit out" In fact just the opposite.

However, I do spend most of my time in the hills and not Negril.

I'm sure Accompong will tell you the same thing.

----------


## Bnewb

> After 40 years in Jamaica being as kindhearted as I can be I have never been "chewed up and spit out" In fact just the opposite.
> 
> However, I do spend most of my time in the hills and not Negril.
> 
> I'm sure Accompong will tell you the same thing.


Me either...but I only have 6 years full time here  :Smile:  ....and I know Rob would say the same thing...he says it's all how you flex!
GG...I hope you come back because of the memories & vibes that you do love & maybe find a way to see things with a different or new perspective that won't cause your feelings to be hurt.

----------


## nutz4travel

You know you'll be back - Negril is in your heart and soul - it may take time, but I doubt you can stay away  :Smile:

----------


## suzengrace

Gerry will be back...not sure when but before 2013 is over..
and yeah jam .can do a number on you when you as a foreigner are trying to a make a go of it..
Yes, if you come from certain social classes,have long-standing ties and or have certain type of jobs then yes, it will always be easier for you-..,,Some of us dont have  theses connections or hook-ups....

----------


## Shakedown

> Gerry will be back...not sure when but before 2013 is over..
> and yeah jam .can do a number on you when you as a foreigner are trying to a make a go of it..
> Yes, if you come from certain social classes,have long-standing ties and or have certain type of jobs then yes, it will always be easier for you-..,,Some of us dont have  theses connections or hook-ups....


Very well said suzengrace!

----------


## Lola

> Yes, if you come from certain social classes,have long-standing ties and or have certain type of jobs then yes, it will always be easier for you-..,,Some of us dont have  theses connections or hook-ups....


Based solely on my own experience, I DISagree.  I see it more like the sensitivity of a partnered dance.  You can't really play full out with someone unless you are sensitive to their wants, needs, habits and desires, as well as your own.

----------


## Bnewb

> Based solely on my own experience, I DISagree.  I see it more like the sensitivity of a partnered dance.  You can't really play full out with someone unless you are sensitive to their wants, needs, habits and desires, as well as your own.


WOW WOW...very nicely said, Lola....eyes wide open!!

----------


## Rob

> Based solely on my own experience, I DISagree.  I see it more like the sensitivity of a partnered dance.  You can't really play full out with someone unless you are sensitive to their wants, needs, habits and desires, as well as your own.


Lola,

Thank you for explaining what I mean by "how you flex" better than I ever could. And I also could not disagree with suzengrace more. 

All visitors to Jamaica arrive with the same "social class" - that of a visitor to Jamaica. Who you are or what you do back home is unknown on the island (unless of course you are Prince  Harry or someone like that) - so we all start out on an equal social status - that of a visitor to the island of Jamaica.

Ties to any community come from what you so perfectly describe as a partnered dance. And these ties can only become long-standing ties if you are sensitive to the real wants, needs and desires - not just a superficial (and generic) handshake or fist bump. And this can only happen if you are sensitive day after day and year after year. That is how long-standing ties are developed, it takes years living here daily.

As for jobs, your job back home is of no real concern to anyone who lives here. Although most everyone will make mention of what they do back home, when it starts to sound like a bragging right, well then, this is what I would consider not "flexing right".

----------


## captaind

> Lola,
> 
> All visitors to Jamaica arrive with the same "social class" - that of a visitor to Jamaica. Who you are or what you do back home is unknown on the island (unless of course you are Prince  Harry or someone like that) - so we all start out on an equal social status - that of a visitor to the island of Jamaica.
> 
> Ties to any community come from what you so perfectly describe as a partnered dance. And these ties can only become long-standing ties if you are sensitive to the real wants, needs and desires - not just a superficial (and generic) handshake or fist bump. And this can only happen if you are sensitive day after day and year after year. That is how long-standing ties are developed, it takes years living here daily.
> 
> As for jobs, your job back home is of no real concern to anyone who lives here. Although most everyone will make mention of what they do back home, when it starts to sound like a bragging right, well then, this is what I would consider not "flexing right".


Well said Rob and Lola

----------


## all smiles

> Well said Rob and Lola


word!

----------


## suzengrace

I also agree with Lola's view..very true...but will say it is different when you have family ties to the island in regards to social class as well as your job -) and am not talking about what you do back in states ..but what one does for income on the island-Of course you dont go around bragging, but will get a different level of respect depending on what you do,own or who you hang with..   But it is like a partnered dance---excellent description Lola..

----------


## Rob

> I also agree with Lola's view..very true...but will say it is different when you have family ties to the island in regards to social class as well as your job -) and am not talking about what you do back in states ..but what one does for income on the island-Of course you dont go around bragging, but will get a different level of respect depending on what you do,own or who you hang with..   But it is like a partnered dance---excellent description Lola..


suzengrace,

Thanks for clearing that up. I think Lola and I disagreed with your comments because we thought you were referring to Gerry's situation. For Gerry and the advice being provided to him by those trying to help him, I suppose you must have been unaware that Gerry does not have family on the island. He also does not work on the island or have a job on the island. So Lola and  I were not exactly sure how your advice applied to his situation, or the situation of virtually all the other visitors to the island that have been following this thread.

Thank you again for clearing up your comments.

----------


## Fun in the sun

Gerry 
I have family and loved ones since the 8os. I had a house up in the hils of ja. Anytime you want to be around some serious fun loving jamaicans,let me know! Negril is a tourist play pen. You really need to visit some places not far from there that will really blow your skirt up! or pants...lol
Be around some people that really know the runnings.

----------


## captaind

> Gerry 
> I have family and loved ones since the 8os. I had a house up in the hils of ja. Anytime you want to be around some serious fun loving jamaicans,let me know! Negril is a tourist play pen. You really need to visit some places not far from there that will really blow your skirt up! or pants...lol
> Be around some people that really know the runnings.


Same here Gerry. My offer to introduce you to my family stands.

----------


## gerryg123

That's so nice. Really warms my heart. I would love to visit ....

Meantime, here is a bonus video:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics:


Pretty dresses blowin' in wind



Lembert of Love Bus


I visited Out of Town nearly every day



Surf is up in Negril, Jamaica



Love seeing goats by roadside

----------


## mikecee

Great thread gerryg, and thank you for all of your help  :Smile:  Much appreciated. You are a great person.

----------


## gerryg123

Mi soon come. This will be the Epilogue ....

----------


## kaycee

Yes!!! Ready to read! :Wink:

----------


## justchuck

An epilogue . . .hmmm

An epilogue is a final chapter at the end of a story that often serves to reveal the fates of the characters. Some epilogues may feature scenes only tangentially related to the subject of the story. They can be used to hint at a sequel or wrap up all the loose ends. They can occur at a significant period of time after the main plot has ended. In some cases, the epilogue has been used to allow the main character a chance to "speak freely."

An epilogue can continue in the same narrative style and perspective as the preceding story, although the form of an epilogue can occasionally be drastically different from the overall story. It can also be used as a sequel.

----------


## STRIPER

Gerry I'm at xtabi July 15-21 swing by first ones on me.

----------


## Roy Mon !

Hi gerryg123 looking forward to meeting you , will be there July 14-21 and I am sure we will cross paths. ( see you at Bentley`s ) lol. Hi Striper we are planning a day at xtabi and when I meet you the first beer is on me.  soon come

----------


## MoFromMonroe

OMG ROY. I can't believe you are going back already.  You definitely have the bug. Where you staying?

----------


## Roy Mon !

> OMG ROY. I can't believe you are going back already.  You definitely have the bug. Where you staying?


LOL Yes Mo I have the bug , Staying at Rooms on the Beach. With Sheri only having one week of holidays left this year what better place to spend it then Negril. We thought about a November trip but could not wait that long lol . See ya next April.

----------


## STRIPER

Look for a dazed and confused gringo with a big smile on his face :Wink:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

@Roy-you have to meet up with GerryG.  He is a great guy!  If you haven't been to Bentley's be sure to go.  We went because of Gerry's review and it is definitely a "must do". Can't wait for your review Gerry.  Hope you are coming back in Nov.

----------


## gerryg123

Looks like I might steer clear of Bentley's. He's acting very odd lately, and not in a good way.

----------


## Stuart Love

Please explain gerryg123

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Looks like I might steer clear of Bentley's. He's acting very odd lately, and not in a good way.


ya I hear ya , happens to me when I don't take my meds. LOL KIDDING. All is good gerryg I wont mention your name but im still going for my first meal and meet Bentley , I will let you know how I make out.

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Please explain gerryg123


Stuart from Biggar Saskatchewan , my best friend on the plant ( John Lindgren ) is from Biggar he now lives in Brownsville Texas. A big up to Biggar.

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Stuart from Biggar Saskatchewan , my best friend on the plant ( John Lindgren ) is from Biggar he now lives in Brownsville Texas. A big up to Biggar.


planet , DOH

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Look for a dazed and confused gringo with a big smile on his face


LOL , will do !

----------


## gerryg123

Countdown 24 hours. Got my new spear-gun with extra tip .....

----------


## captaind

Nice to see you're going home.

----------


## groove16

good to hear, Gerryg123

----------


## Lady Jane

> Countdown 24 hours. Got my new spear-gun with extra tip .....


Awesome, I am ready!!!

----------


## gerryg123

> Awesome, I am ready!!!


I'm ready, too. I really need this trip. I'm looking forward to leaving all the hassles and troubles behind and totally re-invigorating myself with a nice 10-day trip that should find me pushing the limits, like usual. 

Called Seastar Inn and talked to Garrett today. They're servicing the Scooter so it will be in perfect running condition upon my arrival.

----------


## Juli

Have a relaxing trip, Gerry!

----------


## Tattoo

Gerry , get ready see you in 2 bless.

----------


## Muck

This is the 3rd time today I've jumped on this message board hoping to see the first installment of GerryG's trip report....don't keep us waiting much longer!!!

----------


## gerryg123

We landed safely in Montego Bay, where a nice lady from the Mobay VIP services met me with a sign, gerryg123 or something to that effect. I had actually managed to sleep a bit on the plane -- I've lost some weight, and that makes a big difference in terms of comfort in a small seat -- and soon I gathered my luggage and met the Clives rep.

Bad news. The Clives rep was there to take my money, but no driver. He kept calling on the cell and delaying me, and after about 45 minutes I started asking around for anyone driving to Negril. I've used Clives a lot, and I must say I was disappointed, but it all worked out. A Juta guy whose face reminded me of Kareem  Abdoul Jabbar gave me a lift, and away we went.

It was drizzling on off as we made our way past the strip and up the hill. I was VERY eager to check into Seastar Inn and to make my hellos. 

There is nothing better than that first day, when you have a stack of 100s and 50s and 20s, and you're ready for ANYTHING.

Ya mon. It's going to be a good one.

----------


## VVHT

Gerry, I'm very envious!! Enjoy your home away from home!

Very Very Happy Traveler

----------


## Vince

Sorry to hear about Clives.We used Ashton Pitt our last trip.~This trip will get better!!~Your in Ja.!!!!

----------


## kaycee

And its beginning! Ready to hear more! Clives has gotten a little slow, I waited an hour on a previous trip.

----------


## gerryg123

Garrett at Seastar Inn gave me the keys to his scooter and said to have fun. He rents it out ocassionally to guests, and it's a great deal because you have the power of Chris from Seastar's fairness if something bad happens. I filled up the tank at the same gas station near the rouhdabout with the same nice worker who still remembers the incident three trips ago when a teen on a motorcycle loosely threatened to "put a gun to my head and pull the trigger" if I didn't donate some gas to him (I shrugged him off, but I will always remember Bentley saying later: "If a Jamaican says he will do something, he WILL do it!"

This time, the coast was clear. In fact, it's a couple of days later now and I haven't had any hassles at all. Negril folks are SO nice.

I motored up to see Banton, a local bar keep who I've befriended through the years, and as usual Banton was in a great mood. Like a lot of business owners, he is really hurtin. But at least Banton has Keith, my friend from Philly who takes care of a lot of the rastas on the block. Keith is a former Wall Street Whiz kid who has retired here, and we have great fun together when we're on the island at the same time.

Keith emerged with a big smile. We've missed each the past couple of trips. It was my first day, like I said, so I didn't have much time, plus it started to rain pretty hard, so I quickly jumped on the motor scooter and headed back to Seastar Inn.

----------


## gerryg123

By the way, please keep Bentley in your prayers, as the great chef from Bentley's Crab house has been hospitalized with an undisclosed illness. 

Roundly considered among the best cooks in all of Negril, Bentley has closed the restaurant and taken down the sign -- just for the time being, I hope -- and his neighbors have said they think he is going to be OK. However, it is serious.

----------


## murph

(((bentley)))

----------


## Reggae Roy

Oh my. Thoughts and prayers go out to my good friend Bentley.

----------


## Lady Jane

Thinking of Bentley. And congrats on loosing weight.

----------


## two4today

Prayers for Bentley!  GG123 keep us posted here with any news please...2-4 out

----------


## kaycee

Keep us posted about Bentley. Prayers to him.

----------


## Mike_D

I am glad that Bentley is getting the care he needs, and my thoughts and prayers go out to him.

When we were in Negril last month, I talked to Lenbert and he told me about the situation.  It sounds like Bentley is in a better position now.

----------


## murph

say what??? Mike_D goes to Negril and we dont get a trip report? 

or did i just miss it?...

----------


## gerryg123

Well folks, I am on my fourth day, and I'm sorry for not updating, but don't worry, I am taking extensive notes, and eventually all will be revealed. I will say this: I am having more fun than EVER before, just feeling so at home in Negril.

It's Friday, just returned from spear-fishing and roadside jerk feast with the great Smokey Joe. Ya mon.

Check back soon.

----------


## STRIPER

Man time flies,hope it slows way down starting Monday :Smile:  soon come

----------


## M&G Montreal

So sorry we missed you by just a few days, GerryG!  Looking forward to  your posts.  Hopefully we will connect another trip early next year!

----------


## gerryg123

Had way too much fun today chillin' with Tattoo Charlie at Blue Hole at Roaring River. Been going at pretty hard all week, actually, and I am trying to will myself out of my nice, warm bed to attend the Saturday party.

----------


## groove16

gerryg123...thanks for the on site updates, and I can't wait for the full report....love your reports...keep chillin, my friend...

----------


## gerryg123

I was handed the keys to room 12, upstairs in the back. Technically, of the 19 rooms at Seastar, No. 12 is the most private. There is no reason for anyone ever to be walking near your door, there is a beautiful view from the balcony, and it's very quiet -- you can't even hear the music on a Saturday-night party.

Plus there is a high cathedral ceiling that rises probably 40 feet above, and most important of all the air conditioning works nice n cold. 

I made the usual re-connections with some of the staff members at Seastar like Barbara, Rochelle, Garrett, Samantha, Alvin, et al. Then my long-time cabbie/bodyguard Shayne came to visit, and he lent me a phone for the 10 days.

It was just getting dark when the rain hit again. I had been traveling for 24 hours or so with no sleep, so there were no first-night adventures. I slept like a baby in my big, beautiful bed, dreaming of snorkeling and spearfishing, of jerk chicken and beautiful Jamaicans, of Roaring River and rum punch, of laying on my inflatable green raft on the ocean and letting my troubles float away with the soft currents of the waves.

It will all come true over the ensuing days, and that's a good position to be in. Ya mon, it's going to be a fun trip filled with memories that will last a lifetime.

----------


## DConkle

Can't wait to hear!

----------


## justchuck

It's nice to see that you made it back to the island. Enjoy my friend!

----------


## Mike_D

> say what??? Mike_D goes to Negril and we dont get a trip report? 
> 
> or did i just miss it?...


LOL, murph! I have been slacking off. But, not to worry - I have a good batch of pictures from my June trip. Trip report soon come.

----------


## gerryg123

Strengthened with a full night's sleep, I woke up early on Wednesday ready for my first full day in Negril.

I had made arrangements with Famous Vincent for a spear-fishing -- it's my main activity every morning unless it's rainy for I overdo it the night before -- and we met at Seasplash, one of my fav hotels.

I guess I'm out of practice, cause not only was I missing a lot of shots, when I did get a fish, I cut my finger on his dorsal fin, and that was no fun at all. But it was still a great little trip, and it was nice to re-unite. I had talked to Pam at DeBars -- she is the beautiful expat wife of Eddie, the owner -- and she suggested bringing the fish and or lobster to DeBars to cook, so that's what I did.

But there no one was around at Debars, so Bobo, a local friend, took care of it for me and said he would put the three lobsters and about five fish in the fridge till later. Later I visited Banton, then motored to the Westender to visit Negril Bill, who suggested the Lionfish as a snack.

"It's an east coast fish, you can't get it in California, and you'd be helping the environment -- plus it tastes great," Bill told me.

I was sold. The Lionfish arrived a short time later, and I loved it. I knew I would be back daily to eat more Lionfish.

It was nice being at Westender, too, my home away from home away from home. I said hi to Alexis, the owner's daughter before motoring back to Seastar Inn.

----------


## groove16

I tried the lionfish on my last trip...very tasty...i'm following right along, bud..

----------


## gerryg123

Yeah, the fish is very soft n fluffy and light .... Of course, they put a lot of breading on it -- I have been ordering more and more well-cooked and crispy each time, and have also switched to ketchup as fav dipping sauce. This is the best I have eaten in a long time. Makes the trip that much more special. 

I'm back to real time now, but I have some wild adventures. Keep checkin' in folks, satisfaction guaranteed.

----------


## booger

> yeah, the fish is very soft n fluffy and light .... Of course, they put a lot of breading on it -- i have been ordering more and more well-cooked and crispy each time, and have also switched to ketchup as fav dipping sauce. This is the best i have eaten in a long time. Makes the trip that much more special. 
> 
> I'm back to real time now, but i have some wild adventures. Keep checkin' in folks, satisfaction guaranteed.



yawn......

----------


## Smokin Kevan

gerryg123... Good to see you in the spot you/I love!

Happy Travels,

BBB

----------


## nicollet

Wake me up when the real Gerryg123 arrives......

----------


## JandMinJA

After a week of reading during downtime at work (ok let's face it, my to-do list was on hold until I finished), I have read every word of the trail of ashes and am now current on the "final" chapter. Glad it's not really final. I've had my no memes where I thought it would be my last visit, but it never lasts long. GerryG, I've taken meticulous notes and can't wait until my reach so I can put those notes to good use. Thanks for all the laughs, the tears, the warm fuzzy feelings, and that love of Negril that is conveyed with every post. Would love an update on Bentley. He was at the top of my list for visits this reach until I got current and learned of his illness. I hope he's recovering. It breaks my heart to think I may not meet him after all. Looking forward to the next installment.

----------


## gerryg123

I jumped into the pool at Seastar Inn, closed my eyes and just kind of faded out the world. Then a familiar “ya mon” with an East Coast accent, and I looked up and there was Marko staring down at me as I floated along.

The legendary Negril aficionado popped in for a surprise visit with another friend, Mike from Memphis, with whom I formed an instant bond, as we would spend a lot of time together over the coming days. 

We made our hellos with plans to meet up at Roots later that night.

Meantime, I made the usual rounds, checking in at Rick’s Caf before rushing off to Debars to eat the lobster and fish with Bobo; the meal was supposed to be done at 630 p.m. after already being delayed a couple of times.

Well, for a moment I forgot I was in Negril – on “island time” – and it took a lot longer than expected to finally get the food cooked. But it was worth it. I did everything in my power to pin down an exact time when it would be ready, then I would make Eddie swear the time was correct, then I would call just before arriving or stop by, only to be delayed again. First it was lunch, then early dinner, than 6, then 6:30, then 7, then 7:30. Then 8, etc. But yes it did get done, finally.

I know the root of impatience supposedly is selfishness, but god I hate waiting for ANYthing, especially in Negril. I am always on the go-go-go, and that will never change. I work my tushy off in Los Angeles to be in Negril two to three times a year -- often putting in 18-hour days for weeks on end -- so when I do unwind, I really want to unwind. I don't  want any excuses from anyone, just want to be pampered and coddled and serviced with a smile, period.

Just keepin' it real. I approach these trip reports with a sense or pure honesty, and I know for sure such a practice does not always show me in the best light, but, as the great Charlie Tattoo would say, it is what it is.

Anyway, I shared the lobster platter with Bobo, a rare treat for the great carver whose shop is just up the road from Debars, and we had a great time, laughing and toasting and submerging chunks of lobster in butter as we savored every moment.

----------


## groove16

I'm with ya, bro, It is what it is....

----------


## DConkle

Ah and just like that, he's back.

----------


## murph

Coddle on gerryg!!!

----------


## gerryg123

My first full day in Negril.

It rained on and off through most of the evening on Wednesday, so I hosted a little private party in Room 12 at Seastar Inn, enjoying the company of friends while indulging in rum punch and other things Jamaicans like to do.

The rain helped wash all my troubles away. It's been a tough past six months, a hard stretch for me, and oh how I have missed Negril, my home away from home. The magnificent island in the Caribbean breaks my heart some times, but there is so much that keeps me coming back.

Soon the night was still. It was close to midnight when a few of us made our way to Roots cafe, where just as expected there was a big batch of jerk-chicken guys and party girls who met us at the entrance. Marko and Mike from Memphis were there, both with a drinky smile on their faces and beautiful girls on their arms. I bumped into lots of friends from the past including Rochelle and the utterly beautiful Nicky, whose almond eyes, light skin and cheerleader-type body make her look like a model from South Beach more than a tightly-dressed hopeful at a late-night club.

The music was blaring and there was no admission charge, and rightfully so because the streets are SO quiet with SO FEW tourists this month; in fact, many business like Hungry Lion have signs reading "closed for the summer" or are simply boarded up this time of year.

Nicky wanted a ride home. She wanted more of course, but me, I was in such a chill mood and so utterly relaxed -- and a little buzzed -- that I promised her a ride home and that's it. Like a perfect gentleman, I motored my way up the hill, as we laughed and reminisced together about times past. For now I had vowed to be a perfect gentleman, and that's just what I did.

Marko and I had chilled together for nearly an hour in front of Roots, just enjoying the hustle and bustle and trying to hail down a route taxi for another friend, who was trying to make it all the way home past Green Island.

At Roots, Nicky was all alone at the end of the night, caught in numbers crunch with about 100 girls and 50 guys at the club. Eventually, she asked for a ride home. I dropped Nicky off halfway up the hill, where she has an apartment just down the road from Seastar Inn, and gave her a little hug goodnight. I did not want a thing from anyone. I just wanted to be nice.

----------


## Lola

Nice Gerry, I enjoy your reports.  But don't name where locals stay.  Just like you had the driver rep block out your last name of the welcome sign photo for your own privacy.

----------


## gerryg123

I had the Mobay VIP rep block my name for HER protection, not mine, lol.

----------


## negril#1fan

you be nice and you end up getting nothing but scolded.....  Nice is good....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



First thing I do in Jamaica is score some Coke -- and some Cherry juice!



Here's a shot of a local gas station




Felt good to hit the beach again

----------


## captaind

Het G,

Look like you lost some weight....I think I found it

----------


## Jambarney

Yes, just what I needed to cure my Negril fix for now.

Gerry wicked mon, wicked good report, love your writing and love your on the ground videos, oh how I miss that "ya-mon". 

I hope you had/r having  an awesome trip.

Jamb

----------


## gerryg123

Thursday in Negril. Jungle night.

Good thing I didn't have spear-fishing quite so early at the usual 7 a.m., having pushed the starting time till 10 a.m. for a meetup with Vincent and Roger at Seasplash, as usual.

Nevertheless, I was up early. It's part of my routine that includes an afternoon nap, though on this reach I didn't nap much. I ran pretty much on adrenaline the whole time. 

Seastar Inn makes a nice breakfast every morning that's free, including a big glass of OJ, plus continental stuff like muffins, bagels, cereal with milk, coffee, that sort of thing. Sometimes we order a little somethin' extra like an egg and bacon to make a little breakfast sandwich. I did so this morning. 

Later I motored down the hill, enjoying the sights and sounds and smells. Past Rockhouse and BLue Castle on the left and No Limit Bar and then the school and Mi Yard on the right, through the Roundabout to Bourbon Beach.

Memphis Mike was in Room 9 upstairs, enjoying a great deal. Fifty per night with a 25 dollar food/drink credit every day. I flipped him some money in the beginning and kind of made Bourbon Beach my beach home, claiming so by leaving my greeen raft with one of the workers, Shagger ((I think that's the name), a cool Jamaican with a warm smile featuring gold teeth.

----------


## Lola

Wow you did take off some weight, lookin' great!!

----------


## gerryg123

So I'm sitting at Bourbon Beach, enjoying the ocean view and hangin' with Memphis Mike. Meantime, there are about eight locals at the bar, mixin' with the the two or three employees, and a couple of them get in a heated LOUD discussion, screaming in Patois back and forth enough so that you can hear 'em from probably 500 feet away.

There are guests at Bourbon Beach, but no one says a word to try to quiet the two down. They're not fighting, just arguing very loud, and the whole scene is NORMAL for Negril. At the Hilton in USA or the Marriott or Sheraton or Hyatt or Best Western or any place like that, the security guards would be rushing over, the employees or tourists (not sure who was arguing) would be told to be quiet immediately, and perhaps 911 would be called; there would be a written report. Here, it is NOTHING. One of the key differences between the USA and Jamaica -- that extreme level of tolerance needed to cope on the island.

The differences become less subtle the more time you spend in Negril, but even for long-time returnees like myself, some of the scenes can startle you when you first arrive.

I downed some coffee and jumped into the water, still early in the morning. It's best on the beach early before all the vendors and beggars arrive, though this week there aren't that many folks period because it's so quiet in Negril.

Clouds are rolling in. Dark clouds. One thing about Negril, it's VERY hard to predict the weather. You don't know if a storm is going to last a minute, an hour, a day, a week. Even the locals, with a feel for the sky after living here for decades, have no idea. They just shrug when I ask if they think it's going to rain for a short time or long time.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some shots from the countryside .....

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Hey gerryg, I dig the TR so far. I think one of the biggest reasons I fell in love with Jamrock and Negril in particular is the fact that it is considerably less PC (or should I say non-PC) than at home. I am the kind of person who sorta tells it like it is myself, and that can really rub some people the wrong way at times. (even my wife) So I can totally relate to what you were saying about the "little argument" you witnessed. You said it perfectly about the level of tolerance you notice when in Jamaica. To them....things like that are really no big deal, but back home you would NEVER see something like that go on for long. Keep it coming man! Respect! BS

----------


## Flipadelphia26

GerryG. One thing I always notice about your TRs is your ball caps.  I have seen several teams.  

What's the deal dude?  You just like the hats or are you a multifan?

----------


## gerryg123

I just like hats, especially for the sun.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video:

----------


## DConkle

What a nice thing to wake up to this morning! Missing Sea Splash and Negril so much. Thanks gerryg123,looking forward to more!!

----------


## Seveen

looking good gerry123!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Gerry. Is see some beach in front of treehouse that wasn't there last time

----------


## gerryg123

Sad news to report about Rambo, the XL-sized, utterly dependable security guard for Seastar Inn. He injured his knee cap in a motorcycle accident and has been off work for a bit while he recovers. Let's please hope he gets better fast!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Nice to see you back in Ja.

----------


## DConkle

Yes it is! And nice to see you too Rasta!!

----------


## yetta

Much love and good wishes sent to Rambo!  He is my very favorite security guard in Negril. Even if I stay somewhere other than SS...Rambo rocks! Really a great guy and guard...plus a smile that can light up a room. A real sweet, kind man...that I have no doubt, could take down anyone that messed with you. What a wonderful combo. 

Thanks for the reports Gerry G....I am so missing Negril right now. Gotta wait a while before me reach but soon come.

Anxious to hear more and see more pictures of your adventures.

----------


## gerryg123

By this point, I had sub sandwich supplies placed in strategic points in Negril on both the Beach and Cliffs to make things easier and to avoid being part of a future episode of Locked Abroad. I do believe Jamaica is the only country where its easy to do this, thanks to a ready supply-and-demand combined with my relatively easy knack for making friends.

At Seasplash, the clouds were getting darker, and just as I suspected my Negril phone rang. It was Famous Vincent announcing he could not pick me up quite yet because of the weather, and I understood. Thats why you should always get in as many activities as soon as possible on a tropical vacation because you never know what can happen with the clouds; you want to protect your 3k investment, right?

The rain started as I made my way up the hill. I stopped in to chat with Bobo, then it really started coming down, so I had to race back to Seastar Inn before gerryg123 got washed away. Its OK. I love the rain in Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



Nice day the beach



Where is Rasta Dave when you need him?



gerryg123's catch of the day (still on loan to Clarol)



I will ALWAYS be loyal to the Seastar Inn

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Good to see the beach in front of treehouse being replenished a little!

----------


## bjritz

Gerry, great to see you back in Negril. You look healthy, happy and are keeping it real. Thanks for the report. Looking forward to more adventures.

----------


## gerryg123

It was great sitting with Seastar Inn co-owner Francine and meeting the new baby daughter. She looks absolutely perfect! Francine was beaming. We sat and had a little meal together at Seastar Inn to catch up on all of Chris' misbehavior -- ha, just kidding for her hubby is a true saint!

Also, Seastar Inn worker Nicky just had a baby, too. It's like a nursery at Seastar Inn.

----------


## Maryann

You have lost a noticeable amount of weight, Gerry, and are looking good!  Someone mentioned that Bentley is ill; is that true?  Hope he is going to be okay.  Enjoying your trip report... again.

----------


## Rob

Bentley is ill and this is a private matter between him and his physician. To respect Bentley's privacy, the issue needs not to be discussed here, and should not be elsewhere. Somethings deserve the respect to be private matters.

But rest assured, he is receiving the medical treatment he needs.

----------


## Hussyband

We don't stay at seastar, but we eat there a lot, and go to the show.  I can understand Gerry's loyalty to the place.  Barbara actually remembered my wife's name a year later, and Chris treated is like we were the most important customers ever when I bought a couple bottles of jerk sauce to take home.  Gerry's descriptions of is place always make me smile.

----------


## jimnkim

Great report. I just got caught up after reading your 3 TR. Wish we were there.

----------


## M&G Montreal

Gerry - have just skimmed through your Trip Report ... will read it full later!  
Please let us know updates on Rambo.  We went to see him in the hospital in Sav, and he was very, very lucky!  For goodness sakes, lad!  Momma M says "GerryG!  You be careful on that scooter!  I will worry about you!"  Tell him we say hi and wish him a speedy recovery!  He's gonna be the only man-patient when that cast comes off!  I just know it!  Ladies, you know what I'm talkin' about!
Really!  
And, dude!  You look awesome!  You really do!  You look healthy and happy and fit.  That's a good thing!  Be proud of yourself!  Congratulations!  It's never easy, but it sure does feel good when it works ... and it takes work.  Felicitations, GerryG!  Enjoy your time!

----------


## DConkle

Got it Rob! Prayers for him! That's all...

----------


## gerryg123

I was all over the place today. I visited Negril Bill at Westender, where I had lion fish again and followed him around on errands – he has a scooter, too. We motored through the back roads to Out of Town Pastry, and I marveled at the scenery.

At one point, I remember thinking that every time I turn around, it looks like a scene from an oil painting. Negril Bill said it’s especially green after a rain.

Every time the rain would pick up a little bit, I would motor back to Seastar Inn. Then the sun would pop out again, and I would be off again, this time back to Bourbon Beach to chill with Memphis Mike and his assorted friends, mostly younger ladies.

Eventually the plan was to meet up at Seastar Inn at 11 p.m. and head out with Chris in the van, but the plans got mixed up, so we headed there with three of us in a car. I won’t name names because you know how Thursday nights can get in Negril, and this one was going to be a doozy.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video:

----------


## Tattoo

u r 2 kewl.And my very very good friend.  :Wink:

----------


## bjritz

Reminds me of a video game I used to play with my son. Nice spot out there, where were you?

----------


## Sam I Am

I thought the tree frogs that "chirped" at night were small?  That sucker is huge!

----------


## gerryg123

Yeah, he is a big one. This is near the Westender Inn hotel up the road past Rick's cafe, you make a right at the split ....

----------


## Bigger

That isn't a Tree Frog.  It is a Cane Toad.  I've seen them up in Red Ground big enough to swallow a rat!  In fact, they were introduced to Jamaica in 1844 to help control the rat population destroying the sugar cane crop.

----------


## gerryg123

After a pre-party at Seastar Inn, we made our way to the Jungle on Thursday night -- girls-free night -- and the place was popping. 

Here was the scene: a group of about 30 tourists, mostly male but some couples. A group of about 100 locals, mostly female but some couples. Plus a group of about 200 party girls, all girls, looking for fun fun fun after the sun sun sun.

You've got to be in the mood for this place if you're like me, and that's probably way a lot of expats and regulars only can handle it once every five or ten years or so. But me? i love it. I couldn't do it every night, or even twice in one trip, but two or three times a year, no problem mon.

This time, I didn't buy as many peeps drink like the crazy fool I've been in the past, but all the regulars were there, the ones I only know their first names. But I did indulge in quite a few rum punches myself, and after an hour or two, let's just say I was feelin' the vibe.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I should have the next two Thursdays covered,

----------


## Flipadelphia26

lol.  Next thursday is going to be a busy day.

Canoe, Burboun and Jungle?

----------


## Muck

GerryG mentioned there were some couples at the Jungle on Ladies Night.....Which made me wonder if there have been any problems when the men are receiving alot of attention from the party girls? Just curious as I've never been to the Jungle, let alone show up on a Ladies Night. I just wonder how my lovely wife of 18 years would handle a scene like that? I don't think she would be angry with me (as she knows I can be trusted) but I could see her get in the face of the other girls if she felt that were invading our "personal space".  :Big Grin:

----------


## billndonna

My wife and i danced with a group of girls last year at the Jungle,they were having fun and no problem at all!

----------


## gerryg123

Actually, there is a strong dose of respect for folks that are coupled-up, and that goes for everyone in Negril, even the gigilos.

----------


## Muck

> Actually, there is a strong dose of respect for folks that are coupled-up, and that goes for everyone in Negril, even the gigilos.


Good to hear...maybe we'll check it out during our next reach.

----------


## VVHT

Muck,

Before my divorce, my ex and I spent many nights out and about in Negril including the Jungle on Ladies night. Never had an issue at the Jungle, but one night at Alfred's one party girl wouldn't take no for an answer. Some other locals stepped in and told her to move on.

----------


## BostonBob

Hi Flip. You be sure to have a great time my friend. 

Muck your wife rules. Good for her.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Hi Flip. You be sure to have a great time my friend. 
> 
> Muck your wife rules. Good for her.




Hey, thanks a lot my friend.  good hearing from you!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some photos ....



Memphis Mike doin' his thing at Westender Inn



Sheldon, the great server at Westender Inn



Snorkeling on Bloody Bay



Charlie Tattoo and Barbara at Seastar Inn

----------


## pretty40

thanks for taking us on another trip with ya. looking good!!

----------


## gerryg123

Closing time. The end of the evening on a Thursday night at Jungle. We took the party to Room 12 at Seastar Inn, a few friends and locals in keeping with about the same boy-girl ratio as the club itself.

Most of us are a bit dazed and confused, and it was a little past 3 a.m. when one of the guests realized she might have left her cell phone in the car of a friend who had dropped us off at the front gate (but instead of joining the party, he had headed to Scrub a Dub.)

So now I can't find my phone either and the others either don't have a phone or have run out of minutes -- classy group, by the way -- so now I play tour manager and say, "OK, we'll all posse up and head to Scrub a Dub and find this guy. No problem, man." 

Plus, I thought my cell might be in there, too, though I could have sworn I brought it up. Also, I couldn't remember the number, so I couldn't call with my USA phone.

There are a bunch of us, and we head to the street and start walkin up the lane ... Not many cabbies around at 4 a.m. but sure enough, we find our way to Scrub to Dub.

Crazy scene at Scrub a Dub. 

_To be continued._

----------


## gerryg123

Meantime, some video:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Sheldon, great guy know him from the Negril Escape, every time I head out to Westender he isn't working, :Frown:  Maybe I will catch him this trip.

----------


## gerryg123

At Scrub a Dub, the scene was like something out of a Dionysian dream, as the drinks flowed, the music blared and a large group of beautiful Jamaican women were running around wearing just g-strings. 

The place has a bad rep with a supposed rough crowd but the vibe was good this morning, very peaceful. I barely remembered the face of the guy who drove us and hopefully je had at least one of the phones if not both. He was a tall, bald expat, and I thought I spotted him a couple of times but to no avail.

We gave up, but later I did find my phone  back in the room under some clothes -- I was out of it I didn't realize until later that I had called my American cell with it, so I did in fact have the number .... It rang a few feet away from where I was standing, and all I could do was laugh. I guess you just can't take things too seriously in this world, and that includes yourself.

I slept well.

----------


## STRIPER

Hmmm...beautiful Jamaican women in g strings ,now that's a picture worth painting  :Wink:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Sounds like Scrubadub alright, good to go on a night when they have the live sex show!  For real!

----------


## gerryg123

I slept well but could afford only a few hours because I was up early to go spear-fishing. A nice Aussie lady joined us to snorkel with Vincent as Roger and I did our thing. She was staying solo at Home Sweet Home and said it was nice.

In the ocean, I chased a couple of over-sized squid forever trying for a big score, but those guys are faster than they look. There are a lot interesting things under the sea, and that’s the REAL reason I travel to Jamaica so often; I just love it.

Everything we spear gets eaten. Usually, Roger takes the haul with him because he has a family with kids, but oh the lobsters, sometimes I can’t resist. 

On the way back, I stopped in for a quick road-side jerk snack with Smokey Joe, who has been there a long time and even has laminated business cards. I got a quarter chicken, said “no” to the bread (still on a health kick that began last January and has seen me lose like 60 pounds), and after a minor hassle about the conversion rate, I sat at a little table and enjoyed my hot meal that was as tasty as any entre you could find at any five-star restaurant in Los Angeles.

Charlie Tattoo is set to arrive today, and I’m looking forward to it. A little more than a year ago, we hung out together for nearly two weeks at Seastar Inn – he was in room 7, and I was in room 6 – and we formed a fast friendship. The West Virginian is a generous man on a permanent vacation, and he’s always the life of the party. And though Charlie often travels solo, this time he is with his fiance and another couple. I figure I’ll be the fifth wheel – though technically all male tourists can snap their fingers like Fonzie and have a beautiful local on their arm – but it will be OK.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some video of Bar B Barn ....

----------


## gerryg123

A lot of the stores and restaurants are only open part-time because it’s low season, so it took until today for me to find a bungee chord – part of my usual Negril routine so I can tie down stuff on my scooter.

It cost 625 J, which seemed like a lot, but at least I am pumping money into the economy.

I hung at Bourbon Beach with Memphis Mike and a party girl named Candy. Later, I met a nice Rasta guy who did not ask for a thing. He was riding a bike and lives on Seastar Lane. 

At Sunshine Plaza, I went to the store and bought punch, rum, candy and Red Stripe. An attendant had singled me out the first time I had visited the store a few days earlier, and he was right at my side when I came in again. I tipped him 500j. I am impressed with Negril locals who work and don’t simply beg for money or try to hustle stuff.

I bumped into Bobo and invited him to Seastar Inn for some beers, but he was a bit too busy and said he might meet me later. I went to Westender Inn and had my usual plate of lionfish. This time, I walked to the shore and dined in front of the ocean all by myself. It gave me time to think and reflect. There’s a wedding tonight at Catcha Falling Star, and some of the attendees are staying at Seastar Inn. I might pop in.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics ....




Nice plate of sweet n sour chicken at Chicken Lavish





Hangin near the shore in Negril





The legendary Nicky ....

----------


## kaycee

Food looks great!

----------


## gerryg123

Memphis Mike needed a break from Bourbon Beach, so we met up at Xtabi for dinner. 

When I rolled in to Seastar Inn, a familar voice called out: "gerryg123"! It was my old friend Charlie Tattoo. We had missed each other the past few reaches but have kept in touch through the months -- one of the great things about negril.com -- and Tattoo was hangin with a new girlfriend and another couple, all from Columbia.

If you know Charlie and if you know me, we are combustible.The party has officially begun.

----------


## gerryg123

After a long night of partying on Friday, I woke up to a beautiful day on Saturday just in time to go spear-fishing. This time, Mike from Memphis came with me. I picked him up on the scooter in front of Seasplash (missed him at first and had to turn around, I was too focused), and I was surprised that Mike got the hang of it pretty good. He didn’t quite catch anything, but he was close.

I filled up with gas, met Charlie and few other yardies for breakfeast at Sea Star Inn, and then decided to round up a little posse to head to Roaring River and Blue Hole. Percy, Charlie’s private driver/errand person, drove us. We made a right at the roundabout, up the hill through Sav La Mar, and soon enough we were close to Roaring River. I called my old friend, Robert, who would guide through the hustlers to the Blue Hole – NOT to be confused with the blue hole at Brighton, which is a joke in comparison.

There is a little road that leads up to the Blue Hole in Roaring River, kind of a tough drive but oh so worth it. The place was spectacular and has been built up with better steps. The Indian lady that used to run the place is no longer around. We all jumped in the water and had a blast.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics from Roaring River ...



Roaring River. Come out and play




Percy at Roaring River. He is among the best drivers I've ever met. Great guy.




Welcome to the Jungle. We got fun and games.

----------


## TizzyATX

Dang Gerry...thinkin maybe it's time to go shopping for new shirts!  Stoked to see you looking and feelin good!  Enjoying this report as always and wishin I was there.  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> glad you made it home safely...
> 
> L.C.


Don't give away the ending lol .... I will come meet you in Negril, let's get the dates solid. Greatest place on Earth.

----------


## gerryg123

The water is incredible when you take a cold plunge into the blue hole, a natural spring that's a so blue you would you fell into the eyes of Paul Newman himself. 

What an exhilirating thrill. We jumped in and out and swam around. Then Charlie's girl got stung by a bee, and Robert came to the rescue with some natural ointment mixed from three different plants. 

We spent a few hours then made our way back to Negril. We had stopped at Juicy J in Sav beforehand -- they were out of most of the items but they had was good. There was a big party at Seastar Inn that night, so we didn't want to overdo. I wanted to get some rest before the show.

----------


## kim&betty

Percy is much more than a driver, he is a fine man with a wonderful family. He owns Percy's Retreat near Logwood. A beautiful yard with delicious food prepared by his wife, an awesome tiki bar built over the creek that meanders through the property to the cane fields beyond. His lovely daughter serves some tasty drinks for sure. We enjoyed the company and had a very memorable day. His likkle son is a very bright boy. I think SeaStar still advertises tours for/with him.

----------


## pretty40

Percy's Retreat is very relaxing. Gotta go there again...

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Awesome, my brotha! 60 pounds is simply awesome!

 Pretty40, it's only been 3 months, but it feels like forever!!!!

Happy Travels...

Skb

----------


## kaycee

That water looks refreshing!

----------


## Marko

didn't even recognize Gerry this summer as he lost a ton of weight since this winter..........
he certainly is a lean mean fighting machine these days...lookie out for Gerry G
it was fun seeing you Gerry and just wish wi could have spent more time hanging........
it was mi fault as mi get caught up in the day to day runnnings in Negril.......
just tuff to get off da lane.....between the snorkeling and daily chit.......
think you saw mi out the only night mi made it out all summer....outside of Roots Bamboo.....lol
hey Mike had a blast with you and him sold on renting a scooter when him returns.......
see ya next time mi friend...........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

I am quite enjoying myself at Seastar Inn. I just feel so at home here. Chris said I could invite Famous Vincent as my guest for the Seastar show. When I told Chris it would be complimentary, Chris smiled and said: "So you mean Vincent would be MY guest really?" The great hotel owner took another moment and said Vincent is welcome anytime.

It was nice seeing Knoxley again. I really like that guy. He plays keys in the band and sets up to the right of the stage, near the couch area that Charlie has cardoned off as his special VIP area.   I explained to Knoxley that with his amazing talent combined with his ability to learn songs without music -- plus his young, good looks -- that he could be a star in the Los Angeles music scene. I think I might have even thrown out the word "millionaire," but I meant it. Steven West, too. If the masses ever got ahold of that guy, he would be a big star, I have no doubt about that. But there is only one Bob Marley, and Jamaica is a lot further from the real music industry than a short plane trip from Miami.

God I wish I owned a record company. I would only take fifty percent and would be able to pay for every trip I ever took to Negril times 10.

in some ways it's sad that artists this talented can't reach more people. We can cherish the fact we can enjoy them all to ourselves, and I'm just privilaged every time I see Steven West and the others perform. They're always great. The drummers are good, too. I liked 'em better with Francine in the band, but hey I am biased.

----------


## booger

> I am quite enjoying myself at Seastar Inn. I just feel so at home here. Chris said I could invite Famous Vincent as my guest for the Seastar show. When I told Chris it would be complimentary, Chris smiled and said: "So you mean Vincent would be MY guest really?" The great hotel owner took another moment and said Vincent is welcome anytime.
> 
> It was nice seeing Knoxley again. I really like that guy. He plays keys in the band and sets up to the right of the stage, near the couch area that Charlie has cardoned off as his special VIP area.   I explained to Knoxley that with his amazing talent combined with his ability to learn songs without music -- plus his young, good looks -- that he could be a star in the Los Angeles music scene. I think I might have even thrown out the word "millionaire," but I meant it. Steven West, too. If the masses ever got ahold of that guy, he would be a big star, I have no doubt about that. But there is only one Bob Marley, and Jamaica is a lot further from the real music industry than a short plane trip from Miami.
> 
> God I wish I owned a record company. I would only take fifty percent and would be able to pay for every trip I ever took to Negril times 10.
> 
> in some ways it's sad that artists this talented can't reach more people. We can cherish the fact we can enjoy them all to ourselves, and I'm just privilaged every time I see Steven West and the others perform. They're always great. The drummers are good, too. I liked 'em better with Francine in the band, but hey I am biased.



Great update Gerry. This post shows some of the big heart that you have, a rarity my friend in our neck of the woods. And I do have to agree about Steven West, the man plays with such passion. Add Sasanya(sp) to the mix with a dash of Fernando and you have a quality show on a consistent basis, like no other.

----------


## gerryg123

It’s Sunday in a Negril,  a perfect day, and I took extensive notes.

It was just me and Roger doing spear-fishing this morning, and I finally convinced him to a take us to a farther reef that no one ever goes to, and there were a lot of big fish and tons of lobster. I had so many lobsters and fish that I did not know what to do with them all. I gave two lobsters and some moon fish to Clarol at Seastar Inn because she asked – plus I run her ragged with all my little requests and complaints, so it’s only fair. 

Beforehand, I hit the small soup stand next to Whistling Bird, the place is great – but no more chicken or meat; even the small-time operations are hurtin’ in  the summer. There are hardly any tourists at all. I would go to Seasplash a total of nine times through the days – albeit usually in the mornings – and I never saw one single tourist there the whole time. Or next  door. Or the next  next door.

Of all the times I jumped on the boat or later got off the boat in front of the far side of the beach (far from Cliffs), I don’t think I ever saw another tourist anywhere near me – except at Bourbon Beach when Vincent picked me up and then Memphis Mike had to hurry and fetch my keys that I left on the bar.

Later, Memphis Mike and a Newbie from Canada and I all hung out at Westender Inn again, munching on Lionfish. I swam in the pool at Seastar Inn, chilled in the room for a bit and after countless subs decided I wanted pizza and that only Angelas from Bar B Barn would do. 

I called at the appropriate time but the chef had yet to arrive. Then I called again, still not there, but made a deal for them to call me back when the chef got there – which they did. I was set to order a pizza to be picked up and was wondering the difference in price between a medium and a large. Simple enough, right, considering it’s their signature dish? It took quite a bit of going back and forth for them to figure this out – it’s Jamaica, of course, so I did not even blink – and when it was all settled I said: “Ya mon, do it up and please trust me, I will be there, and PLEASE don’t make me wait an hour once I arrive.” 

They said no problem, and thumbs up, they came through.

I arrived at Bar B Barn, one of fav beach hotels (I have stayed there three or four times through the  years), and the old security guard, Michael, was there back at his old post. When I had first met him years earlier, Negril was so safe in those days  that when I checked in (first ever non AI experience, first ever solo), I didn’t bother with the lock for the safe when Mike escorted me into the room, and he said: “Don’t worry about it. You don’t even need it.” And he was right. Nothing was ever touched. Just a great vibe with lots of returning guests. 

The pizza was ready, and when I opened the box it was like that scene from Pulp Fiction with the mystery suitcase: The Pizza was like it came from the Gods. I am a pizza aficionado, and it’s hard to find good pizza in Negril to a Brooklyn-Chicago degree, but this was it. 

But don’t just take my word for it. I have video for later.

----------


## Seveen

thumbs up! good report . . .

----------


## Hussyband

Gerry's trip reports are properly done.  Some of the best on board in my opinion.  Truthful, with just enough reflections and silliness to make them entertaining.

----------


## gerryg123

Later in the day, I hung with Charlie at the Seastar pool, then there was a blackout in Negril for those who did not have their own generator, including Bourbon Beach – bad news because the place was hosting a party with live music that night. Eventually, they got the power back.

At Seastar Inn, Rob and Lisa showed up to watch TV because Sonia was singing in a talent contest that was kind of Jamaica’s version of “American Idol.” The folks at Seastar were having problems making the telecast work from the Net onto the TVs, and apparently Seastar worker Garrett saved the day by finding the right plug-in chord.

I also went to Sunshine plaza and bought a bottle opener for the bar to replace the one I had borrowed and lost; I later found it, so I guess I have an official Seastar Inn opener. Who knows? It might have opened a Stripe for Luciano back in the day.

I also bought some special cake, and the rest of the night is a haze.

----------


## billndonna

Keep it coming gerryg,loving this report,living the cliffs through you!

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some exclusive video of Bar B Barn pizza from Angelas:

----------


## DConkle

We missed the tasting part! Enjoying your report,glad you are back!

----------


## Hussyband

And above is my absolute favorite part of Gerry's trip reports.  The "exclusive" videos. Cracks me up every time.  Donkey Pony is far and away my favorite, but all of them are great.  Gerryg123' ya mon   Makes my day sometimes, and that is truth.

----------


## Beebeluv

> Great update Gerry. This post shows some of the big heart that you have, a rarity my friend in our neck of the woods. And I do have to agree about Steven West, the man plays with such passion. Add Sasanya(sp) to the mix with a dash of Fernando and you have a quality show on a consistent basis, like no other.


You know it really *IS* rare in "Our" neck of the woods and I think that is a partial reason I love negril soo much... here in cali we have soo much and people are soo greedy and unhappy... But when you go to negril and you see these beautiful people stuggling to put food on the table for their family but they are nice and happy to just be alive ... It is truly inspirational and touches my heart... Thank You Jamaica!

----------


## gerryg123

> My absolute favorite part of Gerry's trip reports (are) the "exclusive" videos. Cracks me up every time.  Donkey Pony is far and away my favorite, but all of them are great.  Gerryg123' ya mon   Makes my day sometimes, and that is truth.


I appreciate that. In your honor, a Sunday special extra video, this time at a little convenience story across from Bar B Barn, as I try to re-up on Cell minutes. The storekeep said I could video her face only if I first paid her extra money, so thus the clip is from the neck down ....

----------


## pretty40

Angela's pizza rocks and so does Michael. We call him our own "Mr Roarke"!!

----------


## gerryg123

The morning started at breakfast, where Charlie and I both had a minor disagreement with Barbara about the way eggs should be cooked. 

A rasta-style tourist from Massachusetts is visiting Seastar Inn, and we all had a great discussion about Bob Marley and all things Jamaica. Charlie has a Marley tattoo on his arm, and it’s a great convo-starter.

Charlie and I have been spending a lot of time together, but we split up today, as I went spear-fishing and he and a few others went on a catamaran cruise. 

Several others were on the boat today with Famous Vincent including an Indian family; all nice folks.

Later I hung at Bourbon Beach with Memphis Mike and Nicky, an old fling. A local who lives nearby is a good spear-fisher, too, and I told him to bring all the lobsters to Seastar Inn, and he showed up with six of them. I had the cook make them for me, requesting that the take all the meat from the tails and mix it with spaghetti and marinara sauce; oh what a treat, that platter lasted me for three days. 

I bought phone minutes, visiting the peanut man (always a tradition) and, as usual, spent a good deal of time fending off the beggars and hookers and dealers and hustlers that are always part of the Negril landscape. It’s just something you deal with. I hate it, but it’s worth it to be on the island.

Later, a visitor from the USA had some California chronic that he smuggled in – risky but ingenious, he simply grinded up a nice little batch and fitted it in his money clip with rubber bands around both sides through the x-ray machines. He shared a bit, and it was the highlight of the whole trip!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

He smuggled weed to Jamaica.  I can not imagine feeling any dumber or looking any dumber if one were to get caught doing that. What would you tell your friends?

----------


## goldilocks

It wasn't me!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

California Dreamin! ...Ahhhhh!!! Feeling re-energized...

Nobody does it like Slim GerryG123...Heyyyyy!

Happy Travels,

Skb...

----------


## booger

> He smuggled weed to Jamaica.  I can not imagine feeling any dumber or looking any dumber if one were to get caught doing that. What would you tell your friends?


Or your employer, unless U are self employed, jobless, or retired. 

TSA is more worried about security, while customs is looking for the contraband. And if he took off from Cali you can fly within the state if you are an MMJ patient. International is a completely different story, however it's still the same TSA. 

Not one to judge, but man that was stupid. Who wants to get locked up in Jamaica?

----------


## booger

> Or your employer, unless U are self employed, jobless, or retired. 
> 
> TSA is more worried about security, while customs is looking for the contraband. And if he took off from Cali you can fly within the state if you are an MMJ patient. International is a completely different story, however it's still the same TSA. 
> 
> Not one to judge, but man that was stupid. Who wants to get locked up in Jamaica?


My apologies MC for the hijack. Loved the last update and am really looking forward to the rest.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yeah. My bad too. Just jumped out at me.

----------


## gerryg123

It was fun convincing Memphis Mike to rent a scooter with me. I told him I would take care of everything and that he wouldn't have to put down a deposit or a credit card, just his good name and passport info.

It was harder than I thought. I guess if you're like me and you pay up front for the whole trip, they will take a risk on you. But for one day rental, it's tougher. Let's face it -- what a $100 deposit is really for is to MAKE SURE YOU RETURN THE SCOOTER, as opposed to leaving it at your hotel or wherever. I have never done this but a couple of times through the years, the Scooter guy forewarned me about please don't do it.

But we did find a great scooter for Memphis Mike, who is athletic but was very shaky at first. After a mile or two, he was keeping up, and soon we went to go get gas at Shell (cause his was empty) -- and that's a daunting task, going up the hill and trying to make a right against traffic. But we pulled it off. 

We went to Westender Inn again -- no Leslie Chow sighting -- and drove all through the hills chasing each other full speed. It was fun. It is quite thrilling to speed through those back hills against the green scenery with the birds flying and cows trotting away and the goats and the vultures that remind you to be safe. All that stuff is fun stuff.

But the sad truth was I knew I was leaving in a few days, back to the real world, back to reality. I can't help it, I get in count-down mode. Four nights left. Three nights left. Two nights left. Oh my god.

----------


## tfw73

I hate that feeling...the dread of knowing it is almost time to go home!

----------


## Seveen

do you think TSA (or whomever) is looking for people bringing weed INTO Jamaica --- joke man!

it's a treat for the Jamaicans to smoke a different sub

and I don't have to run down the street looking for subs soon as I hit town --- the trade rate is equal :-)

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



Cool locals riding a motor bike



Near Sav ...



The beautiful Negril ocean



Mom and daughter



Hangin with Memphis Mike

----------


## billndonna

Keep them coming GerryG,thought you got lost in all the LC drama,love the reports dude!!

----------


## mokatee

GerryG looking great! I'm enjoying the ride, fellow Californian  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



Famous Vincent boat near roundabout behind Burger King




The great bartender at Bourbon Beach




The peanut man, a hard-working man in Negril



Great view at the beach(!)

----------


## Flipadelphia26

We call that "Bourbon Booty"

----------


## poolguywindsor

Speaking of Bourbon Booty!

----------


## STRIPER

Dayam! One size fits all!

----------


## Peregrine

gerryg123

Finally read the whole TR, love the way you put yourself out there, very open and honest. Negril is theraputic, kudos for adding it in to the healing process regarding your dad.

----------


## jenb

so glad i tackled your TR. makes me feel like i'm there. congrats on the significant weight loss, i'm in the process of dropping a few too. keep it up, we'll get there, ya mon?

----------


## sunray

Gerry G, tell us about the donkey ponies again.  It's my favorite.

----------


## gerryg123

Get ready for TRAIL OF ASHES -- THE EPILOGUE! .... I have just pushed the button, see you pon the rock for two weeks beginning on Dec. 31, just in time for Luciano. ya mon, ya mon, ya mon.

----------


## captaind

Hey Man,

I'll be at Seastar for five nights starting the 5th. Let's have a drink.

You're invited to the yard too.

Cap

----------


## justchuck

See you soon!

----------


## kaycee

Yay!! Ready to hear of your tales!! :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

I got the fever on this one. I was innocently popping up numbers on matrix, just checking for a good flight as I do all year long, and to my shock there was a 550 dollar flight from California with just a nine-hour duration that popped up, and just like that I pushed the button.

Based on my considerable experience, I would say that airfare deal is about 35 percent off for booking within 11 days for Christmas week/New Years. Usually the ones with shortest durations are close to a grand this time of year.

I only have nine days, barely enough time to have some official gerryg123 rafts shipped to me (they're hard to find in stores in winter), and then I will rush-order another spear gun this morning.

I guess I saw Tizzy and Booger and Brasi all booking trips, and I got caught up. I don't like to be away from Negril more than six months at a time. I feel like I'm missing something.

Already confirmed my scooter. Garrett from Seastar Inn has been care-taking my helmet from last time. 

I called Marko, who is in Negril now, and it will be great to reunite with the legendary tourist from the east coast. 

Working on my airport transpo and arrival service.

This could be the last reach for a really long time. I plan to do it big.

----------


## Lady Jane

Sounds great Gerry. So glad you pushed that button. I just got back last night, very late but the beach is starting to pick up now. Ran into Booger, his wife, his mom and daughter as well as Tizzy and her kids at Nirvana. I knew them from pics on here, they didn't know who I was. We had an awesome time drinking some Red Stripes etc. Great folks

----------


## booger

> Sounds great Gerry. So glad you pushed that button. I just got back last night, very late but the beach is starting to pick up now. Ran into Booger, his wife, his mom and daughter as well as Tizzy and her kids at Nirvana. I knew them from pics on here, they didn't know who I was. We had an awesome time drinking some Red Stripes etc. Great folks


You're sweet Lady Jane, and understand the pleasure was mine. 

MC,
 make sure you check out Las Vegas. Curious to hear your take on it.

----------


## newfiegirl59

GerryG awesome report just finished I hope to meet you @ SS we will be at the Luciano show as well and probably a few times during our reach. we where at SS first week of nov 2012 and my daughter was hanging out with Tattoo Charlie and his fianc at the time. I want to say you look familiar maybe we already met.

----------


## gerryg123

Official Negril packing list:

CLOTHES

Five bathing suits
Four shorts
10 t-shirts
Five button-down shirts
Socks/underwear
Three baseball-style hats
Light windbreaker jacket
Tennis shoes, sandals, slip-ons
Fanny pack (I am SUCH a tourist)
light backpack

ELECTRONICS

Cell phone w charger
Alternate cell w charger
Lap top w charger
Alternate lap top w charger

PAPERWORK

Passport/ID
Money
credit cards
Copy of passport
Business cards

SUNDRY ITEMS

Toothbrush/paste
Shampoo/conditioner
Baby powder
Ten chapsticks
Three sunblock bottles
Misc. bathroom products
comb

SUPPLIES

Spear gun
Zip-lock baggies
Sunglasses
Two scissors
20 lighters
Paper plates
Fruit roll-up snacks
Book (Jackie Collins)
Two pads/10 pens
Flashlight
Tin foil
Two big pool towels including my lucky RIU towel

----------


## STRIPER

You forgot shaving cream!

----------


## gerryg123

Good memory. That's covered in the "miscellaneous bathroom items." .... Just talked to Percy and told him I want him to be my personal valet just like he does for Charlie. He just hangs at Seastar Inn for Charlie for when the West Virginian tourist wants to go somewhere, and Percy is the BEST I'VE EVER seen at fending off beggars and hustlers. That right there is worth $50 per day.

----------


## booger

> Good memory. That's covered in the "miscellaneous bathroom items." .... Just talked to Percy and told him I want him to be my personal valet just like he does for Charlie. He just hangs at Seastar Inn for Charlie for when the West Virginian tourist wants to go somewhere, and Percy is the BEST I'VE EVER seen at fending off beggars and hustlers. That right there is worth $50 per day.


Percy is a good man...... Only saw him briefly this past trip, at Seastar of course.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

When is you exit from the island? We get in on the 14th

----------


## Mike_D

> This could be the last reach for a really long time. I plan to do it big.


Yeah right. I'm sure we will log-in next year to find the "TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR - The Appendix".

Have fun, MC! I am looking forward to reading about your adventures.

----------


## gerryg123

Weather report says it will 85 degrees when I land in Jamaica. Ya mon.

----------


## gerryg123

I'm inside seven days now, but my mind is already in Negril. It's all I am thinking about right now. Never before have i started packing so early, but I already have some items in a suitcase. 

I set up my transpo and arrival service, and I've been talking to a bunch of Negril friends like Shayne and Marko and Famous Vincent and a few others -- most of whom want me to bring them something from Los Angeles. 

My bad for tellin folks in advance. Next time, I will just drop in and surprise everyone, ha ha.

There are a few little things I need to buy for the trip. My mission when I wake up every morning from now on is, what can I do to prepare for Negril?

I will be at Luciano on New Years Eve and can't wait to see everyone.

----------


## gerryg123

Found this little beauty in the bottom of a drawer while packing for Negril.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

" . . . last trip for a long time . . ."
WTF?
Say it ain't so Gerry.

----------


## gerryg123

By the way, I hereby openly invite Popcaan to hang out with me anytime in Negril. And his bikini girls from his videos are welcome, too.

----------


## gerryg123

Well, it's that time again. Here I go to Negril. Getting ready to board the plane. I plan on REALLY doing it up this time. I am not responsible for any behavior that happens after midnight. See you pon the Rock.

Mi soon come.

----------


## kaycee

*pulls up chair* I'm ready!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rennie69

The hat explains the "behaviour after midnight quote" 123! Look forward to your pictures and report over the next while.

----------


## Lady Jane

Safe travels Gerry.Looking forward to some good reading

----------


## Jambarney

Gerry travel quick but safe, really enjoy your sense of humor and your videos.

Hope you have a blast on your trip and hoping we are graced with some on-site intel and updates of your exploits.

Take care,

Jamb

----------


## M&G Montreal

Have a good flight, GerryG!  Safe travels and fun holiday!  I guess this trip means we won't see you in Feb?  Sad about that.  Say hi to all and happy landings1

----------


## kim in socal

Curious about what flight option you take out of LA as everything lately I find sucks...
Loved the red eye with the Charlotte stop but $900+...can't do it!

----------


## Sam I Am

Kim - look at American connecting through MIA or DFW (redeye).  I live in AZ, but that has been cheapest for me now.  I used to do the flight through Charlotte but those prices have increased lately.

----------


## booger

> Curious about what flight option you take out of LA as everything lately I find sucks...
> Loved the red eye with the Charlotte stop but $900+...can't do it!


American is the only non red eye flight as of late, and the cheapest too. US Airways has jacked their prices way up, and United has reduced their flights. I'm almost certain that the MC is on American. 

Have fun my friend.......

----------


## STRIPER

Avoid Miami if at all possible,we went through there once on the way to jamaica and I swore to Jah never again!

----------


## gerryg123

Got a really good flight through Atlanta on Delta, only 550 which is quite surprising this time of the year. 

I'm sitting at Seastar Inn with Marko. I'm having an amazing time but already found some trouble on the strip. Stay tuned.

----------


## Chickster

How was the spaghetti

----------


## gerryg123

After flying through the night with a layover in-between, I was a bit wiped out by the time we readied to land at Sangster Airport in Montego Bay, and when I took a glimpse of the beatiful ocean -- that FIRST glimpse -- I was re-invigorated.

I did the VIP Mobay package, and a nice guy with a sign was waiting for me. The airport was not crowded. The service will be more worth it on the way back, when you can chill for a bit in the VIP room.

Clives guy was waiting for us. It was me and a nice young couple from New York City. By the time we hit Green River, we were all great friends. It was their first trip, and I got 'em all pumped up.

They're staying at Samsara. Rookie mistake IMHO, but I am sure they will enjoy it. I called Marko on the way there. The legendary tourist from the East Coast is a good friend, and the plan was to loan me a cell phone.

By the time we hit the RIUs, I was ready ready ready.

Will update soon. Stay tuned.

PS: Chickster, the spaghetti was spectacular. Food from Seastar Inn is the nectar of the god. Ya mon, ya mon, ya mon.

----------


## Vince

Thanks mon,for keeping us updated!!-let's get this party started!!!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

It was New Years Eve. For this first night, I was scheduled to stay at Pure Garden, then switch to Seastar Inn. For an extra ten dollars, I made a deal with the Clives driver to let me check in real fast to Pure Negril, then tote me up to Seastar Inn, where my scooter was waiting.

It was nice to see everyone. I love coming back after I've been gone a bit and seeing all the smiling faces. The Seastar Inn employess are a really nice group, and you tell that they all love their job.

Chris said he had a room for me, but it was too late. I was going to take it anyway and just stay in two places, but since Luciano canceled, it was a good idea to take it easy despite it being the biggest party day of year.

----------


## suzengrace

re: LA flights....American been the cheapest (last two reaches around $550.) -and I never had a problem in MIA or DFW airports-I just hate getting in at 8pm at nigth when its dark and the day almost over-rather do those US airwasy red-eye and get in before noon (not waste  day traveling)...Yeah, US  has been nsane with their rates....check out American and United...

Shout-out to my fellow Angeleno   ..... Hello  Gerry !!!!!

----------


## Celinda

Two of our favorite things Grand Funk Railroad who we have seen in concert many times and even 
hung out with a few time they are great to their fans. And Negril our fav vacation spot!

----------


## gerryg123

I reunited with Bentley, the great chef with whom I' ve enjoyed many meals in the past, though he has been battling some health problems, so he is not up and running as usual.

But he was in good spirits, and Bentley is trying to bring the business back. He hugged me like a brother, and we caught up on things. He is skinny now, but he seemed happy. He has had his ups and downs through the years -- big time -- and Bentley will always have a special place in my heart. He is big on sauces and large portions, and so am I. It's a natural bond. And his tales of early Negril put him in class by himself, especially the way he tells them. He is just a fun guy to hang out with.

Check-in at Pure Garden went well. I had talked to Carie-ann beforehand to confirm my reservation, and by the time I arrived the place was soldout. There is a good vibe there, very quiet and safe-feeling with security upfront. I had an upstairs room w cold AC -- same kind as Seastar Inn, nice AC -- and after giving the doorman/security guy 500j to help tote my luggage and kind of set my ground, it later occured to me that he never fulfilled his promise to bring towels. So I had no towels and no blanket, either, just a sheet on a sheet, but I managed OK.

The hot water and shower pressure worked well -- that's an automatic bonus in my book if you know Negril -- but there was no in-room safe, and that put me in a quandry. Do I trust the office safe? Will someone maybe steal my money and stuff if I leave it in the room? Or should I just bite the bullet and carry ALL my cash and cell phones and credit cards and bank cards ON ME until I get to Seastar Inn, where I know I will be secure?

----------


## beachballler

GerryG -- Memphis Mike here- miss you my Brother!! Hold it down and have a Blast! Glad to hear that you saw Bentley, I've been worried about him.....Marko is busy???  Seastar will fit you right once again.....good luck with your spearfishing...take care

----------


## kaycee

Pure gardens is pretty nice. It took awhile for them to clean a room for me and to get towels. But the pool and grounds are nice. Its very quiet too. Im happy to hear you reunited with Bentley and he is doing much better.

----------


## gerryg123

Oh, and one more thing: If you're considering coming to Negril, of cashing in your chips and sailing into the sunset, of just going for it with passion no matter how practical or how much it costs, then DO IT. Negril is incredible. I am having an incredible time. This feels much more like home than Los Angeles. Except for one big mishap which we will get into, I am absolutely thrilled to be here. 

In real time, I'm heading out the Catcha Falling Star in just a few minutes for a grand farewell well meal for Chickster, who leaves tomorrow. Great guy.

----------


## walleyed99

Sadly I will not make it to the rock to share a Red stripe or Rum punch with you! When I heard you were going for another reach I had hoped to finally meet up for a drink and to hear some of your stories. Alas, I will have to wait for the TR  as we do not depart the great white north for another 12 days, and my first 7 will be spent at an AI in Mo bay ( have to make the missus happy)  :Smile:  . Have a great time GerryG I will be awaiting the TR!!


Respect
W99

----------


## booger

> Sadly I will not make it to the rock to share a Red stripe or Rum punch with you! When I heard you were going for another reach I had hoped to finally meet up for a drink and to hear some of your stories. Alas, I will have to wait for the TR  as we do not depart the great white north for another 12 days, and my first 7 will be spent at an AI in Mo bay ( have to make the missus happy)  . Have a great time GerryG I will be awaiting the TR!!
> 
> 
> Respect
> W99



Maybe he'll extend........

----------


## saeyedoc

Gerry, cool running into you last night at Catcha. Amazing how our brains work, as soon as I spotted you I thought "trail of ashes", even though we've never met before. 
Great times!

----------


## gerryg123

I had been up all night flying in, so I didn’t make it to New Years midnight. I did see the celebration in Europe on the TV in the room, and that was good enough for me. But a part of me was really excited to be in Negril, so it was no surprise that I woke early, as it was still dark outside.

At about 5 a.m., I thought it might be fun to jump on the motor scooter and drive around the strip, as Marko told me they’d be going ‘till dawn at The Corner Bar party and at another party on the beach. There were a few stragglers left when I strapped on my chinstrap and summoned the Pure Garden security guard to open the gate for me, as I putt-putted my way through.

There were a few jerk-chicken guys still left, but for me it was before breakfast time, as I was just waking up as everyone else was all partied out from hours of drinking. Didn’t see many tourists, mostly locals.

And then it happened.

A couple of local guys with bad intentions together on a motorcyle got a bead on me, and cruised up side by side with me as I was motoring along. They said "what's up mon?" and I think I said something like “happy new year,” and then suddenly the driver reached across and was grabbing at my pocket as we’re traveling along at 30 mph.

I freaked.

----------


## Crusher

Oh geez. This isn't going to end well for someone involved in this story.

----------


## Chickster

Hey Gerry thanks for the good time lastnight and the Martini Bandit says hello. Just sitting in the Mobay lounge having a departing Vodka and orange...air  transat just upgraded us to the Club seats looking forward to being pampered

----------


## bjritz

> And then it happened.
> 
> A couple of local guys with bad intentions together on a motorcyle got a bead on me, and cruised up side by side with me as I was motoring along. They said "what's up mon?" and I think I said something like “happy new year,” and then suddenly the driver reached across and was grabbing at my pocket as we’re traveling along at 30 mph.
> 
> I freaked.


King of Cliff Hanging!
We are on pins and needles here Ger...123 more.

----------


## murph

*Lord a mercy!*

----------


## Mike_D

Don't leave us hanging MC! This sounds more exciting than the gas station incident!

----------


## kaycee

Wow. So what happened??

----------


## DConkle

Wow! And then.....?

----------


## Jamadian

gerryg123 we didn't need a commercial break at this particular time in your story...

----------


## gerryg123

I can remember the whole thing in my mind like I am seeing it in slow motion. I yelled "Hey" and hit the brakes hard, thinking that I could have swerved out of control, and that would have been really bad.

Unfortunately, these thugs stopped, too. The bigger one was the passenger, and he got off the bike and started pacing towards me. We were only a few feet apart when I quickly did a u-turn and hit the throttle, my instinct telling me it is best to head back toward the roundabout, where there were more people. As things were, we were the only three on the road.

My heart racing, I motored as fast as I could, and I was wondering if they were going to come chase me down again. From behind, sure enough I heard the roar of their motorcycle. 

I did not look back, but yes they were coming.

----------


## DConkle

Oh man! Then what?!

----------


## Iriesistah

Damn Gerry!!! Give it to us already....

----------


## Jamadian

We would like to take a commercial break but stay tuned for the next episode of the gerryg123 saga...

----------


## Bnewb

AGAIN GG?....isn't this the 3rd/4th+ incident in recent trips....I think I need to be your bodyguard!

----------


## Patricia

What a way to "rack" up views  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Limo Mon

Then what ?? Now you have us waiting typical Jamacian style.

----------


## Bluez

Him soon come  :Wink:

----------


## Jamadian

Hoping this story ends with a really cool Jamesgerryg123Bond plot  :Cool:

----------


## Lulu and Al

Yes bnewb, what does gerryg do in calif, write for the soaps?

----------


## booger

> Yes bnewb, what does gerryg do in calif, write for the soaps?



Lol. You are kinda close.

----------


## gerryg123

As things turned out, the twosome on the motorcycle just sped right past me. I guess the weren’t too worried about me identifying them, plus they probably wanted to return to their friends and keep the party going. These model citizens were doing like 80 mph in the dark – and with NO lights on.

I was shaken but I willed myself to get over it. The Negril trip was just starting for me, and I simply had to put this unfortunate incident behind me. I have had a few other little run-ins in Negril through the years, but this was the most scary. He could have knocked me over. 

What made things even more dramatic was, just for this one day, I was carrying ALL my money and cash and bank cards in the compartment in the scooter, as I was 1 percent worried my valuables might get stolen from my room, something that happens in Negril.

Now, if you’re reading this, please don’t let me talk you out of coming to Negril. However, if you need someone to talk you out of going out alone four hours after the New Year’s celebration, I can do that. I probably shouldn’t have been out, but then again I had a legal right to do so. Ironically, there were more police out than usual on this night, but at the roundabout and not on seven mile.

I had plans to jump into the ocean soon. And if that can’t wash away your troubles, then you don’t belong in Jamaica.

----------


## Bluez

Gerry, I'm glad it ended the way it did and you were ok.  Your hotel needs to have room safes!

----------


## Lady Jane

.

I had plans to jump into the ocean soon. And if that can’t wash away your troubles, then you don’t belong in Jamaica.[/QUOTE]

Glad you weren't  hurt. And I agree, the ocean can wash away a lot of troubles

----------


## Crusher

Man that turned out better than I thought it was going to. Glad they didn't hurt you or get any of your stuff. Live and Learn!

----------


## DConkle

Glad you are ok and were able to shake it off!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



Feeling right at home at Seastar Inn



Famous Vincent, a Negril legend



My Seastar Inn neighbor, Kevin from Norway. Great guy.

----------


## Lady Jane

Looking good Gerry. More please

----------


## Crusher

I see the new bartender at Seastar is a friendly fella eh GG?

----------


## walleyed99

> I see the new bartender at Seastar is a friendly fella eh GG?


Alvin's a great guy! He was there last year when we were there!!

----------


## Crusher

I was talking about Gerry lol!!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

I made my way down to Seasplash, the usual spot, the usual routine for four or five trips in a row now. It was just me and Vincent, and by now we've become pretty good friends, as I've gone snorkeling/spear-fishing with him probably about fifty times now.

God it felt good to be back in the incredible Jamaica ocean. If you love the feeling of a nice warm sea with aquarium-like clarity and schools of beautiful fish, this is the spot.

Famous Vincent pulled in an octopus, but when he went thru his catch back on the h boat, he was disappointed by the one that got away -- a big groutfish that somehow slipped out of the bag as Vincent swam along. 

I just stuff the fish I catch into my bathing-suit pocket, and Vincent eventually keeps them all to help feed his family.

I filled the scooter with gas at the Shell station, then on a lark I headed to Blue Cave Castle for breakfast. I stayed there once and have visited several times through the years. There is always a good vibe there -- not a fancy place by any means but still a cool place to hang, as a lot of the guests are long-time returnees.

I had the shrimp and eggs for ten dollars, plus free coffee, and all was irie. 

I knew I was only staying the one night at Pure Garden, so I tried to keep most of my stuff in the suitcase and carry-on, but of course it still took me a while to organize every little thing like all the computer cords and stuff, and I packed it the best I could.

My plan was drive my scooter to check-in at Seastar Inn -- god I could not WAIT to be back on the iconic hotel's caring hands -- while following my suitcases in a cab. But I didn't want just any cab. My luck, the driver would take off with everything and say "good luck, gerryg123." But I had Shayne in my back pocket, a loyal cabbie for many years. He picked me up with a friend and we took off up the hill.

On the way, I saw Nicky, a favorite party girl, up on the hill. She has her own white scooter -- I was impressed with this -- and since I've known her for years I said meet me later at the Seastar.

Well, her "later" was an instant u-turn, and all of us arrived together. i bought Nicky a fruit punch to be nice, but my room wasn't quite ready so I her told maybe we could visit again later. For now, I wanted to be with all my homies at Seastar Inn. It is my favorite place in the world.

----------


## HuskerJohn

Wow!  That likkle incident with the 2 guys on a MC sounded intense!  Glad everything turned out OK.  I like your friend Kevin from Norway's Nebraska shirt. We have fans all over the World I guess.  :Smile: .  Keep the trip reports coming!  It's All Good!

----------


## Hussyband

Glad you are having a good trip.  Don't go scooting around at 5 am anymore, I cannot take these parts of the tr's.  Be safe, man.

----------


## gerryg123

I met Chickster, a friendly Canadian, at Seastar Inn. Like so many of us, he is a frequent return visitor, along with his girlfriend, Kimbo (not to be confused with Seastar Kimbo).

This was Wednesday, and after checking into my room, I kind of zoned out, only to be surprised an hour later by Lenbert Williams from the Pub Crawl; I had said I wanted to go but forgot all about it, but usually I just follow along in my scooter anyway, so I said I would catch up later.

There was also Weathermon's mini-boardie bash going on at the same time at Canoe Bar -- it turned into quite a party, by the way -- so there was a lot going on for my first day in Negril.

I love it. I am home.

----------


## gerryg123

Now I am in my element, out on the open road on the Cliffs cruising along in my motor scooter. I know every turn by now, and I just can’t get enough of meandering my way through what might indeed be the most beautiful scenery the world has ever seen – not including the party girls.

I love meeting tourists from all over the world. There were a batch of ‘em on the Love Bus Pub Crawl. I caught them on the first stop at Sunset After Dark; as sort of an experiment, I figured I would compare their behavior to how they be on the last stop, back at Seastar in a couple of hours or so. In the meantime, I headed to the mini-boardie at Canoe Bar, an event that wasn’t so mini because there were a lot of us there – Jim n Donna, whom I met once or twice before, along with others including Rob and Lisa, whom I had not seen in six months.

It was nice.

Marko, the gray-haired converted Jamaican who even talks in Patois sometimes because the man simply cannot get enough of Negril, cruised along by chance in his bicycle. I was chillin near the front with fattyonthetrock (great guy), and we summoned Marko over. Marko just loves it out here, and he is always in a great mood. He has helped me a lot through the years.

----------


## rennie69

19 more days for us gerry, we really need your posts to help get us through the wait :-)
Thanks.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



Good day spear-fishing



Seastar Inn server Nicky



Seastar Inn Shakey

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a video hanging out with fellow boardie Chickster (awesome guy) at Catcha Falling Star with my regular server Nichollette.

----------


## gerryg123

I took a ride up to Westender Inn, my second-fav spot to hang in Negril, and I was surprised Negril Bill was no longer working there. Sheldon, a familiar server, said Bill left shortly after new management took over. Also, no lionfish there today, so I had to improvise. I had some fries and enjoyed myself. It’s a fun place to hang with kind of a country feel. 

Later I went to Catcha Falling Star and said hi to the bartender Kevin, who has served me many drinks through the years. 

I had a piece of chocolate cake and enjoyed the Sunset. At this time of year, the sunset at Catcha is right in the middle of the property, just perfect. I am feeling so at home. I am having the best time in Negril ever. God I would love to move here. 

So many expats I’ve met already live here and love it. But alas I have a job and two young daughters at home, so I can’t make the move. But if I ever cash in all my chips and talk my walk into the sunset, here is where I want to be.

I can’t be more clear: If you’re looking for the time of your life, a week to remember forever, come to Negril. Most of the folks here are repeat visitors are live here part time or even full time. Most newbies, once they arrive, never travel to another destination like Cancun or Hawaii. Once you go, you know. And the one thing I am sure abnout is the best times are yet to come. I have an urge to live up it to fullest extent, a strong desire to have as much fun as possible. A perfect combo. Ya mon, ya mon, ya mon.

----------


## Big_frank

Gerry; that sums it up nicely. 
I'll be there a week from Monday to enjoy all dat.

----------


## Lady Jane

I really enjoyed being there in Dec. Its different than March/April  I actually want to go twice a year now.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> I took a ride up to Westender Inn, my second-fav spot to hang in Negril, and I was surprised Negril Bill was no longer working there. Sheldon, a familiar server, said Bill left shortly after new management took over. Also, no lionfish there today, so I had to improvise. I had some fries and enjoyed myself. It’s a fun place to hang with kind of a country feel. 
> 
> Later I went to Catcha Falling Star and said hi to the bartender Kevin, who has served me many drinks through the years. 
> 
> I had a piece of chocolate cake and enjoyed the Sunset. At this time of year, the sunset at Catcha is right in the middle of the property, just perfect. I am feeling so at home. I am having the best time in Negril ever. God I would love to move here. 
> 
> So many expats I’ve met already live here and love it. But alas I have a job and two young daughters at home, so I can’t make the move. But if I ever cash in all my chips and talk my walk into the sunset, here is where I want to be.
> 
> I can’t be more clear: If you’re looking for the time of your life, a week to remember forever, come to Negril. Most of the folks here are repeat visitors are live here part time or even full time. Most newbies, once they arrive, never travel to another destination like Cancun or Hawaii. Once you go, you know. And the one thing I am sure abnout is the best times are yet to come. I have an urge to live up it to fullest extent, a strong desire to have as much fun as possible. A perfect combo. Ya mon, ya mon, ya mon.


Pretty True.  I went to Negril for the first time in May 2012.

returned in November 2012
December 2012
April 2013
August 2013
Jan 2014 Week from tomorrow.  
April 2014 Tix bought

----------


## gerryg123

Tonight we had some action on Seastar Lane right in front of the great hotel, as a  vicious fist fight broke out and was on the brink of evolving into a rock-throwing melee -- between two 10-year-old boys.

There were a bunch of adults present, but no one did a thing. Lenbert and the Seastar security guy broke it up. Lenbert was running a bar crawl at the time, and I guess a group of kids regularly follow along and try to win tips from the customers, and that's how the fight started.

Lenbert did a really good of breaking it up. He is a big guy, about 6-3, 200 pounds, and he just grabbed the kid by arm and would not let go, though the kid still was clutching a rock.

I happen to be right at the gate at the time, hangin with Kevin from Norway. It was dark outside, too. The kids were really intent on hurting each other. It's the second time through the years that I've seen a fight between little kids on the lane, and I must say Jamaican kids fight HARD.

----------


## gerryg123

The familair faces are what brings me back to Seastar Inn. I so enjoy seeing Chris again, the jovial Canadian transplant with a wild life story who ended up marrying the most beautiful Jamaican in Negril and co-founded the Seastar.

The hotel started small, but slowly the two have built it up, and now there are 19 rooms -- all of them amazing in their own way -- and a fancy covered courtyard that makes the place look like a real resort. The property is covered with plants and flowers, giving the surroundings a jungle feel. Just in front of my door there is a mango tree with fruit hanging down at eye level. Sometimes I feel like taking a bite as I walk by, but Francine would never let me the end of it, I assume.

Shaky is back full-time. He is kind of the Seastar Inn mascot, a gentlemen with special needs whom the staff as taken in as their own. Barbara is kind of like his mom, and Garrett is kind of like his dad.

I know just about every staff member by name, including Leroy, the great chef and unsung hero of the joint. Rochelle is the youngest, I think, and stunningly beautiful. Nicky, a server, also looks like model. Clarol and Barbara have been loyal for years. The one-armed gardener is still here (Francine's cousin), and I'm sure Garrett will be here forever. He is kind of the caretaker of the place, and he lives on site with his dog, Boy, one of the biggest and nicest dogs on the lane.

----------


## VVHT

Gerry,

Good stuff, keep it coming. Francine's cousin's name is Evan or Onna (one arm). Very nice guy and excellent gardener.

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## gerryg123

Nice day at beach



Seastar Garrett at my rum punch party 




Ahee Bees burger. Great guy, good food

----------


## Chickster

Hey Gerry is that burger served on bread and not a bun

----------


## gerryg123

Yeah, it's bread but just this day. He was waiting for more buns. It was still good with the bread.

----------


## M&G Montreal

You had a rum punch party without me?  I'm crushed!

Tell me you're coming back in Feb.!!!!!!  We miss you!

----------


## Crusher

> Yeah, it's bread but just this day. He was waiting for more buns. It was still good with the bread.


Growing up that was a burger in my mom's house!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Boy, the seastar dog




Elvis from Pee Wees



Hangin with Bobo, the wood carver

----------


## murph

Perfect shot of Elvis! 

Nice report, gotta try the sea star... someday...

----------


## sandman66

I never knew mango's were in season.

----------


## gerryg123

I woke up to an utterly beautiful morning on Thursday, one of those picturesque Caribbean scenes that look like a scene from a movie. I motored down to Seasplash to meet Famous Vincent, and this time there were four other snorkelers on the boat, all from Tensing Pen  a resort just up the road from Seastar that costs about 10 times as much per night.

Yes, the Tensing foursome had a view of the ocean, but they said they were miserable because of Tensing Pens very poor service and bad attitudes among the staff  a mild surprise considering the Cliff resorts good reputation, but, like everything in Jamaica, totally believable.

Among the highlights of the excursion was spearing several nice fish. Also, there was a huge stingray we sighted that lay kind of nestled in the sandy bottom before swiveling away at the last moment.

I stopped at Smokey Joes jerk stand for a quick bite on the way home, then ran into Negril Bill, and we said our hellos with vague plans to hook up later in the week. I think he is gun shy cause last time we were together, I totally overdid it at the Jungle and at the ensuing after-party, and I remember he was bit wide-eyed about the whole thing.

----------


## beachballler

> I stopped at Smokey Joe’s jerk stand for a quick bite on the way home, then ran into Negril Bill, and we said our hellos with vague plans to hook up later in the week. I think he is gun shy cause last time we were together, I totally overdid it at the Jungle and at the ensuing after-party, and I remember he was bit wide-eyed about the whole thing.


ALOT of people are gun shy of hanging with GerryG, not for the meek, minor-leaguers!! LOL :Embarrassment:

----------


## Crusher

> ALOT of people are gun shy of hanging with GerryG, not for the meek, minor-leaguers!! LOL


I am sure it would be one hell of a ride though!  :Smile:

----------


## HuskerJohn

Elvis is looking good!  First thing We do on the morning of Feb. 3rd is make to 1 minute walk to PeeWee's and order a Elvis omlet.   YUM! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Love Smokey Joes.

2 trips ago.  Jackie, African (A friend, in tourist - local terms) and I played Dominoes at his table.  African crushed us.  10 times in a row, and smokey joe was howling every time.  shaking his head at us for being so bad.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



The beach is lookin' good




Seastar dog Boy




Kevin at Catcha Falling Star

----------


## gerryg123

Marko called, and we planned to hook up later. Meantime, Ive been hangin out with yardies, including Chickster, a fun-loving tourist from Canada with a shiny bald head and a big heart.

I took the scooter up the hill, past Ricks to Bantons, my long-time friend who runs a little bar up towards Westender. He always has the same red-eyed ambience and cheery disposition, a classic ya-mon fist bumper who represents everything that is irie on the Cliffs.

At Westender, it was time for lunch, so I told Kayvon to bring a big lobster, and he gave me the go-ahead to take a little dip in the pool adjacent to the restaurant. You can float along and gaze at the most beautiful green-mountain scenery youve ever seen in your life.

I met an expat who was staying there, having made the short trip from Montego Bay where he and his wife run a business for tourists. Talk about an incredible life  who on earth would not love to be in their place? Hes one of those long-hair tie-dye types who simply belong on the island and would not be comfortable anywhere else. There are a lot of em in Negril. Im starting to turn into one myself.

Once again, I implore anyone who are considering a vacation to Negril to push the button immediatley. You will NOT regret it. If ever a vacation destination had a satisfacton guarantee, this is the place.

Or, to put it another way: "ya mon, ya mon, ya mon."

----------


## billndonna

Hey GerryG,if you see Kevin and Bradley again please make sure you tell them BillNDonna miss the great service and awesome drinks,we stayed there for Thanksgiving week and I'm pretty sure they will remember us and all the Jager shots!!Thanks pal and keep the reports coming,they are awesome and keep us dreaming of our home away from home!!

----------


## gerryg123

I spent most of the afternoon hanging out with Kevin from Norway, my yardie friend. He stays long-term and loves Negril, and we like to listen to old-school rock together – a nice change of pace from old-school reggae and electronic new-Jamaica music.

I often bond with a Seastar Inn yardie, and to this day former hotel neighbors like Brasi and Tattoo Charlie remain good friends. Kevin is that guy this trip. He loves everything Negril and so do I.

It was Chickster’s last night, so we all went to Catcha Falling Star for the bon voyage – the Canadian and his girlfriend, Kevin and myself. Nichollette was our waitress, as always. She has a good attitude and unique smile with a little space between her front teeth. We dined on pasta dishes washed down with rum punches, and a fellow boardie was at the next table and recognized me, so we all hung out together toasting drinks and puffing ganja under the moonlight. There was a nice breeze as the waves touched onto the Cliffs, just a perfect Jamaica evening.

It was getting late by the time we returned to Seastar Inn, but the night was just getting started. I slid Shaky a 20 to run up to the corner for another bottle of JB Overproof, and a few of us eventually gathered in room 14 for some more drinks and laughs before eventually calling it a day. 

I slept well, dreaming of the ocean and riding through the cliffs and enjoying jerk chicken and kissing beautiful girls.

----------


## gerryg123

I woke up early the next morning for spear-fishing, and I got seven fish and two lobsters. At the Seastar pool, Garrett is off work today, so he was hosting his two sons in the pool, trying to teach the little one to swim. On a past trip, Tattoo Charlie had helped teach the older one to swim. 

I went to the Westender Inn and ordered their home-made onion rings – only got six rings for six dollars, not the best deal in Negril. I popped by Out of Town pastries and said hi to Colin, who served a veggie roll and cherry-pineapple drink plus a stack of Lion Pride.

----------


## gerryg123

I met Marko at Tony’s cook stand across from Pee Wees. The chef was not the most friendly one I’ve met in Negril, getting miffed when I asked to better secure my to-go plate with tin foil, but for $6 he serves a nice yardie plate with chicken and rice and veggies. 

I drank Dragon Stoudt at No Limit bar, where I met a pretty tourist from Virginia who knew the runnings well and was traveling with her dad. Back at Seastar, I poured rum drinks with Kevin from Norway, mixing JB overproof, fruit punch and a little OJ on top. Garrett joined and we all drank together. 

At first, Garrett came just to fix the balcony light bulb, but he ended up staying until the bottle was gone. Then we escaped to the bar for more imbibing, and Shaky and Bobby from Canada (next door neighbor, cool guy) and Rochelle and Randy were all present. I took some photos at the bar, then crashed hard after turning the key and collapsing onto the bed.

----------


## Big_frank

Overproof! That was your first mistake.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Thanks, my brotha, I needed this..Blessings and Happy New Year!

----------


## gerryg123

It’s Saturday in Negril, and I’ve had to check myself and relax a bit. I tend to overdo it in Negril, always on the go, go, go, and all the activity has caught up with me – particularly the late-night drinking, something I don’t do at home.

The bartender Alicia at Seasplash always remembers me. She’s seen the youtube video I did a year or so ago with her making a fruit punch, and she likes it. I ordered some fries and lay on my raft on the ocean. I looked up and met a boardie named Gus from the east coast. He says he’s a TRAIL OF ASHES fan and that he’s glad to meet me; a lot of folks recognize my face from the board – I kind of like it.

Gus is loyal to Treehouse, which is next door Seasplash. He has a great life story that includes being struck by lightning, and he is a successful guy who has served as a benefactor for some of the locals on the beach, helping them build up a little restaurant, Aunty’s Patties I think it’s called.

Soon Famous Vincent showed up, and we went spear-fishing, the highlight being spearing a lizard fish, one of the bigger things out there. The were four others on the boat, all from Tensing Pen.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



Getting into the groove in Negril




Catcha server Nichollette



Canadian Chickster n girlfriend

----------


## M&G Montreal

You gotta love us Canadians, Gerry!  You know you do, EH? :Wink:

----------


## Crusher

You still in Negril Gerry?

----------


## beachballler

GerryG - hate that I missed you but Summer works best for me... I got 10 days locked in July... Might be able to do the week between Christmas and New Years next time.... Marko is missing you... I know you had another Great time!! Negril is so much fun and special.... I need a scooter friend in July... You now Marko can't keep up on his bike...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

> I need a scooter friend in July... You now Marko can't keep up on his bike...


One afternoon in front of Hi Lo, Marko was loading two big bags of groceries on his bike when from behind I did my best Negril accent and said: "Ya mon you got 100j?" He was surprised it was me, but we ended up tying the stuff to my scooter, and together we toted everything up the hill side by side at 5 mph. 

He loves that bike, but having a scooter is the most bliss thing in all of Negril. I couldn't be nearly the same tourist without it.

----------


## Cliffside

Me and my wife went over to Ahhh Bees for lunch and guess who is there 3...2...1... Gerryg123, that's who!  Is was a pleasure to meet you Gerryg. What a Berger, I can't believe I ate the whole thing. Keep up the play by play.

----------


## DConkle

Hey gerryg, if you get by seasplash again would it be possible to see pic(s) of Alecia and or Natasha? Love those girls and sure do miss them! Loving your report as always!

----------


## pretty40

off to another cool adventure while I experience the polar vortex in Chicago!

----------


## Chickster

Hey Gerry123, Kimbo and myself had a great time hanging with you and Kevin at Ivans the night before we left. That chocolate cake we had for dessert is just one good reason to go back. We are back at Sea Star Feb.14th and I booked another week at Sea Star for April, 21st. Hope to see you during Boardie week.

----------


## gerryg123

On the way back towards the hill, I stopped and say hi to Stepaside, one of the most respected jerk-chicken guys. I was surprised the stocky barrel chef had not seen the video we made together six months prior, but sometimes I forget just how remote Negril is.

I am so happy every time I see a familiar face. Like I said, I feel more and more at home on every visit, and this is a big reason why. I guess I’ve been to Negril about 20 times now, averaging a little more than a week per visit adding up to maybe a total of six full months all together over ten years. The best six months of my life, that’s for sure.

I loaded up at a little store called Wise Choice, especially juice, but when I got to the room I realized most of the rum was gone. The JB overproof goes down like water in Negril. Never had a single hangover, and we drank a LOT. 

At Sunset, I headed out to Sir D Lookout – just me and the sun, not a single other person except the barmaid – then I made my all the way down the hill at dusk to Hi Lo. The overproof there for 750 liters for $1480j – the rate is basically 100 to one now so easy to figure out -- but Marko later scolded me from not using the Chinaman shop near Pee Wees, as the intoxicant is about 15 percent less there.

Debars was calling my name on the ride back, so I stopped in. Eddie is still around of course, and the aging cook was in good spirits. 

At Seastar Inn, Rob was there early for the party webcast, and today was his birthday.

----------


## gerryg123

Kevin on balcony, late night at Seastar Inn



Seastar yardies



Ahh Bees burger, second time (this time he had buns)

----------


## Marko

greetins pon da Rock..........everyone misses GerryG.........yah mon ....yah mon.....yah mon

great report as usual............

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Here is video from Catcha Falling Star w canucks:

----------


## saeyedoc

Cool, you caught me and my family in your video, that's me in the green shirt. Had a great time this trip!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics:



Checkin out the flesh at Hedo



Chocolate almond brownie at Ahh Bees



Seastar Chris and CaptainD at bar



Reggae star Luciano hangin' at Seastar Inn. He stayed in room 7.

----------


## Lady Jane

> Cool, you caught me and my family in your video, that's me in the green shirt. Had a great time this trip!


Hey Doc! I wondered if that was you. Cool, now I can put a face to you.  :-)

----------


## gerryg123

And some more pics as we pick up steam:



Red Stripe with Negril ocean in background



Rochelle, the beautiful server at Seastar Inn



Sunset in Jamaica

----------


## murph

yeah gerry! 

so... Luciano... did he end up resheduling?...

----------


## gerryg123

I'm not sure but all was irie.

----------


## callme2

Gerry123....the beach looks in good shape, just like I recall.   

Thanks for making it hard to be here rather than there....it's killing me....  :Frown: 

Please continue with your awesome report and pictures.  Thanks!

----------


## gerryg123

The Saturday Night party at Seastar Inn is always fun, and I've enjoyed perhaps a dozen of them through the years. But the drummers going on for 45 minutes can sometimes be a bit much for my precious ears, and it's sometimes nice to escape to the room for a few minutes -- and watch the event stream live on the computer a few yards away from all the action.

So that's what Kevin and I did, sharing drinks and stories of old Negril while ocasionally making a foray to where the action was.

----------


## gerryg123

At this point, I had been in Negril for nearly a week, and I was getting fully acclimated to the eat-drink-smoke-swim-repeat lifestyle that makes vacationing in Jamaica so utterly fun. 

There was no where else in the world I wanted to be. And I so love the Seastar Inn. The desk had been nice enough to knock a few dollars off the rack rate because I'm a loyal customer and because -- I assume -- I go out of way to promote the hotel as much as possible, and there is no way you could switch me to any of the more prestigious properties like Caves or Catcha or Coco. With my scooter, I can be anywhere with the ease of my foot pressing down on a kickstarter, so I don't miss a thing behind set back a bit from the ocean, and there is nowhere you can trade the comfort and security and friendships associated with the Seastar Inn.

It is, quite simply, the best hotel in the whole world. For me, and for a lot of regulars, some of whom have millions of dollars in their bank accounts but never switch loyalties. As long as Chris and Francine are running the place, I will always return.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



School kids in Negril



"Attention, have you seen a tourist who goes by the alias Gerryg123?"



At Seastar, we call this pasta with lobsta

----------


## Jamadian

So, how was the pasta sauce? No need to ask how the lobsta was!

----------


## Crusher

Gerry I hope it was epic as always my friend. I am not sure if you can call someone you have never met a friend but if you can I include you in those ranks. Jamaica seems so much better when I am not there but reading your reports thank you for the pictures the insight and above all the honest accounting of your adventures into our One Love Place called Jamaica! Live well me friend!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> So, how was the pasta sauce?


Like kissing god.

----------


## Jamadian

> Like kissing god.



I'd would have prefer if you'd said "like kissing an angel"...LMFAO

----------


## gerryg123

An ambitious party girl who shall remain nameless managed to circumvent Seastar Inn security and knocked on my door at 8:30 in the morning on Sunday, and i sent her away without opening the door.

What can I say? When you’re not in the mood, you’re not in the mood. I think I’ve outgrown that whole scene even though it’s so common for single guys in Negril. I didn’t a little soiree with Nicky on my second day, and from that point on I was in look-but-don’t-touch mode for the whole vacation; just wasn’t turned on by that whole deal, and I’m keeping it real in this report.

Instead I went to church up the hill, though I guess I mistimed it and didn’t see anyone there today. I needed to get some Lime minutes on the phone Marko had lent me, and I’m so clueless about how to load the minutes that I went all the way down the hill to meet Marko so he could do it for me – 300j last a long time for a lot of calls.

We had coffee together at Pee Wees, then I jumped in the ocean with raft No. 2, and it was fun floating around in the caves next to Pee Wees in front of Moonlight Villas and Blue Cave Castle. I met a fellow expat named Jeff who has been in Negril for a LONG time, then bumped into Bobo up the road – and of course like so many locals he begged for money. God I hate that. I gave him 500j, but I prefer spending money with folks who are willing to work. I learned this last reach from Pearcy, when he screamed at a beggar: “I work and you don’t work!”

Then I motored to Seasplash and said hi to the bartender Natasha before more time on raft No. 1 on the ocean.  There, as I floated along, I took stock of my life:

	I have a good job but don’t make as much money as I would like.

	I’m relatively healthy for a 50-year-old but wish I was more athletic like back in the day.

	I’m got friends and lovers in Los Angeles, but I crave so much attention that I’m often desperately lonely.

	My main focus for recreation is going to Negril, but I’m worried that I won’t be able to keep coming here as responsibilities build and my two young daughters get older.

	I have a civil relationship with my ex-wife, but she drinks too much and is often unreasonable and unpredictable.

	I’m still hurting from the death of my father 14 months ago. He died from a disease that made the last six months of his life unbearable, and it kills me that I couldn’t do enough to comfort him.

	And finally, I don’t think I’m doing enough to make a difference in the world. Helping others is the most important thing in the world for me, but too often I’m fixated on my own indulgences, and there is an underlying guilt about having so much fun in Negril.

----------


## callme2

Well, that was quite a nice and real post Gerry.
A lot of people feel the same way.

----------


## Maryann

You're becoming enlightened, Gerry.  I think when we reach a certain age, and also with the loss of a parent/parents, we start to reexamine our lives and start to "transition."  It's a good thing!  I've enjoyed your trip report and like the new and improved Gerry.

----------


## Crusher

There's a time when everyone gets over the drama of relationships. I am glad you found your center my friend.

----------


## murph

You nailed it Gerry... When or where else can you really just stop and 'reflect'... Back home it's all go go go or all routine- no time for that. Negril... you have all day to think about nothing or everything... 

I always come back a better person and more focused...

----------


## TedP

GerryG,

About the only good thing about getting old is that you do get smarter!!

Respect,

TedP

----------


## gerryg123

The service is so hit and miss in Negril, even at my favorite places. I ordered french fries at Seasplash, and even though the property was nearly empty, the order took a full hour to arrive. Interestingly, at one point one of the servers said my fries would be up in “two or three more minutes,” but it was still a half-hour from that point.
I didn’t care. I was living it up on one of the most beautiful beaches in the world, enjoying the ocean and ogling all the beautiful girls.

I returned to Seastar Inn and hung out for a bit with regular-guest Kimbo and Kevin. Soon I was hungry again and ordered a plate of spaghetti, my favorite entree. I took a swim in the pool and made my back to my room, took a nice long nap, then returned to the bar, where I visited with fattyontherock and Captain D, a 72-year old who loves to regale me about stories of old Negril.

Captain D is staying two doors down from me. He’s a very nice man, and he so enjoys socializing. It was about 8:30 p.m. when I motored down to Hi-Lo for supplies, and I was shocked the place had closed down so early. On the way back, I stopped in at No Limit Bar, where I again saw the beautiful tourist from Virginia with her dad. I have nicknamed her Ms. Virginia, and she smiles widely whenever I call her by that name. She and her father are staying at Sunset Inn.

At No Limit, we watched the end of an NFL game. I had a big container of fruit punch to bring back to my room – when you mix it with JB overproof, the drink goes down like water – and the ensuing hours were spent going back and forth between my room and the bar, chatting with fattyontherock and Kevin and Garrett. The dog came to visit with us in my room, and we drank a lot according to my extensive notes that I update every few hours so I don’t forget anything.

I’ve done a series of Trail of Ashes reports, and folks seem to like them. But if I don’t take notes, it’s easy to forget the little details. The way things work, I usually steadily fall behind in reporting as the days move on, then finish once I get back, like I’m doing now. This gives me a chance to relive my vacation all over again, and that’s a good benefit, having discovered negril.com and remaining loyal to this site despite the occasional personality clashes that present themselves on open forums on the Net.

Oh, and keep coming back because I have lots of videos in the usual ya-mon style that folks seem to enjoy. The best is yet to come. Ya mon, ya mon, ya mon.

----------


## Jamadian

Play on 123... play on  :Cool:

----------


## bjritz

Gerry, nice touch with the vulnerability and inventory checklist. Much the antithesis of chow chow. Floating in coves and off the beach will do that for a person immersed in Negril. Enjoying your report so far, ya mon.

----------


## Oncedeported

Turned down booty call....
Went to Church....
Becoming enlightened...
So long Seastar   Hello Negril yoga centre!!!

Just razzin ya Gerry!  Good luck on your Journey.  Maybe now is the time to grow up.  Me,  I think ill wait a few more years!!  lol

----------


## qualityandfay

I am apologizing to you did not not know that its a hijack was just trying to post my store that of someone visitors comes on the trail and they need to shop they would come at my store i am very very sorry and i hope my apology accepted 
NUFF RESPECT EVERY TIME

----------


## Bnewb

No worries, Quality and Faye!
Rob will help you out with the postings!  :Smile:

----------


## JitterBug

gerry123, you have definitely grown up!!! . . .

----------


## captaind

Glad to hear Gerry.

Bless

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:



No limit bar



The beautiful ocen



Tedds world famous tea

----------


## Jamadian

Am I ever going to see you with a New England Patroits hat on? That would be cool :-)

----------


## murph

effin hilarious. Magnum and Tea... Watch out negril!

----------


## gerryg123

The ocean gods were not smiling on Negril on Monday, Jan. 6. The sea was a bit rough, so no snorkeling/spear-fishing today, but still it was calm enough to bobble out there on my raft and think about all that was good in the world.

It’s weird. When I am in Los Angeles, sometimes I imagine I am someone else, usually a member of the rock band Motley Crue. In Negril, such thoughts never pass through my mind. I am too obsessed with doing something fun every minute of the day, and that includes falling into zen mode. 

At Seasplash, as I was emerging from the ocean, an elder local was screaming at a young security guard, throwing out a bunch of “bumbleclots” and what have you. I thought it was pretty crass because the guard appeared to be only about 18 years old, but as weird as this sounds, Jamaicans screaming at one another is barely worth a second glance in Negril – it’s just part of the fabric. Incidents that would warrant a 911 call in the USA are often seen as unimportant here, and perhaps that’s a good thing; I’ve yet to decide.

Gus, the tourist who had showed me his scar from being hit by lightening, was present. He’s an affable, outgoing guy who has been coming to Treehouse (next door) for a long time, and everyone on the beach seems to know him. I like him, too. 

Today turned into a foodie day. I visited both Ahh Bees and Italian Cafe. Ahh Bees was recommended by Booger (great guy) and others, and Italian Cafe is Memphis Mike’s favorite spot. 

I switched rooms at Seastar to No. 4, perfectly situated downstairs a few steps from the front gate and next-door to Seastar Kimbo. It’s where Suzie Q used to stay a few trips ago and Kentucky tourist MaryJayne once or twice, too.  

At the Corner Bar, I ran into Bobby from Canada, who loves the party girl scene. He has fallen in love with a particular local girl who ended up breaking his heart. How? After knowing her for a series of visits, he got her a job at Coco La Palm, then bought her uniforms, but the next day, when it came time to show up for work for the first time, she decided not to go. She simply didn’t want to work, and he was really disappointed about this – and rightfully so. 

But perhaps it’s not surprising.

I, too, had fallen for a local girl a couple of years back named Jodie, who was a regular girl and not a hustler-type despite being dirt poor, and I remember being startled when I suggested that maybe I had enough pull to get her a job at Seastar yet she said no way.

----------


## justchuck

Hey Gerry, sorry we didn't get to have a drink together New Years Eve. That was our last nite there. We did get to party with Chickster though.  Its sounds to me like you are enjoying Negril more than ever.

----------


## Lola

Gerry I am enjoying your report!  I have a suggestion for you regarding Los Angeles; try emailing me through my profile, and include your email address.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics from the country:

----------


## Lola

Gerry, I think I've seen you around the 'net somewhere, I will look for ya.

----------


## Lola

Check your Trip Advisor account...

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some video hangin' at Pee Wees on the Cliffs:

----------


## jan24

Loved the whole report and the last pic of a "New House" is unique.  Thanks for the ride.  Hope you had many warm memories to help you take the blues away and heal on this wonderful piece of rock.  Life is good. Sorry for the lose of your Dad, it never is easy. Positive thoughts sent your way and may times ahead help you grow and become the best Dad to your own 2 likkle girls! :Smile:   irie

----------


## gerryg123

Karoke night at Seastar Inn. Some of the employees got up to sing. God love 'em, but they're MUCH better with a drink dispenser in their hands than a microphone.

Rick the Prick and his brother, Bobby, were visiting, and it was nice to see them again. We've been friends through a series of reaches, and I really like those tow. They come to Negril like ten times a year.

I also hooked up with Brent from Calgary, a fun guy who kind of lives a double life -- conseverative family man in Canada and wild party animal in Negril. We had great fun together living it up to the fullest, and he has some wild stories about past visits to the island.

I didn't get to sleep until late.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some video from Seasplash bar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqZev7g3lSU

----------


## gerryg123

Whoops, try this again, some video from Seasplash bar:

----------


## Lady Jane

Love all the pics and vid Gerry. Thanks for sharing them

----------


## DConkle

> Whoops, try this again, some video from Seasplash bar:


Enjoying your report so much! And so nice to see Alecia  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics:



With Seastar chef Delroy



Nice sunset



with Fattyondirock

----------


## gerryg123

Roger, Famous Vincent’s first mate, has his own new boat, and I had the privilege of being his first customer. Everything on the boat is brand new, and I was so proud of Roger for taking this big step, as we’ve become close through the years from spear-fishing together dozens of times, plus we call one another long distance when I’m not in Negril – though his cell is a little shaky, and his accent is very strong, so half the time I can’t understand a word he says.

The trip together got off to a slow start, quite literally, because he was two hours late, but I gave him a pass on that one and idled the time at Seasplash with Gus, just chillin’ in the ocean and sharing our life stories – something that’s common among tourists, even if they’re just getting to know one another.

Before all this, I loaded up on carbs at my Seastar breakfast, hanging out with Rick The Prick, who had also brought a spear gun but had sold it to Kimbo. Rick was worried about the gun making it through immigration, so he took it apart in pieces, he said, then put it back together upon arrival.

Among the interesting creatures I found in the ocean this time was a long sea snake, not to be confused with the eels. Pretty cool.

Later I met an 18 year old part-time expat at Ahh Bees. You usually don’t meet ‘em that young, but as things happened, his father had re-married a Jamaican, so he’s living here half the time and said he enjoys it a lot, though I wonder if there are many peers that young. The average age in Negril is 40-plus, I would think.

----------


## gerryg123

Typical gerryg123, I had forgot to bring money for my snorkeling trip with Roger – his first trip, I am sure he really appreciated that – so I made arrangements to meet him at the bottom of the hill to kick him down some  cash.

Meantime, I filled the scooter with gas. I found it ironic that there were a bunch of youngsters on motorcycles right on the corner in front, yet none of them cared about the sign at the station seeking a pump attendant; they would rather hustle. Shayne the cabbie happened to be around, and he flagged me down. I made loose plans for him to take me to Roaring River tomorrow. He can’t keep up with the prices I can get these days, but I thought I would use him anyway just to be nice ‘cause we’ve known one another all these years, and he has only made 15 dollars off me so far.

----------


## bjritz

Loved that Seastar vid, you seem quite relaxed and happy at that point in your trip. Keep it coming, lovin' every minute of it.

----------


## gerryg123

On Wednesday morning, I reheated my left-over burger from Ahh Bees for breakfast (they’re so huge, it’s almost impossible to eat one in a single session), and with the ocean a bit rough, it seemed a good day go to Roaring River. However, I had called my friend there, Robert, whom I’ve known for years, and he said they were doing some construction at Blue Hole Gardens, so perhaps the timing was not perfect.
I took the scooter down to the strip, and sure enough I run into cabbie Shayne. He hailed me down and proclaimed the friend standing next to him lived at Roaring River, and that all was irie there, so we should do the trek. So I simply asked his friend about it, and instead of BS, he confirmed Robert’s story about the construction, siding with me and not Shayne.

“Well, nice try Shayne, that just cost you 80 dollars,” I said to Shayne, and we all had a little laugh. Along the way, I had bumped into the wholesale cake guy from a couple of reaches ago; he was driving a motorcycle. Between him and old-man David and the rest of the Negril characters, I’ve seen dozens of old acquaintances as I’ve motored around the past week or so. I decided to run along to Bloody Bay for old-time sake, as that is where I started, at the RIU Club about ten years ago. 

I found a little pathway between the brush and parked right up on the beach and kind of took it all in. This was near Office of Nature, and an old lady was setting up some dresses and her wares to sell, and I picked up a few souvenirs. I didn’t need ‘em but what can I say? I’ve compulsive.

----------


## chris55

Really liking your reports.. I can't wait to be in Negril!  With only 10 days it will be tough to squeeze everything in.  Especially enjoy all the pics and videos. I know a lot of people love the All Inclusives but they just have no idea of the people you can meet and the places you can find when you get off the resort  Thanks for making it real.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is video from enjoying food and drinks at Catcha Falling Star:

----------


## Jamadian

gerryg123 you are priceless  :Big Grin:

----------


## Country

Gerryg123 love the report. I began reading a couple weeks ago from the beginning. I read three trips,of reports, and I must say "You Got Style". I'd really enjoy catching you pon Di roc, in the future. I was a bit on the fence about Feb trip but after seeing Negril through your eyes and stylistic verbiage (all the prodding, "if your think about coming just book the trip) and all about five times. I realized you only live once! Like you, I tend to reflect on my life when in Jamaica, before I go, while I'm there and after I leave. It's more than vacation to me after 22 years and 18 Reaches I always come away with a new "knowledge" about myself or the culture or people in general. Thank you for the inspiration leading to the intention. Negril allows me to remember, " I just livin I life"

----------


## gerryg123

On the way back, I spotted Marko at Hi-Lo and, as previously mentioned, helped him tote his groceries. We made one stop together at the local fish market, where Marko got into a 15-minute argument with the store clerk, who claimed he was underpaid because of a mistake pricing out everything. After bringing packages into Marko’s little apartment on Ella Lane, we made plans to meet later at Seastar, where Marko likes to order diet cokes and soak in the pool, sometimes for hours; all the folks at Seastar Inn love the guy.

There in the pool, Marko told me his whole life story including some wild ups and downs. He has had an incredible life, and no one and I mean no one does a better job of doing things right in Negril than him. He lives life to the fullest in Jamaica on his own terms. He’s got a great personality and a great sense of humor, and we sometimes we laugh so hard together that it hurts. 

Everything I’ve done in Negril, good and bad, Marko has done at least twice.

We ate heartily, feasting on lobsters and pasta and dumplings and french fries, in that order.

----------


## HuskerJohn

what a great report

----------


## Laurel

"Later I met an 18 year old part-time expat at Ahh Bees. You usually don’t meet ‘em that young, but as things happened, his father had re-married a Jamaican, so he’s living here half the time and said he enjoys it a lot, though I wonder if there are many peers that young. The average age in Negril is 40-plus, I would think."

I admit I have only read the first couple pages when they were first posted, and these last three pages or so ... but I am confused by your above statement.  "An 18 year old ExPat" not having peers in Jamaica??  I assume this young man was a white American or Canadian, or from some Country in Europe??  If his father had married a Jamaican Woman - is this woman white Jamaican or a black Jamaican, or a Chinese Jamaican?  If his father has married into a Jamaican Family - regardless of the shade of skin or shape of eyes, this young man will have scads of new extended Jamaican Family.  Heaps of Cousins, Uncles, Aunties, and regardless of what Country a young person spends time in growing up ~ of course there will be "Peers".  "Everyone in Negril is 40 years or plus"???  You do not see young Jamaican people around Negril/Jamaica?   You gotta realize there is more to Jamaica and Negril than just what you experience as an extensive Tourist ... with the Beck & Call Girls, whatever one smokes or ingests to alter ones moods for the "Tickets to Paradise", & the copious amounts of  available Rum & Red Stripes.  The opportunity for a young person to have the experience to "live" within another Country & Culture is priceless.  

Just saying ~

----------


## Crusher

Laurel I think what Gerry was trying to say is that you don't find many young ex pats living in Jamaica and that most you encounter are older. I don't think he was making any kind of judgement about the guy or the situation.

----------


## gerryg123

> "Later I met an 18 year old part-time expat at Ahh Bees. You usually don’t meet ‘em that young, but as things happened, his father had re-married a Jamaican, so he’s living here half the time and said he enjoys it a lot, though I wonder if there are many peers that young. The average age in Negril is 40-plus, I would think."


I was referring to fellow expats.

----------


## gerryg123

Spaghetti w double lobster tails



Bloody Bay as beautiful as ever



Driving along just as school is letting out



Hangin' with top cabbie Shayne (The Mighty Californian is on the left)

----------


## Patricia

Nice looking baseball cap  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some video in front of Seasplash. I think I said "Seastar" by mistake but there are no double-takes in my world:

----------


## Lady Jane

Great video Gerry. The beach looks even wider than in December. Ya mon

----------


## gerryg123

Marko had mentioned a red-plate driver named Manny for dirt-cheap local prices for cabs. For a mere ten dollars, the guy was willing to drive three of us – me, Kevin and his Montego Bay girlfriend – all the way to Half Moon Beach, sit there and wait for us for two hours, then return us to Seastar Inn. 

Even a bargain hunter like me thought it was too little and offered 20 dollars, and away we went. Half Moon Beach is a special place that I try to visit on every reach because it’s totally secluded, and never ever ever are there any hustlers or anyone trying to hustle you or give you a sob story or anything like that.

We rolled up, then Manny rolled up. We jumped in the cab and made a right down the hill, past the roundabout, through seven-mile and the RIUs, about 15 minutes further just past Rhodes Hall to Half Moon. It was as beautiful as I had remembered, but Murphy’s Law set in soon after our arrival with some rain. Would you believe it? The only significant rain in my 12 days in Negril happened to occur when I was twenty miles away on a secluded beach. But we found shelter and made the most of it, and the trek was still a lot of fun.

I met John there again, the old British expat who is always at Half Moon. He didn't remember me, but he didn't lie about it, and I give him two points for that.

----------


## Jamadian

> Spaghetti w double lobster tails
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Bay as beautiful as ever
> 
> 
> 
> Driving along just as school is letting out
> ...


That's a funny looking cigerett butt in the ashtray 123 :-)

----------


## gerryg123

My notes say I enjoyed ice cream after arriving back at the Seastar Inn, where because it was raining the staff had umbrellas ready for us as we got out of the cab – a nice gesture. Among those at the bar were Chris, Captain D, Brent from Calgary, Garrett and three Rasta’s in the corner drinking punches and enjoying a series of spliffs. 

I ate my left-over pasta and lobsta and eventually finished the night with a slice of chocolate cake.

It was a good day in Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

I was supposed to go spear-fishing with Vincent on Thursday morning, but he had some issues with his boat, plus Roger also was not available, so another sea captain named Mike took me out, and I caught a garfish, the biggest fish of the trip.

On the way back, I was in my usual routine, stopping in at the first jerk-barrel guy who had chicken ready, and this time it was Blue Dandy. I had my spear gun with me – every five seconds a local asks if he can please have it when I depart --  so I thought I would try to do some more spear-fishing in front of Canoe Bar, where I had rented snorkel gear before. But this time, the lady at Canoe had no idea what I was talking about when I asked about a mask and fins – bewildering, but I’ve learned through the years not to let ANYTHING surprise me in Negril.

Still had the itch, so I headed to Xtabi, where they had lots of snorkel gear, but as things turned out, the ocean was a bit too wavy and cloudy, and I couldn’t see much. I’ve probably met 100 people who say they’ve enjoyed snorkeling off the Cliffs, but I’ve barely ever seen a darn thing out there, and I’ve tried it a lot.

On the way back to Seastar Inn, I saw Nicky on a scooter with another tourist. She ignored me, this from a woman who had once said she loved me!

At Seastar Inn, I heard a voice call out: “Ya mon, gerryg123.” It was Luciano. I couldn’t believe it. He had not shown up for the New Year’s Eve concert a week earlier, but I guess they worked it all out, as I heard he was not  available because of travel issues. The legendary reggae singer (this is the one time where I don’t use the word “legendary” lightly) has apparently developed a strong friendship with Seastar Kimbo, who says he even sometimes hosts Luciano in his own home in Canada, and together they were hanging out on the porch right next to me. At one point, the maids came to my room, and I told then Luciano was next door, and they got all giddy and scuttled over to say hello.

----------


## JitterBug

love you reports gerry . . . i remember when you first started posting . . . you have a different tone now, more realistic when it comes to negril and i like that. like you lost your rose colored glasses, but still loving negril . . .

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some video from a late-night rum punch party in my room at Seastar Inn with Garrett, Kevin and the dog. I barely remembered shooting this by the next morning, but I come off as pretty coherent. I guess that's why they call me the Mighty Californian.

----------


## Lady Jane

Sound pretty sober Gerry.  :-)

----------


## Marko

> Sound pretty sober Gerry.  :-)


Gerryg likes dat JB Overproof......mi had some Rum Punches with him...mi think......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

The sun was getting ready to set but I still wanted to see colors, so I headed down to Tedd’s for a nice cup of tea. I gulped it down at Catcha Falling Star, then gave myself about four hours before having to do anything. For the most part, I sat in my room playing Rush on Spotify with Kevin from Norway, and Garrett eventually joined, and then we started pouring rum punch to get ready for the night.

I had made arrangements with Marko for a local named Africa to drive us all to the Jungle club, and by the time we started heading down the hill I was pretty much back to normal. We did a caravan with Chris, Garrett, Bobby and some Seastar yardies, picking up Marko along the way – I think Marko’s young girlfriend had granted him a 1 a.m. curfew. 

I put Africa to the test by having him escort me to Scotia ATM, and with $300 USD off we went to the Jungle, where frankly I drank a little too much and eventually went home separately just before the others. The only thing I was making love to on this early morning was my pillow, and I was OK with that.

----------


## Monty&Melo

Hell yes RUSH!!!!!  Get Reddy for Geddy... A great way to spend anytime, anywhere, but especially some time in Negril!!  Love RUSH anywhere!!!!

PS..... Love Gerry G123 trip reports

M&M

----------


## booger

Curious, do you tip at Tedd's like one would at a bar?

----------


## gerryg123

Exactly the same, Boogs. _Nothing_. Ha ha JK.

Here are some more pics:



Beautiful ocean



Hardware story at bottom of the hill



Rick The Prick. It seems we are always at Seastar Inn at same time.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Gerry. Do you man "African"?  If so. I am very familiar.

----------


## gerryg123

No AfriCA .... big tall young guy with friendly disposition.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Ok. Because the other asked if I knew who you were.

----------


## gerryg123

Friday, Jan. 10. My last full day in Negril. I shook off the depression the best way I know how – with a big plate of left-over pasta with lobsters tails for breakfast. I went to Seasplash to meet Vincent, and we had a great morning pon the ocean. A couple from Tingilayas way up on the Cliffs had come along with us, and they said they loved it up there with a very private cottage and a private chef. 

Never set foot on the grounds myself but always wanted to. Snorkeling is a good way to meet peeps and find out about where they stay and if it’s a good place or not.

I went to Ahh Bees again, and this time it was a long wait. Ahh Bee wasn’t there, the server said he was "taking a shower." I asked if they could cook without him, and she said ya mon, but now that I look back I think she lied to me and simply waited for Ahh Bee to come back to begin preparing my meal. I waited for more than hour to finally be served. 

In the meantime, I had my scissors and my stack of Red Lion, and I went to work.

I met fellow boardies from Canada (where else?) who recognized me. At one point, the two hottest Jamaica ladies I had ever seen in my life walked in with a tourist or expat, not certain, but they were exceptionally beautiful, that’s for sure. 

Then a fresh-dressed local showed up on a motorcycle with a two-year daughter on his lap – something you would never see in USA but common on the island. He asked if I wanted hash, and I said no, but he still tossed a big ball of it on my table, hoping I would have a change of heart. I saw Negril Bill again. He lives a couple of doors down from Sharks next door.  Back at Seastar Inn, I had ice cream, then went down the hill to visit Marko for a bit, then back to Seastar Inn for a swim.

----------


## bjritz

Gerry, you could do an entire montage of all the Gerry123, ya mon, ya mon, ya mon videos and have quite the Negril promo. Love all of these and having a blast keeping up with your trip!

----------


## gerryg123

Here is another video, this one is from Ahh Bees. He didn't have any buns, so sandwich bread is used, but for the other visits, he had buns:

----------


## gerryg123

I can’t stand unnecessary waiting. It drives me crazy. I’m always on time, usually a few minutes early, and in Negril everything takes too long, and the whole scenario messes with my zen. When I go to restaurants, I call ahead like I’m gonna do a takeout, then I arrive and say I will eat it here after all. I just see no reason to sit on a plastic chair for an hour to wait for a pizza. 

Maybe I need a vacation or something?

So that’s what I did at Sunrise. Ahh Bees had promised me it was the place for a real Italian-style pizza. I had never set foot in the joint – I rarely do the morass side for anything if I can help it – but with the eagerness of a young bird ready for flight, I gave it my best shot in my everlasting journey to find pizza in Jamaica as good as the pies served in big cities in America like New York, Los Angeles and, dare I even think it, Chicago.

The other problem is getting enough water. I like to drink five or six glasses of water, one after the other, when I dine. If you do the math, that’s one cup every seven minutes or so for a 40 minute dining experience, maybe more if the it’s a small glass. In the USA, especially at nice restaurants, they understand this. At Sandals, if I recall, they understand this. On seven-mile beach, and on the Cliffs, they don’t understand this. And I feel like such a pest asking and asking and asking for more water, and I am sure if I requested a pitcher, they would like at me like I am from Mars.

Plus, I hate being ignored for more than five minutes once I first sit down. I need something – a menu, a water, a “be right with ya.” Several times during this particularly reach, I visited an establishment – me, gerryg123, king of the 100k reports – and went unnoticed for 15 minutes or so and just bailed. This happened at Whoopies and LTU and a few other places. I would rather not publicly complain on this forum, but I feel like it’s my obligation to do so to put all the “ya-mon-this-is-great” stuff in perspective.

Oh, I am not a fool. If there are a lot of people around, I understand I have to wait my turn. But if I ask a server for a drink and she first spends five minutes returning to continue stacking the knives and forks in perfect order, that’s not OK with me.

I’m not boorish, and perhaps not even over-demanding, but I do prefer excellent service.

Not that Sunrise Club was guilty of all this – just the water part – but we’re getting to the end of the report, so I thought I would put it out there.

Also, my loyalty to Famous Vincent is unquestioned. But of the 10 times or so that we met at Seasplash for snorkeling, he left me waiting an average of 30 minutes; that’s five hours of vacation time I could have been doing something else. 

So like I said, and maybe it’s a character defect and something I need to work on, but I do NOT like waiting for people when I’m the one spending money and they’re the ones profiting. 

OK, rant over. The Sunrise pizza was very good, but not good enough. The cheese and sauce is OK, but something about the crust. Even if they make it homemade in Jamaica, and even if they use similar fire ovens to the ones in the USA, it just doesn’t come out super perfect. I like pizza that is a 10 out of 10. Jamaica can only do eight out of ten. And the best is Angelas, though again, it’s not perfect cause the crust is too thin, plus it’s nearly the double the price of other places (Sunrise was only ten dollars, what a deal!).

----------


## JitterBug

i agree with you about sunrise pizza . . . angela's wins big time even though it's double the price!!! next time, have a margarita made by garry, it's fabulous!! i had other food at sunrise that did not measure up. the only edible thing was focaccia (sp?) bread, it was excellent!! . . . glad you are keeping it real . . .

----------


## Seveen

the callaloo jerk chicken pizza at Ciao wins - hands down!

----------


## booger

Angela's has the best pie I have come across in Negril. I prefer the thin crust actually. Seastar had a good pie last year, however something has changed as it sucked the last two times I ordered it.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Honestly, the best I have had is Chances.  It's not typical american style pizza, but it just tastes good.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

> Oh, I am not a fool. If there are a lot of people around, I understand I have to wait my turn. But if I ask a server for a drink and she first spends five minutes returning to continue stacking the knives and forks in perfect order, thats not OK with me.
> 
> Im not boorish, and perhaps not even over-demanding, but I do prefer excellent service.
> 
> Not that Sunrise Club was guilty of all this  just the water part  but were getting to the end of the report, so I thought I would put it out there.
> 
> Also, my loyalty to Famous Vincent is unquestioned. But of the 10 times or so that we met at Seasplash for snorkeling, he left me waiting an average of 30 minutes; thats five hours of vacation time I could have been doing something else. 
> 
> So like I said, and maybe its a character defect and something I need to work on, but I do NOT like waiting for people when Im the one spending money and theyre the ones profiting.


Thanks for your honesty. It also drives me nuts at times, the customer service thing......tired of hearing, "oh it's Jamaican time" or some such thing, heck I've said it myself.

----------


## Eco

> . But of the 10 times or so that we met at Seasplash for snorkeling, he left me waiting an average of 30 minutes; thats five hours of vacation time I could have been doing something else. 
> 
> So like I said, and maybe its a character defect and something I need to work on, but I do NOT like waiting for people when Im the one spending money and theyre the ones profiting.


Gerry, Google type A personality or "TABBER", it's not a defect in your personality, rather it's just the way some people roll.  Jamaica is not the best place for overly time sensitive people unless they puff puff or drink.  BTW, I'm the same way....my GF informs wait people that we need a whole pitcher of water....when the water or drinks stop flowing it not a good thing if someone is wanting a tip/repeat business.....

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

I know this will come off as snarky but you don't go to Maine or Newfoundland and expect the best steak you've ever had. You also don't go to Dallas for Atlantic lobster. I've followed these reports and I see some Jamaican food which is what I'd stick to while in Jamaica. (Again, I'm sorry that this might come off as impolite; I don't mean it to be) The best pizza I ever had in Jamaica was when Negril was young, maybe 30 or so years ago. There was a shack on the beach (pretty much every place was a shack back then) called Captain Ray and Opals. They served up what I always thought of as a Jamaican pizza. The dough (and crust of course), was similar to dumplins. It was almost like it was Bisquick, not anywhere close to Neapolitan, NY, or Chicago style crust. There was no sauce. The cheese was Jamaican tin cheese, the only kind I ever saw in those days. It was topped with fresh tomato, fresh mushroom, fresh scallion, fresh green pepper, and some seeded fresh Scotch Bonnet pepper. It was delicious. 

Instead of doing poor copies of American foods, do Jamaican versions. Most Jamaicans lack initiative. I'm eating Callaloo  in a restaurant owned by a Jamaican/British/Indian family. I ask if they ate Saag Paneer back in Britain (it's spinach and yogurt cheese)/ "Oh yes, we love it". I said why don't you make it here with Callaloo? Oh no she said, "it's made with spinach". That in a nutshell is what is wrong with Jamaica. We were leaving immigration a few years ago and passed into the taxi/resort ride area. My wife said that she forgot her suitcase just as we passed the door not 5 feet  away from the "No items To Declare" kiosk. The guard could not let her get her bag. We said it's right there, with ID tags on it and you saw us leave. She was not empowered to let us stretch 4 feet back inside; she needed a supervisors OK. I attribute it to Jamaica being a colony where I'm sure no one questioned the status quo. 

As far as waiting, well it's something I expect. I would never go out to eat when I was hungry. I'd get too angry. I found that Jamaica has a certain pace and that pace is relaxed. 

I don't understand why anyone would want to do blow in Jamaica. It's so anti-laid back. 

I found that it's best to go out at certain times like noon or 6, ignore the menu, ask what they have available today, order, and then have adult beverages until the food arrives. You're not in America, don't expect American service. peace  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gerryg123

At the Seastar Inn bar



Locals hangin' in front of Pee Wees



The only sad thing about Sunsets in Negril is one day closer to going home



At Tedds

----------


## murph

Sweet t's! 

He needs bumper stickers "I survived Tedd's Shroom Shack"

----------


## Bossman

> Honestly, the best I have had is Chances.  It's not typical american style pizza, but it just tastes good.


We have not had Angela's but have had Chances many times. Their crust is excellent IMO. We have never been disappointed and their prices are fair. 

*Soon come can't come soon enough!*

----------


## NRV

I hear ya about the "wait time"....I always have my own bottle of water with me so I don't have to worry about being parched or having a coughing fit with nothing to drink. Sometimes I get the stink eye for bringing my own water into a bar or restaurant, but I always order a bottle of water or soda & quit drinking what I brought when I get served.

----------


## gerryg123

Kevin from Norway and some Seastar yardies were all headed to LTU when we split off, with me going to Sunrise, so upon my return, instead of making a left onto Seastar Lane, I kept going a few more yards to LTU.

Turns out, the crew had already finished, but my British scuba friend, the one I'd seen just about every night at dusk at Catcha, happened to be at LTU, so we hung for a bit and talked about dolphins.

Back at Seastar Inn, I partied hard with Brent from Canada but not for too long because I needed a good night sleep. I was leaving the next day, but not until 4 p.m., anbd my M.O. on my bon voyage day is to always wake up early to not waste any daylight.

This was my 12th day away from home, and that's about as long as I can handle being apart from my two young daughters. I go to Negril a few times a year, and it's always the same, the way I miss them. Though I'm divorced, I am incredibly devoted to them, and I treat them like princesses. 

The mom not so much. She always guilt-trips the sheet out of me when I get home, and there is always a tax to pay for my indulgences, but by now I've learned it's all part of the gig. 

There is a different dynamic to taking a vacation by yourself, one that's hard to put into words. Certainly it's more spiritually uplifting in a lot of ways, compared to going with a lover or a friend. You do a lot of thinking when you're 4,000 miles away from home, and a lot of NOT THINKING, too; an interesting dynamic.

For those who have never been on a vacation by themselves, I highly recommend it. More than just learning about yourself and refreshing yourself and seeing how you can push your limits, there is a rebirth of sorts. 

Never, ever, ever have I returned from Jamaica the same person as I had arrived. The island does something special, not to just TO me but FOR me. Most people in the world, even millionaires, would not dare spend $3,000-plus on themselves with nothing tangible to show for it except for maybe a few rasta necklaces, but for me it's more than worth it. Of all the things I've spent money on -- and believe me, I've had some wild ups and downs through the years -- going to Negril is the most satisfying purchase I've ever made.

By far.

----------


## jojo p

Expressing how great it can be to travel to Negril solo, is some of your best writing!!!

----------


## two4today

"The island does something special, not to just TO me but FOR me. Most people in the world, even millionaires, would not dare spend $3,000-plus on themselves with nothing tangible to show for it except for maybe a few rasta necklaces, but for me it's more than worth it."

So true my brother, so true!!!  April can not come soon enough! :Cool:

----------


## Crusher

Gerry takes the best inadvertent pics of subs in Jamaica ever!! "

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks for the pic of the "Locals hangin' in front of Pee Wees".   We will be at Blue Cave in 10 days so now I know who I'm dealing with on the road.   :Smile:   "No, No, No, Never".  My answer to almost everything on the street.

----------


## Oncedeported

At 21 I flew to Jamaica solo for a 2 week stay.  First time away.  Ended up staying a year.  Best year of life.  Had a great time, got in over my head sometimes, learned some hard lessons, went hungry a day or two, saw things not many people my age get a chance to, and lived life to the fullest and in excess sometimes.  LOL  Really grew up that trip!

----------


## chris55

I was at home recuperating from a root canal this afternoon and read your whole report.  I tend to immerse myself totally in a country before I travel there.  This board and your posts has made me even more impatient for this vacation.  Im new to Negril but have been to Puerto Vallarta often.  People often ask why I keep going back to the same place...it becomes part of who you are.  I am excited to see what Negril will do to me....I plan on taking it all in and a piece if it back with me when I go home.  My girlfriend lives here but is from Jamaica.  She always says I'm an island girl....  I am pretty sure I'm not meant to spend my life on the cold Prairies...at least not the winters!

----------


## gerryg123

OK, same sun, different day. He's another sunset video at Catcha Falling Star:

----------


## murph

awesome report as always bub

----------


## gerryg123

Oh my god, is today really my last day?

I had made arrangements to meet Vincent even earlier than usual, and at just past 7 a.m. we were the only ones on the ocean. He brought a local spear-fishing friend who really knew what he was doing, and together we jumped in the ocean.

On almost every trip, I've suffered a little injury, and this time I had gone the whole without any issues until a little fish caught me with his fin and punctured a little hole in my finger.

I good see the blood oozing out under water, but there was no way I was getting out. I love it down there so much that nothing like this was going to stop me -- though of course there is that sinking feeling in the back of your head about JAWS. 

I had gone to great pains to prepare for this trip, including a packing list that I studied for days before getting on a plate, but the one thing I had forgot was bandaids. I had to go to three places to find one on the way back, as blood dripped onto the handle bars of my scooter, but I managed. It was kind of fun walking into stores bleeding -- the one time no one asked me for anything.

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics:



Seastar Inn baby



Octopus needs to get a grip



Oh Negril, how I don't want to say goodbye

----------


## gerryg123

I still had time for a little breakfast at the Seastar Inn, then I hung for a bit on my porch with the dog, Boy. I paid one of the maids to fold up all my clothes for me and pack everything away, imploring her -- of course -- to check all the pockets. She said OK but her attention to detail just wasn't good enough. The third pair of pants she folded, I checked them, and sure enough there were a couple of Jamaican bills in one of the pockets, so now I was worried about maybe something more serious being packed by mistake. 

Garrett showed up, and I tipped him, too. He deserved it. He's been a good friend, especially on this trip. He suggested that maybe I could head out with Percy, who was making a run to Montego Bay with Kevin from Norway, who wanted to pick up his Jamaican girlfriend who happens to work at the airport. But the timing just didn't work with Percy, and plus I had Clives coming.

Marko was still coming to visit soon to say goodbye and to collect his phone, plus all the things I didn't to bring home with me like the scissors and leftovers (a substantial amount), I was giving to him.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are three more photos:



Half Moon Beach



Nice day on the ocean




A little rain on the main drag

----------


## Maryann

Awww.... the Seastar baby is adorable!

----------


## gerryg123

My last-day tradition always includes one last ride on the scooter. I turned left and headed up the hill, breezing past Ricks Cafe and Out of Town Pastry, then veering right up the back road, past Moondance Cliffs and Bantons, making a sharp left near the abandoned church and meandering all the way to Westender Inn.

The trek is by far the funnest ride you can do in Negril. There are rarely any other vehicles, and the sights and sounds are just spectacular. You feel like you're in a dream.

I had one last sit-down at the bar, still morning, so I ordered a bottle of water and just kind of took it all in. As I've said, I feel more at home every time I visiit the island, especially so the last few reaches. And thus, it hurts a little more each time to leave. Oh how I wish I could live in Negril forever. I just feel so alive here.

But alas, reality beckons. I do have a life back in Los Angeles, and I have two little ones that need my attention -- and vice-versa. I am never quite whole without my two young daughters, and it's always going to be that way. They are everything to me, and when we're together nothing makes me more happy than meeting all their little requests like going to 7-11 and playing in the park and feeding the ducks and going to the store to buy all there favorite foods and little toys or just sitting around watching TV, knowing they're within a few feet of me.

I'm happy to be divorced, but not being with my daughters for every moment of their lives just kills me. I know they're not going to be this young forever -- I still call them babies on nearly every reference even though they're in elementary school -- and they're on my mind a lot in Negril no matter how hard I try to pleasure all my senses.

I got back on the scooter knowing I would be handing over the keys soon. It was a long ride back.

----------


## Jenn

Hey Gerry ~ where is the second picture taken above? Looking at what property?

----------


## Lady Jane

Gerry are your girls twins?

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Gerry, did you ever consider bringing your daughters to Jamaica? I was staying at Time 'N Place outside of Falmouth. The owner had sold land next door to a firm that wanted to build an A-I. They did and the first building started right at his property line which I thought was pretty rotten. Any way, it didn't bother the owner and he said I was free to go next door and explore as he was on very good terms with them. (This was over 12 years ago and this resort changed hands I'm told) It turned out that this A-I was to cater to families with children. Every room could get a nanny, there was a dance club for teens; an arcade room stocked with video games; an all ages pool, and an adults only pool. I chatted up a few people and everyone loved it. Now if you ever met me you know I call A-I's pretty prisons where people go but never learn anything about the country, it's culture, and the ways of the folks living there. That said, this family A-I sounded like one I could understand someone visiting. With a nanny you'd be free to go off bumming the area while your daughters would have someone special that they would never forget. If they liked it, you could always book a more family orientated resort in Negril. My sister, her husband, and their two sons rented a villa on the North Coast and in their 20's now, still call it their best vacation every. They learned cricket, played soccer and had a great time with kids their own age.

----------


## gerryg123

> Hey Gerry ~ where is the second picture taken above? Looking at what property?


Hedo I think, just a quirkly angle.

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry are your girls twins?


No, they're two years apart.

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry, did you ever consider bringing your daughters to Jamaica?


Yes, they've been three times. They like it just as much as I do, especially the RIU. They once stayed at Legends, too.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

:Smile:  That's great!

----------


## gerryg123

The Seastar Inn maid whom I paid to fold up all my stuff noticed I had a small batch of reading glasses and asked if she could have one. I said of course and let her pick one out, then a few minutes later the other two maids came by and asked if they could have a have a pair, too. No problem, mon.

I took one last swim before reluctantly closing up my luggage, and Clives pulled up on time at noon. I settled my bill -- less than I thought it would be (god I love Seastar Inn) -- and had three big spliffs for the road.

A young Montreal couple from Tensing Pen was on the van with us. We were also supposed to make another pick-up from Mariposa Hideway, but they canceled; too bad, I was hoping to hear about how Mariposa was in light of the prices coming way down over the past year or so.

Speaking of prices, the Montreal twosome got an amazing deal on Priceline for Tensing Pen, only $138 per night, and being that they were the ONLY guests at the resort, they were upgraded to the best oceanfront room -- so the hotel gods were definitely smiling on them. They enjoyed themselves and were sorry to leave, but not as sorry as I was. 

We made a few stops along the way whenever we could park near a nice spot next to the ocean for a little pay-tribute to Bob Marley. 

This was a Saturday, and the Delta departure desk was mobbed because of earlier weather in Atlanta, so all the morning flights had been pushed back, and it took TWO HOURS of waiting in line to check in my baggage. God I wished I did carry-on only, but you can't make that happen when you're packing a spear gun on the way here. I was miffed because I had paid for the Mobay VIP service but was forced to sit in this slow line instead of noshing on appetizers and plugging in to the Net.

Oh, by the way, I had given Vincent the spear gun as a gift when we said goodbye. I think this is his fifth free gun, plus I had sold him one a couple of reaches ago, but that transaction proved such a hassle that it was more convenient to me just to gift it to him as a tip. 

Stay tuned for some final thoughts, plus a few notes about the things I left out.

----------


## Eco

Gerry...

Does Vincent rent the guns?  I'm not much of a killer but my GF would love to try one out.  

Also, where do you  rent your scooter and how much a day based on renting for a week?

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry...
> 
> Does Vincent rent the guns?  I'm not much of a killer but my GF would love to try one out.  
> 
> Also, where do you  rent your scooter and how much a day based on renting for a week?


Yes, Vincent rents the guns. I think he charges an extra ten dollars or so, but like everything in Jamaica, it's all negotiable. The scooter I rent privately from Garrett at Seastar Inn. He usually charges $30 per day, a little less for me 'cause we've known each other for so long. 

You can also rent 'em at several places on the Cliffs and beach for about the same price, though I try not to spend more than $20 per day, and they usually say OK 'cause I make a deal for the duration of my stay.

----------


## Eco

Tanks/thanks...

The guns seem at a good price point.....catch a few fish=cheap fresh meal.  If not fun

If Garrett can do under $25 and has helmets I'll look him up.  

Thanks/tanks

----------


## gerryg123

A few more photos:



At Seastar Inn



At the Roundabout



Tensing Pen

----------


## gerryg123

A stop at Juici's on way to airport:

----------


## Lola

> ...then bumped into Bobo up the road  and of course like so many locals he begged for money. God I hate that. I gave him 500j,


Not like 'so many locals' but by one who knows that some people will give him money if he asks!  If you want the situation to change YOU must change!  You just trained him to do it again.  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little video of entering Half Moon Beach:

----------


## booger

> Not like 'so many locals' but by one who knows that some people will give him money if he asks!  If you want the situation to change YOU must change!  You just trained him to do it again.



Gerry trained him! LOL

----------


## Rob

Booger,

She didnt say that, Lola said he trained him to do it AGAIN.... which he has unfortunately done...

----------


## booger

> Booger,
> 
> She didnt say that, Lola said he trained him to do it AGAIN.... which he has unfortunately done...


He will do it again regardless of what Gerry did.

----------


## Rob

Booger,

No one disputes that, but Gerry or anyone here does not need to perpetuate the problem. Gerry can choose to become part of the solution and not remain part of the problem...

----------


## TizzyATX

WTF Is this?!?!  Another argument over semantics.  Bobo isn't a dog and I sure as hell bet nobody else on this site get's crap thrown at them for handing out money to a local... 

Gerry you now carry the weight of Jamaica's problems on your shoulders because you gave Bobo 5 bucks, in case you weren't aware.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Ok ok, its getting Silly already, and I'm gonna go ahead and just stop there...

But it's good to see that Boog is allowed to come out of the corner already....that was a short time-out. Welcome back Bubba. I'm out.

----------


## Bnewb

> WTF Is this?!?!  Another argument over semantics.  Bobo isn't a dog and I sure as hell bet nobody else on this site get's crap thrown at them for handing out money to a local...


I had a local woman give me crap for talking to someone that was begging up money the first year I was here & then proceeded to give him crap...

----------


## Rob

Tizzy,

Lola's point is that simply giving money to anyone perpetuates the practice of begging. Tizzy, I am sure you work for your money and dont expect handouts. You seem to me to be a responsible parent and can understand that if your children grew up expecting people to simply give them money what problems this would cause. 

Gerry can choose or not choose to give people money, that is his choice. But to hand out money to people who ask for it, like it or not, does continue the idea that they dont need to work, but simply ask for money.

And if I am not mistaken, isnt that one of the most complained about aspects of travelers heading to developing countries? If people stop giving money to beggers, there will be less begging because they would no longer expect to be able live that way. 

Really, this is not a very hard concept here....

----------


## booger

My horoscope for the day.....
Try on a brand-new P.O.V. and see how it fits. It all should start to make more sense when you see things as others see them. Your amazing intellectual energy should help you make a real difference.

ironic

----------


## Rob

Or prophetic....

----------


## gerryg123

I gave him money because I've known him a long time.

----------


## Rob

> I gave him money because I've known him a long time.


I guess Lola and I got the wrong impression when you said:




> ...then bumped into Bobo up the road  and of course like so many locals he begged for money. God I hate that. I gave him 500j,


Sorry about that.

I guess Lola and I thought this was something you hated doing, not something you did only because you knew him a long time....

----------


## captaind

Damn I should shut up but.....

Last year I bought stuff, paid workers and "gave" to the tune of 40K US

I say again "judge not..lest ye be judged"

----------


## justchuck

I love this thread, you just never know what to expect. . .

----------


## Patricia

> I love this thread, you just never know what to expect. . .


More like,  never a dull moment ~~~

----------


## Lola

Gerry, when you wrote 'I hate that' I believed your words.  It never crossed my mind that meant knowing him a long time LOL.  


Yesterday I was at the wall in front of ValueMaster tasting a jackfruit before buying.  Three school children honed in on me, one stood to my left, the 2 smaller ones to my right, none of them said a word. I turned to the tall one on my left and in a low voice said, "If you are thinking to beg me, don't start."  The jackfruit vendor laughed and the children drifted away, no harm, no foul.  I felt good about our interactions.


Here's a time when I did NOT feel good:


I was about to enter the ATM at HiLo.  I saw a man with locks moving toward me, I heard the word 'Empress' and assumed he was going to make a hit on me for money or love so I turned away and ignored him.  As I went into the ATM I heard him mention 'reggae cd's' to some people standing there, and he talked to them so nicely.  I felt sad that I had blown him off with my assumption, shorting both of us a pleasant interaction.  I looked for him when I came out but he had moved on.

----------


## gerryg123

> As I went into the ATM I heard him mention 'reggae cd's' to some people standing there, and he talked to them so nicely.  I felt sad that I had blown him off with my assumption, shorting both of us a pleasant interaction.  I looked for him when I came out but he had moved on.


The punchline is it was Ziggy Marley.

----------


## suzengrace

> The punchline is it was Ziggy Marley.


LOL at Gerry....

LOLA: nice story with a lesson to learn.....: :Embarrassment:

----------


## Coco

Beggars are annoying, but when people flash wads of cash on this site or give them what they ask for it seems odd to complain...

----------


## jimnkim

Can I beg for some money to go to Negril to check out the begging problem?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TizzyATX

> I had a local woman give me crap for talking to someone that was begging up money the first year I was here & then proceeded to give him crap...


I hear ya Lisa, I guess I just don't think of Bobo the same as I would someone standing at the roundabout begging money off strangers coming outta the atm etc....it really wasn't any of my business anyways. lol




> Tizzy,
> 
> Lola's point is that simply giving money to anyone perpetuates the practice of begging. Tizzy, I am sure you work for your money and dont expect handouts. You seem to me to be a responsible parent and can understand that if your children grew up expecting people to simply give them money what problems this would cause. 
> 
> Gerry can choose or not choose to give people money, that is his choice. But to hand out money to people who ask for it, like it or not, does continue the idea that they dont need to work, but simply ask for money.
> 
> And if I am not mistaken, isnt that one of the most complained about aspects of travelers heading to developing countries? If people stop giving money to beggers, there will be less begging because they would no longer expect to be able live that way. 
> 
> Really, this is not a very hard concept here....


I did understand the general point, just was a little miffed at the tone and language.  
Sorry for being a smartass, it doesn't come across well on a screen. 

Anyways, on that note I think I should apolgozie for feeding into some of the drama lately (not related to this thread)  I usually do my best to stay outta stuff when it doesn't even pertain to me and be neutral whether I am in agreement or not. So to anyone who has seen me act caddy or childish etc, I'm sorry.  Not proud of it....and I'm not even gonna try to blame it on the fact that I haven't had a cigarette in 3 effin days.  I'm a big girl and I'll go ahead and own it. ugh  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and Gerry is grown, he certainly doesn't need me to defend him lol

Kumbaya y'all (hehe)

----------


## gerryg123

Here is video of a rainy day at Half Moon Beach:

----------


## booger

> I hear ya Lisa, I guess I just don't think of Bobo the same as I would someone standing at the roundabout begging money off strangers coming outta the atm etc....it really wasn't any of my business anyways. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I did understand the general point, just was a little miffed at the tone and language.  
> Sorry for being a smartass, it doesn't come across well on a screen. 
> 
> Anyways, on that note I think I should apolgozie for feeding into some of the drama lately (not related to this thread)  I usually do my best to stay outta stuff when it doesn't even pertain to me and be neutral whether I am in agreement or not. So to anyone who has seen me act caddy or childish etc, I'm sorry.  Not proud of it....and I'm not even gonna try to blame it on the fact that I haven't had a cigarette in 3 effin days.  I'm a big girl and I'll go ahead and own it. ugh 
> 
> ...


Tiz, you are a passionate lady with a solid BS meter, no need to apologize. The pot shots on certain peeps perpetuated by others is BS and needs to subside. Excepting differences takes a stronger person, talking $hit comes too easy to some. I choose to allow Karma to lead me to the light. However, we all have what drives us........... And peeps, just remember that pretty much anything posted on FB can be viewed. Just saying.....

so Gerry, looking forward to your next installment.......

----------


## Tanfastic

Well said Booger, noticed lately how easy it is for some to take potshots but still want to talk about being Negril chill. Respect, either you have it or you don't.

----------


## suzengrace

actually you can have it both…a love/hate for a place..but there will always be one that wins out the most-thats the one you will follow..

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a video of Seastar Inn in the late morning hanging out with Marko and worker Barbara.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is another short video from Seastar Inn with Marko and Kevin from Norway:

----------


## gerryg123

A few more videos before I will call it a day. Here's some footage on Bloody Bay between the two RIU hotels.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a video of jerk chicken roadside in Negril with veteran cook Blue Dandy:

----------


## juls

gerryg123, I cannot tell you how much I enjoy your trip reports and the videos...This will be my first trip to Negril and your trip reports really leave me with a positive attitude about Negril..they are awesome! Thanks so much!!

----------


## gerryg123

Some photos heading into the final stretch:



Little afternoon snack



Mom and daughter



Cool shot of the tree overgrowth making the road feel like a green tunnel

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video on the way home:

----------


## JamaGinger

Love the jerk chicken video. "Don't have any bread?" Chef responds, "No, mon." And you in best form of Negril chill say, "Well, that's okay. It's the way it goes sometimes in Negril." Now, that's what Negril chill is all about.

----------


## gerryg123

Well, the video cut off before I kicked over the stand, ha ha, JK.

----------


## JamaGinger

Ha! Well, I know. That bread is an important part of it!

----------


## gerryg123

At Sangstar airport:

----------


## DConkle

Gerry,thanks for the info on the VIP departure concerning the checking of bags! Great visual on how long the lines can be sometimes.

----------


## kaycee

Wow! So many people!! Its never that crowded when I'm departing.

----------


## gerryg123

Some of the other departure desks were not crowded, but Delta was. For one, it was a  Saturday. For two, there was some inclement weather in Atlanta (Delta's hub), and that forced a delay in some of the morning flights. 

Also, anyone who was running late got to cut in front through the special needs line, so not only was the line long, it was slow. The guy in front of me had waiting in another line first, and he was going on three-plus hours.

That said, I won't fly Delta again. They charge for bags (American is free international), and on a past trip to New York, I had left a pouch under the seat on the plane with my business cards and flight stubs in it -- easy to figure out whom it belongs to -- and was never able to get it back; I was mad.

----------


## brihinds

Try holding up a twenty dollar bill.

----------


## gerryg123

> Try holding up a twenty dollar bill.


Are you kidding? I had totally ran out of money three days prior.

----------


## jimnkim

That's what it was like when we flew out last year.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little footage from the Mobay VIP club departure lounge:

----------


## TizzyATX

That VIP club looks boring too me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Not even bein a hater lol, you don't get bored in there?

----------


## gerryg123

> You don't get bored in there?


Compared to the thrill of sitting at the gate?

----------


## TizzyATX

> Compared to the thrill of sitting at the gate?


or the bar lol

Good point tho

----------


## gerryg123

The drinks are free at Mobay VIP. Plus hot food and snacks (I stole a lot of packages of peanuts!), plus the Internet (not available in gate areas), plus comfy chairs and even a shower area. Also a kids area. 

It's worth it, plus you save time by being escorted through security. And finally, they escort you to the gate and carry your carry-on for you.

And god forbid your flight gets delayed three hours (which happens a lot), where would you rather be???

----------


## TizzyATX

Actually that sounds badass. Didn't know about the escort bit...pretty cool. They should decorate it JA style and have some good tunes playing. 

gosh, I was just trying to make myself feel good about not being VIP hahaha.   :Wink:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

It is so worth the $30.  I drank at least $30 worth of wine waiting for take off.  The food isn't wonderful but it isn't in the restaurants either.

----------


## Crusher

> The drinks are free at Mobay VIP. Plus hot food and snacks (I stole a lot of packages of peanuts!), plus the Internet (not available in gate areas), plus comfy chairs and even a shower area. Also a kids area. 
> 
> It's worth it, plus you save time by being escorted through security. And finally, they escort you to the gate and carry your carry-on for you.
> 
> And god forbid your flight gets delayed three hours (which happens a lot), where would you rather be???


Actually Gerry there is WIFI free in the gate areas now. I used on my way back from Montego a couple of weeks ago.

The drinks and stuff sound good though.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I love club mobay.

----------


## murph

what do you mean "the food isn't wonderful?"... you dont like American cheese sandwiches? hahaha

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Oh yes Murph the cheese sandwich is my favorite. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gerryg123

Some pics between Negril and the airport:

----------


## gerryg123

I guess I have a few more pretty good photos, after all:



Nice day at the beach



Nice piece of chocolate cake, a highlight of the vacation



Eddie De Bar

----------


## gerryg123

My flight was delayed a bit, so I got to enjoy Mobay VIP club for an hour or so before getting on a plane. I was sad to leave but also eager to get back home, like always. On the connection in Atlanta, the Delta flight back to Los Angeles was running on time, and they had no intention of waiting a few minutes for me to make it through customs -- as other airlines would do as a courtesy. 

I literally made it by five seconds. They were just closing the door as I scurried down through the terminal and screamed "hey!" from about fifty feet away, and so they waited for me. Had I not yelled out, that would have been it, and I would have had to stay in Georgia until the next morning -- what a friggin' nightmare that would have been.

My luggage didn't make it home, and god was was I tired upon arriving at LAX (3:30 a.m. Jamaica time) and waiting for it. Delta said they would deliver it the next morning or early afternoon, but my bag did not arrive at my doorstep until 1:30 in the morning the following day. Delta, Delta, Delta. The gift that keeps on giving.

It's been nearly four weeks since I've been home. I still think about Negril every day, even when I'm off the board. I have a patio in front at my condo in a suburban neighorhood about an hour's drive north from LAX where I like to enjoy my meals, and every time I see the trees swaying, I make pretend I am back at the Seastar Inn. 

It's always going to be that way.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

At least you can pretend.  It is pretty hard to do that here in NY when all we see is snow snow snow and temps in the teens. Can't wait for April to get here.  Nice report Gerry.  Thanks for taking the time to do it.

----------


## ekfa51

> At least you can pretend.  It is pretty hard to do that here in NY when all we see is snow snow snow and temps in the teens. Can't wait for April to get here.  Nice report Gerry.  Thanks for taking the time to do it.


SAME THING HERE IN BOSTON!..but thanks Gerry for the great photos and report...i cant wait for April either!

----------


## Lady Jane

WOW, that was a longggggg day of travel. Thanks for the report Gerry. Fun as always

----------


## gerryg123

By the way, here is proof they do indeed sell shaving cream in Negril:

----------


## booger

> By the way, here is proof they do indeed sell shaving cream in Negril:


The Hi-Lo comes thru. I had a hell of a time one trip getting shaving cream at the smaller places. I ended up with a product that I thought was shaving cream, however it was more like a Nair(sp) for men. It was HORRIBLE.

----------


## Olivia

Gerry, how much time did you have in Atlanta between landing and then your next flight out?  I've never been through that airport before and have a 3 hour layover between flights and am wondering if this is going to be enough or if it's going to be a push.  I know different days and hours of arrival may influence things a bit (I land at 5pm and my next flight leaves at 8pm) but am trying to get a ball park figure for things in general.  Delta was my only option for this particular trip so I'm stuck with it.

----------


## Bossman

> Gerry, how much time did you have in Atlanta between landing and then your next flight out?  I've never been through that airport before and have a 3 hour layover between flights and am wondering if this is going to be enough or if it's going to be a push.  I know different days and hours of arrival may influence things a bit (I land at 5pm and my next flight leaves at 8pm) but am trying to get a ball park figure for things in general.  Delta was my only option for this particular trip so I'm stuck with it.


We leave in the morning. Delta out of MSP connecting in Atlanta. Our layover is 1 hour 15 minutes. Thankfully no weather delays tomorrow. We should be on time and good to go. You should not have to worry with a 3 hour layover.

*Soon come can't come too soon!*

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry, how much time did you have in Atlanta between landing and then your next flight out?


I only had like 45 minutes after being delayed in Jamaica -- plus I had to clear customs and re-check my bag. The whole scene definitely got my heart pumpin' ....

----------


## pretty40

thanks again for taking us on another journey with ya!!

----------


## Maryann

Atlanta is hectic!  We used to have a short layover in Memphis, which is an awesome airport and so easy to get around, but unfortunately can't take that route anymore.

Enjoyed your TR, Gerry.  Hope you can get back soon!

----------


## gerryg123

A little video from Ahh Bee's:

----------


## Olivia

To Gerry and the others who responded about Atlanta, thank you.  I long ago chose to give up the OJ sprints through the airport in favor of a relaxed Jamaican type stroll.  I kiss off the first and last day of a trip anyway so don't mind too much more time spent in airports if need be.  Am feeling much better now.  So many people rate Miami as a miserable airport experience but I've always loved it and found it so easy to deal with.  Atlanta seems to be the second worst from what I have been told - am hoping to find that for me at least, it turns out to be another smooth sail.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are a few more photos:



Eddie De Bar



These fries come with an ocean view. Not bad.



Lively party at Seastar Inn

----------


## gerryg123

Here is official video of former Vincent first mate Roger's first-ever snorkeling trip on his own new boat:

----------


## gerryg123

A few more shots:



Like a postcard



Seastar Inn Garrett



gerryg123 totally in his element

----------


## Lola

Yeah, that one is like a postcard! It really caught my eye.  Your last photo has a different look to you too.

----------


## OUV11112

Thanks for bringing us along on your trip Gerry.

----------


## Lady Jane

Hey its great to put a face to Aubee. :-)

----------


## DConkle

Love the post card pic. I'd know that poor broken umbrella anywhere :Wink:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is video at Seastar Inn, enjoying a little snack between meals:

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video buying overproof rum at Hi-Lo:

----------


## butch

J.B. overproof is the secret! You hit the nail on the head Gerry!! Once one finds their own personal mix there is no turning back because no other rum punch on the planet is better...lol. My mix has J.B., fresh squeezed OJ (in an old J.B. bottle I might add) ting, splash of cherry juice!

----------


## gerryg123

> J.B. overproof is the secret! You hit the nail on the head Gerry!! Once one finds their own personal mix there is no turning back because no other rum punch on the planet is better...lol. My mix has J.B., fresh squeezed OJ (in an old J.B. bottle I might add) ting, splash of cherry juice!


Awesome. Yes, it goes down so smooth. My fav mix is one-third overproof over full glass of ice, then a bit more than one-third fruit punch, then cheery juice and OJ on the top - and sometimes a little water.

Garrett scolded me for not throwing in a squeeze of lime.

----------


## gerryg123

Video of Pizza at Italian Cafe in Negril. Official taste test:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little video eating pasta with lobster (caught spearfishing) at Seastar Inn:

----------


## Oncedeported

Best rum punch I could concoct was 4 equal parts.  wray and nephews overproof, flex's fresh squeezed orange juice, his fresh squeezed pineapple juice and store bought cherry juice.  yum yum

----------


## booger

Little did I know cherry juice is a prime ingredient. And I thought my Hawaiian Punch rum punch was the real deal. No really, it's pretty good if you mix orange and tropical punch together with some fresh fruit thrown in.....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video of Tensing Pen:

----------


## justchuck

Always enjoy your on-the-scene reporting!

----------


## booger

Gerry,
 your videos are getting better and if I could suggest do them much longer and hit the entire property. This is the first time I have actually considered visiting Tensing Pen. Before it just looked too cold to me.

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry, your videos are getting better and if I could suggest do them much longer and hit the entire property.


Great, now you tell me .... I've finally run out of videos, I think. See you all pon the rock next time, everybody.

----------


## jar77

Tensing Pen pillar cottage is the best room I've had in Jamaica.

----------


## gerryg123

The sad ending. On the plane, waiting to go home. It's been six weeks since I've been back in Los Angeles, and oh how I miss Negril.

----------

